# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  A broken heart....टूटे दिल की शायरी

## arman 007

गम ये  नही के  हम को ज़माना बुरा मिला


अफ़सोस ये  है  ऐसे ज़माने को हम मिले

----------


## arman 007

सब मुझे  ही कहती हैं के तू  उसे भूल जा,


कोई उसे क्यूँ  नहीं कहता के  वो मेरा हो जाए.

----------


## arman 007

वो तुझ को भूले हैं तो  तुझ पे लाज़िम हे
खाक डाल , आग लगा, नाम ना ले, याद ना कर .

----------


## arman 007

जहां जहां कोई  ठोकर है मेरी किस्मत  मैं
वहीं  वहीं लिए फिरती है जिंदगी मुझ को

----------


## arman 007

तुझको हुई ना खबर, न ज़माना समझ सका
हम चुपके चुपके तुझ पे  यूँ कई बार मर गये

----------


## arman 007

बहुत मसरूफ हो शायद , जो हम को भूल बैठे हो 
न ये पूछा कहाँ पे हो , न यह जाना के  कैसे हो

----------


## arman 007

हर किसी के  नसीब मैं कहाँ लिखी हैं चाहतें,


कुछ लोग दुनिया मैं आते हैं फखत  तन्हाइयों के  लिए

----------


## arman 007

कब ठहरेगा दर्द ऐ  दिल, कब रात बसर होगी  
सुनते थे वो आएँगे, सुनते थे सहर होगी

----------


## arman 007

इस दफ़ा बारिशें  रुकती ही  नही फ़राज़,


हम ने आँसू क्या  पिए सारे मौसम  रो पड़े

----------


## arman 007

बचपन की वो अमीरी न जाने  कहाँ खो गई,

जब हमारे  काग़ज़ के जहाज़ भी पानी में तैरा   करते  थे

----------


## arman 007

तेरी बेवफ़ाई पर फिदा होती जान अपनी 
खुदा जाने तुझ मे वफ़ा होती तो  क्या होता

----------


## arman 007

माना के गम  ज़िंदगी का एक हिस्सा है 
पर जितने गम मुझे मिले इतनी तो मेरी उम्र  भी नही

----------


## arman 007

शायद  खुशी का दौर भी आ जाए एक दिन,
गम  भी तो मिल गये थे तमन्ना किये बगेर

----------


## arman 007

न गयी कभी मेरी बेबसी ,ये अजीब हादसे मेरे साथ हुए 
वही फासले तेरे शहर के, वही बेडियाँ मेरे पाँव में

----------


## arman 007

फलक को ज़िद है जहाँ बिजलियाँ गिराने की
हुमें भी ज़िद है वहीं आशियाँ बनाने की

----------


## arman 007

जाते जाते उसने पलट कर मुझ से कुछ यूँ  कहा
तुम हमे  भूल जाओ हम तो तुम से प्यार  सीखने आए थे

----------


## arman 007

हज़ार चेहरों मे उसकी मुशाह्बतें मिलीं मुझको ,


पर दिल की ज़िद थी अगर  वो नहीं तो उस जैसा भी नहीं

----------


## arman 007

कहती है ये दुनिया बस अब हार मान जा,


उम्मीद  पुकारती है बस एक बार और सही

----------


## arman 007

सोचता हू उसका दिल कभी मुझे पे आए तो.......


जान भी उसे दे दूँ मैं  वो किसी तरह मुझे  आज़माए तो

----------


## arman 007

कौन देता है उम्र  भर का सहारा ऐ फराज़  
लोग तो जनाजे  में  भी कंधे बदलते रहते है

----------


## arman 007

सामने  मंज़िल थी और पीछे  उस की आवाज़
रुकता तो सफ़र जाता, चलता तो बिछड़  जाता

----------


## arman 007

आज जब मौत हमे  लेने आई तो ये कह कर वापिस चली गयी..


ऐ  दोस्त  मैं ज़िंदगी उन की लेती हूँ जो ज़िंदा होते हैं

----------


## arman 007

याद आते हैं आज उफ्फ ...गुनाह क्या क्या 
एक ये के  मोहब्बत कर ली...एक ये के  तुझ से कर  ली

----------


## arman 007

ये मासूमियत का कौन सा  अंदाज़ हे.


पर काट कर कह दिया के  अब तुम आज़ाद हो.

----------


## arman 007

ऐसा नही के  हुमको मोहब्बत नही मिली,
हाँ जैसे चाहते  थे वो क़ुरबत नही मिली

----------


## arman 007

तन्हाइयो से नही हम  महफ़िलो से डरते हैं'
 दुनिया से नही हम खुद से डरते हैं
 यूँ तो बहुत  कुछ  खोया है हमने 
 ना जाने क्यों तुम्हे खोने से डरते हैं

----------


## arman 007

याद नही क्या क्या देखा था सारे मंज़र भूल गये
उन  की  गलियों से जब लौटे अपना भी घर भूल गये
खूब गये परदेस के  अपने दीवार-ओ-दर भूल गये
शीश-महल ने ऐसा घेरा मट्टी के घर भूल गये
तुझ को भी जब अपनी क़समें अपने वादे  याद नही
हम भी अपने ख्वाब तेरी आँखों में रख कर भूल गये
मुझ को जिन्होने क़त्ल किया है कोई उन्हें बतलाए भी 
मेरी लाश के पहलू में वो अपना खंजर भूल गये

----------


## arman 007

हम उन से मिले  तो कुछ  कह ना सके "दोस्तो"
खुशी इतनी थी के  मुलाक़ात आँसू पोंछते ही  गुज़र गई

----------


## arman 007

मत पूछ  क़यामत का आना हम से,


क़यामत है  उस का रूठ जाना हम से

----------


## arman 007

कोई दिखा के रोए,,,,
कोई छुपा  के रोए.....
हमें रुलाने वाले  हमें रुला के  रोए
मरने का मज़ा तो तब है यारों....
जब कातिल भी जनाजे  पर आके रोए

----------


## arman 007

सुन कर  सारी रात मेरी दास्तान-ए-गम 
वो मुस्कुरा के बोले के  बहुत बोलते हो तुम

----------


## arman 007

मेरी  यादों से  अगर बच निकलो  तो वादा हे मेरा तुम से 
मैं खुद दुनिया सा कह दूँगा कमी मेरी  वफ़ा मैं थी

----------


## arman 007

शीशों से सीखा है हम ने मुहब्बत  का हुनर
तोड़ने वाले  का अक्स भी खुद में  बसा लेते हैं..

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## arman 007

कीमत मेरे खुलूस की कुछ कम न थी जनाब 
वो लोग कम शनास थे दौलत पे मर गए

----------


## arman 007

ना वो बेचेनी,,, ना वो जुनून रहा......


...... ना वो हम रहे,,, ना वो तू रहा.

----------


## arman 007

कुछ वक्त  की रवानी ने हमे यू  बदल दिया मोहसिन
वफ़ा पर अब भी क़ायम  हैं, मगर मुहब्बत छोड़  दी हम ने .

----------


## arman 007

कुछ उस को प्यार की आदत ना थी
कुछ हमै बरबाद होने  का शौक भी था

----------


## arman 007

ज़िंदगी मुझ से कहती है हर दम उदास मत रहिए,


मैं कहता हूँ मुझे एक वजह तो दे हंसने  के लिए.

----------


## arman 007

बड़ी तब्दीलियाँ लाये  हैं अपने आप मैं,लेकिन


तुझे  याद करने की वो आदत अब भी बाक़ी है

----------


## arman 007

मैं ने दरिया से सीखी है पानी की परदा दारी ,


ऊपर ऊपर  हंसते रहना, गहराई में रो लेना

----------


## arman 007

मेरी मुश्किल  को कोई आसान ना कर सका ....
जब भी काम  आया मेरा परवरदिगार  काम  आया

----------


## arman 007

न हाथ थाम सके, न पकड़  सके दामन,
बहुत  ही क़रीब से गुज़र कर बिछड  गया कोई

----------


## arman 007

हम ने कब माँगा है तुम से अपनी वफ़ाओं  का सिला
बस दर्द देते रहा करो "मोहब्बत" बढ़ती  जाएगी

----------


## arman 007

सिखा  दी बेवफ़ाई भी तुम्हे ज़ालिम ज़माने ने 
के तुम जो सीख लेते हो,,, हम ही पर  आज़माते हो

----------


## arman 007

बैठ  जाता हूँ खाक पे अक्सर,


अपनी औक़ात अच्छी  लगती है

----------


## pyasa love

kya baat hai dil hi kho gya......

----------


## pyasa love

भूले हैं रफ्ता-रफ्ता उन्हें मुद्दतों में हम;
 किश्तों में ख़ुदकुशी का मज़ा हम से पूछिए।

----------


## pyasa love

भरोसा  एक  छोटा 
 सा  लफ्ज़ है  जिसके 
 मायने  समझॊ   तो   
 बहुत  है 
 पर  मुशकिल   ये  है 
 की    लोगो  को ..
 भरोसे  पर  शक 
 है 
 और 
 अपने  शक  पर 
 भरोसा  है .

----------


## pyasa love

इस संसार में हकीकत में कौन क्या है.........?
 • केले का -----छिलका पृथ्वी से मिलाप करने का दलाल
 • सिनेमा-- ---पैसा देकर कैद होने का स्थान है
 • जेल --------बिना पैसे का हास्टल
 • सास -------बहु के पीछे छोडा गया बिना पैसे का जासूस
 • चिन्ता------बजन कम करने की सबसे सस्ती दवा
 • मृत्यु -------बिना पासपोर्ट के पृथ्वी से दूर जाने की छूट
 • ताला -------बिना वेतन का चौकीदार
 • मुर्गा --------देहात की अलार्म घडी
 • झगडा ------वकील का कमाऊ बेटा
 • चश्मा-- ----जादूई आँख
 • स्वप्न ------बिना पैसे की फिल्म
 • हॉस्पिटल ---रोगियों का संग्रहालय
 • श्मशान --दुनिया का आखिरी स्टेशन
 • ईश्वर --------किसी से मुलाकात न करने वाला व्यवस्थापक
 • चाय कॉफी --कलयुग का अमृत
 • विद्वान ------अक्ल का ठेकेदार
 • सांप --------शंकर भगवान का नेकलेस
 • चोर --------रात का शरीफ व्यापारी व
 • विश्व --------एक महान धर्मशाला

----------


## pyasa love

कभी हम मिले....तो भी क्या मिले....वही दूरियाँ वही फ़ासले
 न कभी हमारे क़दम बढ़े..........न कभी तुम्हारी झिझक गई.

----------


## pyasa love

ये कैसा मर्ज़ है मुझको मैं कुछ-कुछ भूल जाती हूँ,
 मोहब्बत याद रखती हूँ मैं नफ़रत भूल जाती हूँ.

 मग़र न छेड़ो मुझको यूँ लहू आँखों से बह निकले,
 कोई जब दिल दुखाता है नफ़ासत भूल जाती हूँ.

 शरार नज़रों से उड़ता है रगों में आग बहती है,
 इन्तहा-ए-ज़ुल्म जब देखूँ मोहब्बत भूल जाती हूँ.

 मिले जो धोखे पर धोखे वजह बस एक ठहरी है,
 कोई नम आँखों से आये तो हिमाक़त भूल जाती हूँ.

 तालीम-ओ-तर्बियत ऐसी है नहीं पायी,
 मग़र कोई नाहक सताए तो शराफ़त भूल जाती हूँ.

----------


## pyasa love

बढ़ गया था प्यास का एहसास दरिया देख कर
 हम पलट आये मगर पानी को प्यासा देख कर

 हम भी हैं शायद किसी भटकती हुई कश्ती के लोग
 चीखने लगते है ख्वाबो में जजीरा देख कर

 जिस की जितनी हैसियत है उसके नाम उतना खुलूस
 भीख देते हैं यहाँ के लोग कासा देख कर

 मांगते हैं भीख अब अपने मुहल्लो में फकीर
 भूख भी मोहतात हो जाती है खतरा देख कर

 ख़ुदकुशी लिखी थी एक बेवा के चेहरे पर मगर
 फिर वो जिन्दा हो गयी बच्चा बिलखता देख कर ......

----------


## pyasa love

"बन सहारा बे-सहारो के लिये,
 बन किनारा बे-किनारो के लिये,
 जो जीये अपने लिये तो क्या जीये,
 जी सके तो जी हज़ारो के लिये."

----------


## pyasa love

कदम कदम पर बहारों ने साथ छोड़ दिया,
 पड़ा जब वक़्त तो अपनों ने साथ छोड़ दिया।

 कसम खाई थी इन सितारों ने साथ देने की,
 सुबह होते ही सितारों ने भी साथ छोड़ दिया!

----------


## pyasa love

चिराग़, मुझे नहीं पता क्या तेरी ख़ता है,
 पर जो भी रौशनी करता है उसे जला देते हैं ये लोग.
 फकीर, तू किस तलाश में इस शहर में निकला है,
 छत पे बैठे परिंदे भी उड़ा देते हैं ये लोग..

----------


## pyasa love

चेहरा बता रहा था कि मारा है भूख ने,
 हकीम ये कह रहे थे कुछ खा के मर गया ।।

----------


## pyasa love

ख़ुशी मेरी तलाश में दिन रात यूँ ही भटकती रही....
 कभी उसे मेरा घर ना मिला कभी उसे हम घर ना मिले....!!

----------


## pyasa love

मुहब्बत को, इबादत से, मिलाना भूल जाती हूँ
 ग़ज़ल शायर की, ताक़त है, बताना भूल जाती हूँ ...

----------


## pyasa love

रात के सन्नाटे में हमने क्या-क्या धोके खाए है,
 अपना ही जब दिल धड़का तो हम समझे वो आए है।

----------


## pyasa love

ऐ दिल तू क्यों नहीं समझता ..

 ये तो प्रेम की बात है , बंदगी तेरे बस की नहीं है।
 यहाँ सर दे के होते है सोदे, आशिक़ी इतनी सस्ती नहीं है...

----------


## pyasa love

ऐ इश्क तुझे अब मैं कैसे समझाऊँ की 
 तेरे लिए मेरे दिल में अब कोई गुंजाईश नहीं है...

----------


## pyasa love

एक तरफ मौत का रास्ता है एक तरफ इश्क है 
 न जाने क्यों मुझे मौत का रास्ता सस्ता लग रहा है..

----------


## pyasa love

आओ दोनों लोहे की जंज़ीरों से बंध जायें...
 दोनों सिरे मिलाकर एक जिंदा लगा दें,
 सुना है कच्चे धागे का रिश्ता-
 अक्सर टूट जाया करता है.......!!!

----------


## pyasa love

तुम्हारी हिचकियाँ बयाँ कर रही हैं हाजिरी मेरी

 बस इतना तो बता दो, कब हम जुबाँ पे होंगे ?

----------


## pyasa love

न जाने ये दिल रह रहकर कहा चला जाता है
  शायद तन्हा देख तुझसे मिलने चला जाता है

----------


## pyasa love

दिल ही दिल में कुछ छुपाता है वो,
 यादों में आ कर चैन चुराता है वो,
 ख्वाबों में एक ऐहसास जगा रखा है,
 बन्द आँखों में अश्क बन के तड़फाता है वो.

----------


## pyasa love

बावस्ता करे किनसे हम अपनी उम्मीदे.. 
 प्यार की राह में हर शख्स वफ़ा भूल गया है..

----------


## pyasa love

मत करना कभी अपने आप पर गरूर 
 " ऐ दोस्तों " 
 ना जाने खुदा ने तेरे और मेरे जैसे कितने 
 मिट्टी से बनाके मिट्टी में मिला दिए..

----------


## pyasa love

उनकी नादानियों का क्या शिकवा करूँ मैं
 मुझे ही झूठा बना के निकल गए जिंदगी से

----------


## pyasa love

जुदाई हो अगर लम्बी तो अपने रूठ जाते हैं....
 बहुत ज्यादा परखने से भी रिश्ते टूट जाते हैं..

----------


## pyasa love

जब भी लगती हैं, इश्क की अदालत,
 क्यों हम ही चुने जाते हैं, सजा के लिए.....

----------


## pyasa love

"हर तरफ खामोशी का साया है
 जिंदगी में प्यार किसने पाया है
 हम तो झूमते है उसकी यादों में
 और लोग कहेते है ...
 देखो आज फिर पी कर आया है"

----------


## pyasa love

अब उसको मुझ पर भरोसा ही नहीं रहा
 तो
 मोहब्बत क्या खाक करेगी ।।

----------


## pyasa love

ना देख आसमान को इतनी हसरत से अब.....
 वोह सितारा टूट गया है जिसकी तुझ को हसरत थी ....

----------


## pyasa love

कुछ शोख़ सी हैं, कुछ गुम सी हैं...!! आज की बारिश भी..., "तुम" सी हैं....!!

----------


## pyasa love

बरसों बाद भी जिद की वो आदत ना बदली उनकी,
 अय काश कि हम मोहब्बत नहीं, उनकी आदत होते..

----------


## pyasa love

जब से सुना है मरने का नाम जिन्दगी है
 सर पे कफन लपेटे कातिल को ढूँढ़ते हैं।

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

अब गम ही जिंदिगी मिरी अब दर्द ही दांस्ता मिरी <<<<
जब गम बना मिरे लिए तो क्यों न गम हंस के सहूँ <<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

हम गीतों की दुनिया वाले बस भावुकता में जीते हैं <<<<
मुस्कान लुटते फिरते हैं, छुप-छुप क्र आंसू पीते हैं >>>>
:central 141:

----------


## pyasa love

kavi sahab ko namaskar hai

----------


## pyasa love

kuch naya ho jaye.....

----------


## pyasa love

उदास शामों में लौट कर वो आना भूल जाता था,कर के खफा मुझको वो मनाना भूल जाता था,

----------


## pyasa love

kiya aaj unka intazaar bahut,
dil yun roya kai dino baad bahut,
pata tha hame; tum na aaoge aaj...........
iss dil ko ye samjhaya bahut.

----------


## pyasa love

ae dil
tu pagal hai tu matwala hai......
kyon zidd karta hai unki bahut;
kyon karta hai tu pareshan mujhe.......
kyon hota hai tu hairaan bahut;

----------


## pyasa love

nahin aayenge we, pata to tha hi......
par ja rahe hai we ye shahar chor ke,
ye na pata tha mujhe..............

----------


## pyasa love

iss aik baat ne mujhe fir se rulaya bahut............
iss aik baat ne mujhe tadpaya bahut..................
mera dil yun roya bahut dino baad bahut................
aankho se nikla gamon ka dariyaan......
kai dino baad bahut..............

----------


## pyasa love

khatam hua intazaar ab........
sukh gayin aankhe ab sisakte hue........
ho gayi hai der mujhe ghar lautne me............
jane bhi do yaaroo mujhe.........

Kai log kar rahe hai.............
mera bhi intazaar bahut.......

----------


## pyasa love

जहाँ लम्हें गुज़रते थे अक्सर ,
 आज भी उन ख्वाहिशों की गलियों में जाता हूँ
 कुछ बदला नही, एक तुम्हारे सिवा

----------


## pyasa love

सब कुछ लुटा कर भी इतनी दौलत रखता हूँ ,, इश्क में आज भी तुझसे खेलने की हिम्मत रखता हूँ

----------


## pyasa love

नींद आए या ना आए ,चिराग बुझा दिया करो ......
 यूँ रात भर किसी का जलना ,हमसे देखा नहीं जाता .......!!

----------


## pyasa love

इतराओ न ज्यादा ,बस दिल की ज़िद हो तुम
 वरना इन आँखों ने बहुत हसीन चहरे देखे हैं ।.
 ........

----------


## pyasa love

"चाँद तू महज़ एक पत्थर का टुकड़ा है,
 रोशन है चमक से आफताब की,रहमोकरम पे उसके पड़ा है।

----------


## pyasa love

वहम तो हम इन्सानो को भी है,
 के ये मुझसे,वो उस से और वो उस से बड़ा है।

----------


## pyasa love

किया गौर तो हुआ इल्म,
 के यहाँ भी हर कोई किसी न किसी के कंधे पे खड़ा है।"

----------


## pyasa love

मुहब्बत करनी है
  तो फिर हालात से डरना कैसा ??

  जंग लाज़िम हो
  तो लश्कर नहीं देखे जाते...

----------


## pyasa love

If my heart could talk,
 You would know you’ve made me strong

----------


## pyasa love

If my heart could move,
 It would wrap itself around you

----------


## pyasa love

If my heart could touch,
 You would never feel a sweeter love

----------


## pyasa love

If my heart could talk,
 You would understand how deeply I love you

----------


## pyasa love

वो एक रात जला तो उसे चिराग कह दिया !!!
 'हम बरसो से जल रहे हैं कोई तो खिताब दो .!!!

----------


## pyasa love

Ek Nafrat He Nahi Duniya Mein Dard Ka Sabab. . 
 Mohabbat Bhi Sakoon Waloon Ko
 Bade Takleef Deti Hai

----------


## pyasa love

“The heart was made to be broken.”

----------


## pyasa love

Fiza Mein Mehakti Saam Ho Tum
 Pyaar Mein Jhalakta Jaam Ho Tum
 Sine Mein Chupaye Phirte Hain Hum Yaadein Tumhari
 Isliye Meri Zindagi Ka Dusra Naam Ho Tum….

----------


## pyasa love

You know You are in love when you
 can't stand being around that person,
 but When you leave
 You can't stand being away from
 them..♥♥

----------


## pyasa love

Hum naadan the jo usko humsafar samjh bethe... 
 Vo chalta to mere sath tha.., 
 Magar kisi aur ki talaash me ........

----------


## pyasa love

Hum tere bin
 Ab reh nahi sakte
 Tere bina kya vajoodh mera
 Hum tere bin
 Ab reh nahi sakte
 Tere bina kya vajoodh mera
 Tujh se jhuda agar ho jayenge
 Toh khud se hi ho jayenge jhuda
 Kyunki tum hi ho...

----------


## pyasa love

The wise are wise only because they love. The fool are fools only because they think they can understand love.

----------


## pyasa love

Friendship often ends in love; but love in friendship - never.........

----------


## pyasa love

Don’t leave the one you love for the one you like, 
                because the one you like will leave you for the one they love........

----------


## pyasa love

When I first saw you I was afraid to talk to you,
 When I first talked to you I was afraid to like you,
 When I first liked you I was afraid to love you,
 Now that I love you I’m afraid to lose you!.....

----------


## pyasa love

Do I love you because you're beautiful,
 Or are you beautiful because I love you?

----------


## pyasa love

teri hai zami tera aasma
 tu bada meharba tu bakshish kar
 teri hai zami tera aasma
 tu bada meharba tu bakshish kar
 sabhi ka hai tu sabhi tere 
 khuda mere tu bakshish kar
 teri hai zami tera aasma 
 tu bada meharba tu bakshish kar
 sabhi ka hai tu sabhi tere 
 khuda mere tu bakshish kar...

----------


## pyasa love

एक बीयर बार में बीयर से भरे एक मग में एक मक्खी गिर जाने पर...

 ब्रिटिश नागरिक : मग फेंककर वहां से चला जाता है...

 अमेरिकी नागरिक : मक्खी फेंककर बीयर पी जाता है...

 चीनी नागरिक : मक्खी खाकर, बीयर पी लेता है...

 हिन्दुस्तानी नागरिक : मक्खी चीनी नागरिक को बेच देता है, बीयर अमेरिकी नागरिक को, और फिर अपने लिए दूसरी बीयर खरीदता है...

 पाकिस्तानी नागरिक : बीयर के मग में मक्खी पहुंच जाने के लिए हिन्दुस्तानी  नागरिक को ज़िम्मेदार ठहराता है, उस मुद्दे को कश्मीर से जोड़ता है, चीनी  नागरिक से सैन्य मदद मांगता है, और अमेरिकी नागरिक से दूसरी बीयर के लिए  उधार मांगता है..

 जय हिन्द जय भारत

----------


## pyasa love

Khile gulab ka murjhana bura lagta hai,
 Mohabbat ka yun mar jana bura lagta hai,
 Faslein mitana acchi baat hain,
 Par kisi aur ka un ke paas jana bura lagta hai.

----------


## pyasa love

Yun to chalti hai hawa roj fizaoon me,
 Par uska unko choo ke gujar jana bura lagta hain,
 Hai unki hasi hame sabse pyari,
 Par unka kisi ko dekh ke muskurana bura lagta hai.

----------


## pyasa love

Intazaar me unke bita denge sari zindagi,
 Lekin unka yun mil ke bicchhad jana bura lagta hai.
 Kah to dete hain ham roj bewafa unko,
 Par kisi aur ka un pe ilzam lagana bura lagta hai.

----------


## pyasa love

Wo naam tak na le hamara zindagi bhar gam nahi,
 Par na jane kyon un ke laboon pe kisi aur ka naam aana bura lagta hai.

----------


## pyasa love

Unki chahat ne is kadar rula diya,

 Hum khamosh rahe Usne kamzor bana diya,

 Unki Mohabbat me jhuk gaye Hum,

 Warna Hum to Wo the jisne zamana jhuka diya.......

----------


## pyasa love

GOLDEN WORDS:'(

 "Behtrin Insan Karm Se Pehchana Jata Hai,"

 Kynki....

 "Achhi Batein To Buray Log Bhi Kar Lete Hai"...

----------


## pyasa love

हवा में ताश का घर नहीं बनता,
 रोने से कभी मुकद्दर नहीं बनता !!
 हर वक्त जीतने का हौसला ररखना,
 एक हार से कोर्इ फकीर और एक जीत से कोर्इ सिकन्दर नहीं बनता !!!

----------


## pyasa love

Jada mujhse mera pyar na ho jaye
  zindagi dushwar na ho jaye
  ae khuda khatam na karna zindagi
  jb tk mere pyar ko mujhse pyar na ho jaye.

----------


## pyasa love

Kisi Faqeer Ki Jholi Mei
  Kuchh Daalo Tab Ye Jaanoge..
  Is Mehangaai Ke Zamane Mei Bhi
  “DUAYEIN” Kitni Sasti Hai..

----------


## pyasa love

Teri Yaado Me
  Roj Rota Hu,
  Subha Hoti H
  Tab Me Sota Hu
  Ab Mughe Din Ki
  Khabar Hai Na Raat Ki,
  *Aey DOSTO
  Teri YaaDO Me
  Is Tarha Khota Hu

----------


## pyasa love

Dil Ki Hasti Mit Gayi Hoti,
  Aur Saare Dard
  Badh Gaye Hote,
  Zindagi Aap Jaise
  Dosto Ki Amanat
  Hai,
  Warna Hum To
  Kab Ki Bikhar
  Gaye Hote

----------


## pyasa love

Intezar Hai
  Kab Unse Baat Hogi
  Khuda Jane
  Kab Ye Ittefak Hogi
  Yu To Har Sham Milte Hai
  Khwabo Me
  Jane Kab Ru-Ba-Ru
  Unse Mulakat Hogi.!

----------


## pyasa love

Kbhi ro k muskraye,kbhi muskra k roye,uski yad  jab b ayi,use bhula k roye,
                          Ek uska hi naam tha,jise hazar bar  likha,Jitna likh k khush hue,usse zyada mita k roye.

----------


## pyasa love

भूले हैं रफ्ता-रफ्ता उन्हें मुद्दतों में हम;
 किश्तों में ख़ुदकुशी का मज़ा हम से पूछिए।....

----------


## pyasa love

Tera Hijar Meraa Naseeb Hai ,Tera Gum Hi Meri Hayaat Hai

 Mujhe Teri Duri Ka Gum Ho Kyun.......
 ,Tu Kahin Bhi Ho Mere Saath Hai..!!

----------


## ingole

> भूले हैं रफ्ता-रफ्ता उन्हें मुद्दतों में हम;
>  किश्तों में ख़ुदकुशी का मज़ा हम से पूछिए।....


खुद से नहीं मरे हम, मारा गया हमें 
ख़ुदकुशी का फलसफा हमसे ना पूछिए

----------


## pyasa love

shukriya niyamak ji......

----------


## pyasa love

Meine Apno K Rawaiyoun Sy Ye Mehsoos Kiya Hai
 K Dil K Aangan Mein Bhi Ab Deewar Utha Di Jaye..!!

----------


## pyasa love

Tum To Apne Ho Tumhein Dil Say Nikaloon Kaisy,
 Ham To Dushman Ko Bhi Be Ghar Nahe Hony Dete..!!

----------


## pyasa love

Jaroorat aur khawahish dono tum hi ho!
 Khuda meharbaan hai_koi ek to puri hogi!!

----------


## pyasa love

Kuchh khawaab meri zaagti aankhon ko sanup kar!
 Wo aandhiyon me ret ka ghar de gaya mujhe!!

----------


## pyasa love

Hashr ka to ham sune the ki
  koi kisi ka nahi hoga!
 Par ab to duniya me bhi ye charcha aam ho gaya!!

----------


## pyasa love

Kaash Ke Lamhe Bhar Ke Liye Ruk Jaaye Zameen Kii Gardish......
                              Aur Koii Awaaz Na Ho Tumhaare Dil Kii Dhadkanon Ke Siwa ......!!

----------


## pyasa love

Kon karta hai wafao ke taqaze tumse, 
  Hum to ek jhuti tasali ke talbgar hai bus....

----------


## pyasa love

Youn bhi to raaz khul hi jayega ek din hamari chahat ka!
 Mehfil me hamko chhod kar Jo tum sabko salam karte ho!!

----------


## pyasa love

Gairon se puchhti hai tareeaka nijaat ka!
 Apno ki saazison se pareshan zindgi!!

----------


## pyasa love

Is Eid pe ham na mil sake to kyaa huaa ai dost!
 zazbon me ho khuloos to Eiden hajaar hain!!

----------


## pyasa love

Wo mujhse bichhad kar khush hai to use khush hi rehne do!
 Mujhse mil kar uska udaas hona mujhe achha nahi lagta!!

----------


## pyasa love

Raat Din tum ko faqat tum mujhe Sochna hai ..   
Meri Fursat bhi Tumhi Aur Mera har kaam bhi tum..

----------


## pyasa love

ज़ख्म दीखते नहीं अभी लेकिन...
ठन्डे होंगे तोह दर्द निकलेगा...........
तैश उतरेगा वक़्त का जब भी...
चेहेरा अन्दर से ज़र्द निकलेगा........

----------


## pyasa love

आज फिर आप याद आये हैं
 आज फिर दिल उदास है मेरा..

----------


## pyasa love

.......दिल ने सोचा था.........
 ........उन्हें टूट के चाहेंगे ..........!
 यकीन मानो ! हम टूटे भी बहुत और उन्हें
 चाहा भी बहुत...!!

----------


## pyasa love

जाते जाते उसने पलट कर कहा तुम हमें भुला दो,
 हम तो प्यार सीखने आए थे किसी और के लिए...

----------


## pyasa love

जाने क्या ढूंढती रहती हैं हरदम आँखे उसकी,
 कुछ ना कुछ तो यक़ीनन उसने खोया ही होगा...

----------


## pyasa love

फूल यूं ही नाहीं खिलते , बीज को दफन होना पढता है।

----------


## pyasa love

वो मुझे भूल ही गया होगा , इतनी मुद्दतों तक कोई खफ़ा नहीं रहता .....!!

----------


## pyasa love

न यादों में किसी के खोने की कशिश है,
 न ख्वाबों में किसी को देखने की तपिश है,
 न जाने ऐसे एहसास को किस नाम से पुकारें,
 के भुलाना भी चाहें और याद करने की भी ख्वाहिश है।

----------


## pyasa love

गलती निकालने के लिए 'भेजा' चाहिए;
 पर;
 गलती कबूल करने के लिए 'कलेजा' चाहिए।

----------


## pyasa love

A heart touching story........... 

 शादी के 18 साल बाद, एक पत्नी ने अपने पति के लिए बहुत ही खराब खाना पकाया..

 सब्जी कच्ची पकी थी...
 दाल में नमक और मिर्च कुछ ज्यादा ही था.. इधर सलाद में भी नमक कुछ कम नहीं था..डिनर टेबल पर पति बिल्कुल खामोश था और चुपचाप खाना खा गया..

 पत्नी माजरा समझ गई थी, लेकिन दुखी मन से किचन में खाने के बाद किचन में चीजों को जमा रही थी..

 इसी बीच पति आया और पत्नी के माथे पर एक चुंबन लिया!अब आप सोच रहे
 होंगे कि इतना सब होने के बाद यह KISS किस लिए?

 पत्नी ने भी यही सवाल पति से किया..पत्नी-आज मुझसे पूरा खाना बिगड़ गया और आपके खाने का पूरा मजा खराब हो गया, 

 फिर भी यह किस? पति-
 आज रात तुम्हारी कुकिंग ने मुझे अपनी शादी के पहले दिन की याद दिला दी, 
 उस दिन भी तुम्हारे पकाए खाने का स्वाद ऐसा ही था, तो मैंने सोचा क्यों न  आज 18 साल बात तुम्हें फिर से नई दुल्हन की तरह ट्रीट किया जाए..

 पत्नी की आंखें भर आईं.. क्योंकि सच्चे
 रिश्ते कभी मरते नहीं हैं..

----------


## pyasa love

तेरी खातिर दुनिया की हम हर मुसीबत सहेंगे
 खामोश तेरी खातिर इस दुनिया मैं रहंगे,

----------


## pyasa love

शुरु तुम ने की मोहब्बत अब खतम तुम ही करोगे
 ना ये वाकया अब हम सरे आम करंगे,

----------


## pyasa love

हम बदनसीब सही पर दिल के बुरे नहीं
 तेरी वेफाई को भी ज़िन्दगी भर याद करंगे,

----------


## pyasa love

मेरी कोई खता ना थी इस मोहब्बत मैं
 दुनिया वाले सिर्फ तुझे ही बदनाम करेंगे,

----------


## pyasa love

जो बोलना था तुझ से मेने बोल दिया यार
 दुआ है मेरी रब से तू ख़ुश रहे मेरे यार,

----------


## pyasa love

हर खुशी मिले तुझे तेरी नई ज़िन्दगी में मेरे यार
 मुबारक हो तुझ को तेरे नया - नया प्यार,

----------


## pyasa love

अब हम तो अपनी ज़िन्दगी का बुरा हाल करंगे
 जो मुझे अच्छा लगेगा वो सिर्फ काम करंगे..

----------


## pyasa love

Mein toh tere ehsaas se hee mehak gaya...
 agar ishq hota toh mere khuda naa jane kaya
 hota.

----------


## pyasa love

रूठ जाओ कितनो पर हम मना लेंगे !
 दूर जाओ कितना भी हम बुला लेंगे !!
 दिल आखिर दिल हैं कोई सागर की रेत नहीं !
 जो लिख के नाम आपका हम उसे मिटा देंगे !!

----------


## pyasa love

आज वो फिर हमें याद आ रही हैं
 रह - रह कर हमें फिर से सता रही हैं
 कहती थी सदा हँसते रहना आप....
 और खुद ही अपनी याद से मेरा दिल जला रही हैं "

----------


## pyasa love

कुछ रिश्ते अंजाने में ही हो जाते है,
 पहले दिल फिर जिन्दगी से जुड़ जाते है,
 कहते है उस दौर को प्यार...
 जिसमें लोग जिन्दगी से भी प्यारे हो जाते है.. ..

----------


## pyasa love

मोहब्बत के बिना ज़िन्दगी फिजूल हैं !
 पर मोहब्बत के भी अपने उसूल हैं !!
 कहते हैं मिलती हैं मोहब्बत में बहुत उल्फ़ते !
 पर आप हो महबूब तो सब कबूल हैं..... !!

----------


## pyasa love

आप क्या सोचते है की हम आप को भूल गए
 हम तो आप की याद मैं खुद को ही भूल गए,
 तेरी वो यादे तेरे वो वादे कैसे भूलू मैं,
 खाई थी कसमे तुम ने साथ निभाने की तुम खुद हमें भूल गए___

----------


## pyasa love

हर दिन हर रूप तेरा हमने अलहदा देखा है ....
 सारी दुनिया से हमने तुझको जुदा देखा है.....
 थक के गमों से जब हारने लगे थे हम ....
  तेरे कदमों में हमने तो खुदा को देखा है...

----------


## pyasa love

गरीब दूर तक चलता है .. खाना खाने के लिए...
 अमीर दूर तक चलता है...खाना पचाने के लिए.....
 किसी के पास खाने के लिए .. एक वक़्त की रोटी नहीं है...
 किसी के पास खाने के लिए वक़्त ही नहीं है...
 कोई अपनों के लिए ...रोटी छोड़ देता है....
 कोई रोटी के लिए... अपनों को ही छोड़ देता है...
 कभी हम दोस्तों के साथ रहते थे.... आज दोस्त याद
 भी नहीं रहते..
 पहले लड़ना -मानना रोज़ का कम था...आज लड़ते हैं तो रिश्ते
 खो जाते हैं....
 ज़िन्दगी ने बहुत कुछ सिखा दिया..जाने कब
 हमको इतना बड़ा बना दिया...
 ये दुनियां कितनी बदल गयी है .. कभी वक़्त मिले तो सोचें........

----------


## pyasa love

Mohabbat Ki Zanjeer Se Dar Lagta Hai
 Kuch Apni Taqdeer Se Dar Lagta Hai
 Jo Mujhe TUJh SE” Juda Karti Hai,
 Haath Ki Uss Lakeer Se Dar Lagta hai !!

----------


## pyasa love

कुछ रिश्ते अंजाने में ही हो जाते है,
 पहले दिल फिर जिन्दगी से जुड़ जाते है,
 कहते है उस दौर को प्यार...
 जिसमें लोग जिन्दगी से भी प्यारे हो जाते है.. ..

----------


## pyasa love

जीन्दगी का सबसे बुरा लम्हा वो,
 अपने होते भी दिल दुखाये जो,
 आँखमे आँशु और पडती हे रो,
 कचरा केहेकर मुस्कुराना होता तो ।

----------


## pyasa love

Kitne Wo Itminan Se Thukra Gya Mujhe
 Aansoo Bana K Aankh Se Tapka Gya Mujhe
 Kesi Ye Rehbari Thi, Ye Kesa Fareb Tha
 Manzil Dikha K Rah Se Bhatka Gya Mujhe…..

----------


## pyasa love

Nasha mohabbat ka ho ya sharab ka,
 hosh dono mein kho jate hai,
 fark sirf itna hai ke sharab sula deti hai,
 aur mohabbat rula deti hai.

----------


## pyasa love

Dil Dhadakta hai tujhe Dekhun to,
 Saans bhi Meri Rukne Lagti hai…
 Pyar itna hai Mere Dil Main Sanam,
 Rooh bhi Meri Khinch ne Lagti hai…!
 Chain Milta hai Jab Main Dekhun tujhe,
 Warna ya Saans Rukne Lagti hai…!!!

----------


## pyasa love

आज़ाद कर दिया हम ने भी उस पंछी को
 जो हमारे दिल की क़ैद में रहने को अपनी तौहीन समझता था...!!

----------


## pyasa love

Ek Muddat Baad, Mili Thi Pinjre Ki Qaid Se Aazadi..
 Par Kismat Toh Dekho..
 Jab Aazadi Mili Toh Pinjre Se Hi Pyar Ho Gaya...

----------


## pyasa love

Ek ajnabi se mujhe itna pyaar kyon hai,
 Inkar karne par chahat ka ikraar kyon hai…
 Use paana nahi meri taqdeer mein shayad,
 Phir har mod pe usi ka intezar kyon hai…

----------


## pyasa love

इसे इत्तिफ़ाक़ समझो या मेरे दर्द की हकीक़त,,
 आँखे जब भी नम हुई, वजह तुम निकले।।

----------


## pyasa love

Samajh sako to samajh kar dekho,
 Prem ki Janziro me ulajh kar dekho,
 Kya hoti hai tadaf kisi se milne ki,
 Kisi se Mohabbat tum karke dekho.!!.

----------


## pyasa love

"ए खुदा आज ये फ़ैसला करदे
 उसे मेरा या मुझे उसका करदे
 नही लिखा अगर नसीब मे उसका नाम तो
 ख़तम कर ये ज़िंदगी और मुझे फ़ना करदे"

----------


## pyasa love

Ek  pal me jo aakar gujar jata hai,..ye hawaa ka wo jhokha hai aur kuchh  nahi...!
 Pyaar kahti hai sari duniya jise ek rangeen dhokha hai aur  kuchh nahi...!!

----------


## pyasa love

Maine usse ek ishara kiya
 Usne salaam likh ke bheja.

 Maine pucha tumhara naam kya hai?
 Usne chand likh ke bheja.

 Maine pucha tumhe kya chahiye?
 Usne saara aasmaan likh ke bheja.

 Maine pucha kab miloge?
 Usne qyamat ki sham likh ke bheja.

 Maine pucha kis se darte ho?
 Usne muhabbat ka anjaam likh ke bheja.

 Maine pucha tumhe nafrat kis se hai?
 Usne..Mera hi naam likh ke bhejaa…

----------


## pyasa love

मुझसे जब भी मिलो तो नज़रें उठा के मिला करो,
 मुझे पसंद है अपने आप को तेरी आँखों में देखना...

----------


## pyasa love

ख्वाहिशों को जेब में रखकर निकला कीजिये जनाब,
 खर्चा बहुत होता है मंजिलों को पाने में...

----------


## pyasa love

बेपरवाह मुहब्बत के , बस इतने फ़साने हैं
 ताल्लुक नहीं रखते जो , हम उनके दीवाने हैं !

----------


## pyasa love

इस दिल को कितनी बार समझाया है के उसको याद कर के
 तडपा न कर,
 पर नासमझ कहता है की उनको याद करता हूँ
 तभी तो धड़कता हूँ...

----------


## pyasa love

कितनी अजीब है मेरे अन्दर की तन्हाई भी,
 हजारो अपने है मगर याद तुम ही आते हो...

----------


## pyasa love

जाते हुए उसने सिर्फ इतना कहा था मुझसे
 ओ पागल ... अपनी ज़िंदगी जी लेना, वैसे प्यार अच्छा करते हो

----------


## pyasa love

कुछ यादें याद रखना,
 कुछ बातें याद रखना,
 उम्र भर हम साथ रहें ना रहें,
 हम साथ थे कभी,
 बस ये याद रखना .........

----------


## pyasa love

Bahane bahane se aapki baat karte hai ,
 har pal aapko mehsus karte hai ,
 itni baar to aap saans bhi nahi lete honge ,
 jitni baar hum aaapko yaad karte hai !!

----------


## pyasa love

मौसम बदल रहा है तुम अपना ख्याल रखना,
 बदलता मौसम और बदलते लोग बहुत तकलीफ देते हैं..

----------


## pyasa love

मेरी हर सुन्हेरी खुशी हर बात आपकी है,
 सुन्हेरी साँसो में छुपी ये हयात आपकी है,
 दो सुन्हेरी पल भी नहीं रह सकते आपके बिना,
 सुन्हेरी धडकनो की धडकती हर आवाज आपकी है।

----------


## pyasa love

मन्जिल मिले या न मिले फिर भी ये इतमीनान तो रहेगा"
 चले हम दो क़दम सारी दुनियाँ के ख़िलाफ़ तेरी ख़ातिर•

----------


## pyasa love

मोहब्बत में नहीं है शर्त मिलने या बिछड़ने की,
 ये इन खुद गरज लफ्ज़ो से बहुत आगे की दुनिया है.

----------


## pyasa love

"ख्वाबों कॆ अंदर ज़िंदा मत रहो ..
 बल्की अपने अंदर ख्वाब को ज़िदा रखो .
 मोहब्बत उससॆ नही होती जो खूबसूरत हो.
 खूबसूरत वो होती है जिससॆ मोहब्बत हो ..."

----------


## pyasa love

"कुछ लम्हे खास हो जाते हैं, 
 जब अपने साथ निभाते हैं, 
 वो क्या कर जाते है उन्हें पता नहीं होता, 
 वो यादो में कब बस जाते है ये हमें पता नहीं होता|"

----------


## pyasa love

"दुआ करते है हम खुदा से,
 ऎ खुदा हमारा प्यारा अपनी मंज़िल पाऐ,
 उसकी राहो मे अँधेरा आए .. 
 तो रोशनी के लिये हमॆ जलाऎ "

----------


## pyasa love

रेलगाड़ी की खिड़की से झाँककर देखा तो ये एहसास हुआ,
 जो मेरे सबसे करीब था वो बहुत तेज़ी से दूर जा रहा है...

----------


## pyasa love

आप से मिलकर हम कुछ बदल से गये
 शेर पडने लगे गुनगुनाने लगे
 पहले मशूहर थी अपनी संजिदगी
 अब तो लोगो से मिलने मिलाने लगे..

----------


## pyasa love

सिर्फ इशारों में होती महोब्बत अगर,
 इन अलफाजों को खुबसूरती कौन देता?
 बस पत्थर बन के रह जाता “ताज महल”
 अगर इश्क इसे अपनी पहचान ना देता..

----------


## ingole

*मजा आ गया मित्र , आपके इस सूत्र की एक एक प्रविष्टि दमदार है सहेजने लायक.*

----------


## pyasa love

तूफानों में चिरागों को जलाने की कोशिश की है,
 ख्वाबों को हकीकत बनाने की कोशिश की है,
 जो तोड़ते है बार बार दिल का आशियाना मेरा,
 उन्हें ही इस दिल में बसाने की कोशिश की है...

----------


## pyasa love

> *मजा आ गया मित्र , आपके इस सूत्र की एक एक प्रविष्टि दमदार है सहेजने लायक.*


utsaah vardhan ke liye shukriya mitr niyamak ji......

----------


## ingole

*फलक की आदत है जहाँ पर बिजलिया गिराने की 
मेरी भी जिद है वहीँ पर आशियाँ बनाने की*

----------


## pyasa love

mitra sutra mera nahi hai mai to matra yogdan kar raha hu.........

----------


## pyasa love

कर सकते हो तो
 वापस कर दो
 मेरे जिंदगी के वो लम्हे
 जिनके छिन जाने से
 आज मेरा
 ये हश्र हुआ है
 जो चाहे कीमत ले लो
 न करूँगा ज़िक्र किसी से
 ये कसम ले लो
 दे दो चाहे
 थोड़ी देर के लिए
 उधर ही दे दो
 मै आज उन लम्हों को
 उस मंजर को
 उस बेबसी को
 फिर से जीना चाहता हूँ

----------


## pyasa love

Kisi ki yad se kabtak main apne dil ko bahlaun.
chale ao meri tanhaiyan awaz deti hain....

----------


## pyasa love

chale  aao ham tumhe yaad karte hai ye wo gunaah hai jo ham baar baar karte  hai..
 jalake dil me hasraton ke chiraag aapke aane ka intzaar  karte hai....

----------


## pyasa love

मत पूछो की किस तरह गुजर रही है ज़िन्दगी,
 उस दौर से गुजर रहे हैं जो गुजरता ही नहीं...

----------


## pyasa love

हर बात पे 'रंजिश' हर बात पे 'हिसाब',
 हमने 'इश्क' नहीं 'नौकरी' कर ली हो जैसे...

----------


## pyasa love

बहाना क्यूँ तलाश करते हो मसरूफ होने का,
 बस इतना कह दिया करो अब दिल में जगह नहीं...

----------


## pyasa love

जल जाओ कड़ी धूप में ख़ामोशी से मगर,
 अपनों से कभी साया-ए-दीवार ना मांगो...

----------


## pyasa love

"काश वो नगमे सुनाये ना होते
 आज उनको सुनकर ये आंसू आये ना होते
 अगर इस तरह भूल जाना ही था
 तो इतनी गहरायी से दिल में समाये ना होते"

----------


## pyasa love

अगर देखना हो ... मेरे उड़ने का अंदाज़ ... तो असमान
 को कहदो और उपर उठ जाये.

----------


## pyasa love

हालात के कदमोँ मेँ कभी कलन्दर नही गिरता,
 टूटा जो तारा कभी जमीँ पे नही गिरता, गिरती है बङी शौक
 से दरीया समन्दर मेँ, मगर समन्दर कभी किसी दरीया मेँ
 नही गिरता।

----------


## pyasa love

"हर नज़र मुझे एक कशिश होती है,
 हर दिल मॆ एक चाहत होती है,
 मुमकीन नही हर एक के लिये
  ताज महल बनाना
 पर हर दिल मुझे एक मुमताज रहती है ..."

----------


## pyasa love

"देर रत जब किसी की याद सताए, 
 ठंडी हवा जब जुल्फों को सहलाये. 
 कर लो आंखे बंद और सो जाओ क्या पता,
  जिसका है ख्याल वो खवाबों में आ जाये."

----------


## pyasa love

"शाम के बाद मिलती है रात, 
 हर बात में समाई हुई है तेरी याद. 
 बहुत तनहा होती ये जिंदगी, 
 अगर नहीं मिलता जो आपका साथ."

----------


## pyasa love

chalo kuch has bhi liya jaye.............

----------


## pyasa love

एक आदमी ने रात को पुलिस को फोन
 किया.....

 आदमी - देखिये मेरे घर में...गार्डन एरिया में कुछ चोर घुस
 आये हैं....कृपया करके उन्हें आकर गिरफ्तार कर लें....."

 पुलिस वाला - आप कहाँ पर हैं....?? और
 आपके साथ और कौन कौन है....??"

 आदमी - देखिये मैं और मेरी बीवी अपने घर में ऊपर
 वाली मंजिल पर हैं....और घर में कोई भी नहीं है...."

 पुलिस वाला - ठीक है आप
 अपना दरवाजा अन्दर से बंद कर
 लीजिये.... और अभी हमारे पास स्टाफ
 की कमी है... सभी आप जैसे लोगों की मदद के लिए बाहर
 गए हुए हैं... जैसे ही कोई आयेगा हम आपकी मदद के लिए
 भेज देंगे.."

 आदमी - ठीक है.....ज़रा जल्दी भेज दीजिएगा.... क्*
 योंकी वो मेरा कीमती सामान
 चोरी कर रहे हैं..."

 पुलिस वाला - ठीक है... जितना जल्दी हो सकेगा भेज
 देंगे.... स्टाफ की भरी कमी है..... आप हमारे साथ सहयोग
 कीजिये...."

 आदमी फोन रख देता है और एक दो मिनट बाद फिर से
 पुलिस को फोन मिला देता है.........

 आदमी - देखिये मैंने अभी अभी आपको फोन किया था....
 मेरे घर में जो चार चोर घुसे थे..
 मैंने उन चारों को अपनी बन्दूक से शूट कर दिया है....
 उनकी लाश गार्डन एरिया में पड़ी है...आप आराम से आ
 जाइए.....कोई जल्दी नहीं है...."

 पांच मिनट के अन्दर वहां पर दो एम्बुलेंस,
 चार पुलिस की गाड़ियां, मीडिया के लोग और पडौस के
 लोग जमा हो गए और चोर पकडे गए........चोरों
 को हिरासत में लेने के बाद....पुलिस वाला ऊपर गया

 पुलिस वाला -"मैंने सुना था कि आप कह रहे थे कि चार
 चोरों को आपने शूट कर दिया था....और उनकी लाश
 गार्डन एरिया में पड़ी थीं.....??"

 आदमी - हाँ.... उससे पहले मैंने
 भी सुना था कि स्टाफ की भारी कमी है...और कोई
 जल्दी से नहीं आ सकता था...
 हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा

----------


## pyasa love

"चिंगारी का खौफ न दो हमें,
 दिल में आग का दरिया बसाये बैठे हैं.
 जल जाते कब के इस आग में,
 मगर खुद को आंसुओं में भिगोये बैठे हैं."

----------


## pyasa love

Ek din ayega qayamat hogi,
 tujhe baaho mein bhar lenge agar ijazat hogi,
 jab jab nazar ayegi meri shayari,
 har pal tujhe mujhse mohabbt hogi.....

----------


## pyasa love

Kyo  kisi se itana pyaar ho jata hai, ek pal ka intazar bhi dushwar ho jata  hai,
 lagne lagte hai apne bhi praye, aur ek ajnabi par aitbar ho jata  hai…

----------


## pyasa love

मेरी निगाहों की तलाश बस इतनी है की,
 आखरी सांस से पहले उस का दीदार हो जाये...

----------


## pyasa love

Teri Yaadon ke Siva koi Lamha Guzaara Nahi,
 ek pal Nahin jab Tumhe Mere Dil Ne Pukaara
 Nahi,
 Tere bin Youn Kat Rahi Dariya-e-Zindagi Mein,
 Kashti Bhi Hai Maajhi bhi hai, Kinaara Nahi...

----------


## pyasa love

हम उसके है ये राज़ तो वो जान गया है लेकिन,
 वो किसका है ये सवाल मुझे सोने नहीं देता...

----------


## pyasa love

इस दुनिया में वफ़ा करने वालों की कमी नहीं है,
 बस प्यार उसी से हो जाता है जिसे क़दर नहीं होती...

----------


## pyasa love

कभी देखा है अंधे को किसी का हाथ पकड़कर चलते हुए,
 इस कदर मैंने मुहब्बत में तुझ पर भरोसा किया था...

----------


## pyasa love

किसी को प्यार इतना देना कि हद न रहे !
 पर ऐतबार भी इतना करना कि शक न रहे !!
 वफ़ा इतनी करना कि बेवफाई न रहे !
 और दुआ इतनी करना कि जुदाई न रहे !!

----------


## pyasa love

Maine Rab Se Kaha Wo Chala Gaya Mujhe Chhodd Kar,
 Pata Nahin Kya Majburi Thi....!!

 Rab Ne Kaha Mujh Se Iss Mein Uska Koi Kasoor Nahin,
 Yeh Kahani Maine Likhi Hi Adhoori Thi....!!

----------


## pyasa love

Jab tanhai me aapki yaad aati hai,
 Hontho pe ek hi fariyad aati hai,
 Khuda aapko har khushi de,
 Kyonki aaj bhi hamari har khushi aapke baad aati
 hai..

----------


## pyasa love

कमी खल रही है तेरी बड़ी जोर से
 चले आओ न करीब किसी ओर से..!!

----------


## pyasa love

"आज हम हैं कल हमारी यादें होंगी,
 जब हम ना होंगे तब हमारी बातें होंगी,
 कभी पलटोगे जिंदगी के ये पन्ने,
 तब शायद आपकी आंखों से भी बरसातें होंगी."

----------


## pyasa love

"तन्हाईयां जाने लगी जिंदगी मुस्कुराने लगी, 
 ना दिन का पता है ना रात का पता. 
 आप की दोस्ती की खुशबू हमे महकाने लगी, 
 एक पल तो करीब आ जाओ धड़कन भी आवाज़ लगाने लगी.. "

----------


## pyasa love

तूफानों में चिरागों को जलाने की कोशिश की है,
 ख्वाबों को हकीकत बनाने की कोशिश की है,
 जो तोड़ते है बार बार दिल का आशियाना मेरा,
 उन्हें ही इस दिल में बसाने की कोशिश की है...

----------


## pyasa love

जहर भी मीठा लगे तो ताज्जुब मत कीजिए,
 यह क़ातिलों का शहर है प्यार से कत्ल होना सीखिए...

----------


## pyasa love

मेरे मरने की खबर देना उसे मगर इस अंदाज़ में,
 तेरा बरसों से जो अरमान था आज पूरा हो गया...

----------


## pyasa love

जो कभी हंस के मिलते थे वो अब इल्ज़ाम देते हैं,
 वक़्त की बात है, लोग बदले गिन-गिन के लेते हैं...

----------


## pyasa love

Sada Salamat Rahe Woh Duniya JIS Me Tum
 Bastey Ho
 Tumhari Khaatir Hum Saari Duniya Ko Dua Dety
 Hain..

----------


## pyasa love

एक ही शख्स था मेरे मतलब का,
 और वही शख्स मतलबी निकला...

----------


## pyasa love

"रिश्ता हमारा इस जहां में सबसे प्यारा हो
 जैसे जिंदगी को सांसों का सहारा हो
 याद करना हमें उस पल में
 जब तुम अकेले हो और कोई ना तुम्हारा हो"

----------


## pyasa love

Banawati Gussa Hai Chehre Par..
 Chhalakta Aankhon Mein Pyar Bhi Hai..
 Naaz-O-Ada Aapki Kya Kehne Jaan..
 Hothon Pe Haan Dil Mein Iqraar Bhi Hai!...

----------


## pyasa love

Khudkushi Ke Liye Thoda Sa Zahar Hi Kafi Hai
 Magar...
 Zinda Rahne Ke Liye Kafi Zahar Peena Padta
 Hai...

----------


## pyasa love

Dhadkan bina dil ka matlab hi kya ,
 Roshani bina diye ka matlab hi kya ,
 Kyun kehte hai log ki mohabbat na kar dard milta
 hai ,
 Wo kya jaane ki dard bina mohabbat ka matlab hi
 kya…

----------


## pyasa love

"लोग पूछते हैं की तुम क्यूँ अपनी
 मोहब्बत,  का इज़हार नहीं करते, 
 हमने कहा जो लब्जों में बयां, 
 हो जाये सिर्फ उतना हम किसी से प्यार नहीं करते."

----------


## pyasa love

"किताबों के पन्नो को पलट के सोचता हूँ,
  यूँ पलट जाए मेरी ज़िंदगी तो क्या बात है.
 ख्वाबों मे रोज मिलता है जो, 
 हक़ीकत में आए तो क्या बात है."

----------


## pyasa love

"इश्क़ ऐसा करो कि धड़कन मे बस जाए,
 सांस भी लो तो खुश्बू उसी की आए, 
 प्यार का नशा आँखो पे ऐसा छाए, 
 बात कोई भी हो,पर नाम उसी का आए."

----------


## pyasa love

Zindagi Ke Tufano Ka Sahil Hai Teri Dosti
 Dil Ke Armaano Ki Manzil Hai Teri Dosti
 Zindagi Bhi Ban Jayegi Apni To Jannat
 Agar Maut Aane Tak Sath De Teri Dosti…♥

----------


## pyasa love

मोहब्बत ना थी तो रास्ता प्यार का बताया क्यों !
 मुझको हसींन ख्वाब देखना तुमने सिखाया क्यों

----------


## pyasa love

हर दम याद करती तुझे. तुझसे ही फरियाद करू
 अपनी बातों से अरमाँ इस दिल का जगाया क्यों

----------


## pyasa love

बचा नहीं होंसला तुम्हें पा कर फिर खोने का
 चले ही जाना था तो इस दिल में घर बनाया क्यों

----------


## pyasa love

अपनी हर मुलाकात की खुशबू अब भी ताज़ा है !
 नशेमन प्यार का तुमने इस क़दर महकाया क्यों

----------


## pyasa love

खुद ही रूठे हो मुझसे खुद ही मान भी जाते तुम
 यूँ रूठ कर जाना था अगर तो मुझे मनाया क्यों

----------


## pyasa love

आँखों की ज़ुबां से कभी इज़हार किया था तुमने
 ये मोहब्बत का सबक तुमने मुझे पढाया क्यों

----------


## pyasa love

जिंदगी मे आ ना सके तुम जब थी ज़रूरत मुझे
 कब्र मैं है आज “ताज” फूल भी भिजवाया क्यों

----------


## pyasa love

नींद आए या ना आए ,चिराग बुझा दिया करो ......
 यूँ रात भर किसी का जलना ,हमसे देखा नहीं जाता .......!!

----------


## pyasa love

ये दिल तुम बिन कही लगता नहीं, हम क्या करे
 तसव्वूर में कोई बसता नही, हम क्या करे
 तुम ही कह दो अब ऐ जान-ए-वफ़ा हम क्या करे..........

----------


## pyasa love

kahte  hai jab koi kisi ko bahut yaad karta hai to aasma se ek tara tut ke  girta hai..
.ek din sara aasma khali ho jayega aur iljam hum pe  aayega.....

----------


## pyasa love

Muhabbat Zakham Deti Hai, Marham Bhi Lagati
 Hai..
 Jo Bujhti Nahi Hai Aag Aisi Wo Lagati Hai..
 Muhabbat Kya Hai Bhala Har Koi Kab Jaan Saka
 Hai..
 Muhabbat Ka Jo Qaidi Ho Samjh Usko Hi Aati
 Hai..!!

----------


## pyasa love

Tumhara Naam Lene Se Mujhe Sab Jaan Jate Hai

 Mein Woh Khoyi Howi Cheez Hoon, Jiska Pata Tum Ho....

----------


## pyasa love

एक ये ख्वाहिश है की कोई ज़ख्म ना देखे इस दिल के,
 और एक ये भी हसरत है की काश कोई इसे देखने वाला होता...

----------


## pyasa love

बड़ी मुश्किल से बना हूँ टूट जाने के बाद,
 मैं आज भी रो देता हूँ मुस्कुराने के बाद
 तुझसे मोहब्बत थी मुझे बेइन्तहा लेकिन,
 अक्सर ये महसूस हुआ तेरे जाने के बाद
 अब तक ढून्ढ रहा हूँ मैं अपने अन्दर के उस शख्स को,
 जो नज़र से खो गया है नज़र आने के बाद ..

----------


## pyasa love

चलेगी जब तेरी यादों की पुरवाई तो क्या होगा
 पुरानी चोट कोई फिर उभर आई तो क्या होगा

 मुहब्बत ख़ुद ही बन बैठी तमाशाई तो क्या होगा
 न हम होंगे, न तुम होगे, न तनहाई तो क्या होगा

----------


## pyasa love

मुहब्बत की झुलसती धूप और काँटों भरे रस्ते
 तुम्हारी याद नंगे पाँव गर आई तो क्या होगा

 ऐ मेरे दिल तू उनके पास जाता है तो जा, लेकिन
 तबीअत उनसे मिलकर और घबराई तो क्या होगा

----------


## pyasa love

लबों पर हमने नक़ली मुस्कराहट ओढ़ तो ली है
 किसी ने पढ़ ली चेह्रे से जो सच्चाई तो क्या होगा

----------


## pyasa love

सुना तो दूँ मुहब्बत की कहानी मैं तुम्हें लेकिन
 तुम्हारी आँख भी ऐ दोस्त भर आई तो क्या होगा

----------


## pyasa love

ख़ुदा के वास्ते अब तो परखना छोड़ दे मुझको
 अगर कर दी किसी ने तेरी भरपाई तो क्या होगा...

----------


## pyasa love

"Chaho tum jise chahat se jyada .....
 Sapne dekho jiske nind se jyada.....
 Mango tum jise mannat se jyada .....
 Khuda kare vo tumhe pyar kare apni sanso se
 jyada.......

----------


## pyasa love

Mein toh tere ehsaas se hee mehak gaya...
 agar ishq hota toh mere khuda naa jane kaya
 hota.

----------


## pyasa love

बहुत मुहब्बत करता था वो मेरी मुस्कुराहट से..!
 इसलिए जाते-जाते उसे भी साथ ले गया......!!

----------


## pyasa love

आपका इस तरह से बिगड़ना अच्छा लगा
 यह नफरतों का दौर सच्चा लगा,

----------


## pyasa love

अपनी तो आदत है अँधेरे में जीने की
 आपका यूँ चिरागों का बुझाना अच्छा लगा,

----------


## pyasa love

हम तो रहते है ज़माने में बेगानों की तरह
 आपका यूँ पराया कहना अच्छा लगा,

----------


## pyasa love

परायी खुशियों से ही हमने जीना सीखा है
 आपका मेहमान बनकर आना अच्छा लगा...

----------


## pyasa love

किसी को तकलीफ देना मेरी आदत नही
 बिन बुलाया मेहमान बनना मेरी आदत नही

 मैं अपने गम में रहता हूँ नबाबों की तरह
 परायी ख़ुशी के पास जाना मेरी आदत नही

----------


## pyasa love

सबको हँसता ही देखना चाहता हूँ मै
 किसी को धोखे से भी रुलाना मेरी आदत नही

 बांटना चाहता हूँ तो बस प्यार और मोहब्बत
 यूँ नफरत फैलाना मेरी आदत नही

----------


## pyasa love

ज़िदगी मिट जाये किसी की खातिर गम नही
 कोई बद्दुआ दे मरने की यूँ जीना मेरी आदत नही

 सबसे दोस्त की हैसियत से बोल लेता हूँ
 किसी का दिल दुखा दूँ मेरी आदत नही

----------


## pyasa love

दोस्ती होती है दिलों के चाहने पर
 जबरदस्ती दोस्ती करना मेरी आदत नही..

----------


## pyasa love

Mat Dalo Kaphan Mere Chehare per Mughhe Aadat Ha Muskurane kee,
Mat Jalana Meri Lahsh Ko Mughhe Umeed Ha Ab Bhi Unke Aane Kee

----------


## pyasa love

गमों के बाज़ार में हम
 खुशियाँ खरीदने गये,

 आसुओं की बस्ती में
 मुस्कान देखने गये,

 पत्थरों की नगरी में
 शीशे को बेंचने गये,

 बेवफाओं की दुनिया में
 वफ़ा सिखाने गये ,

 दर्द फ़ैलाने वालों के घर
 हम दिलासा देने गये

 और नमक मिर्च रखने वालों के पास
  ज़ख्मों पर मरहम लगवाने गये....

----------


## pyasa love

कौन कहता है चाहत दिल से होती है,
 मेरे शहर में तो सूरत देखकर होती है.

----------


## pyasa love

गुज़रते वक़्त की हर छाप से मैं डरता हूँ,
 ना जाने कौन सा लम्हा उदास कर जाए...

----------


## pyasa love

वफा करके कुछ नहीं मिलेगा लोग भूल जाते हैं,
 करनी हो तो बेवफाई करो सदा याद रहोगे...

----------


## pyasa love

हमारे बाद नहीं आयेगा तुम्हें चाहत का ऐसा मज़ा,
 तुम लोगों से कहते फिरोगे मुझे चाहो उसकी तरह...

----------


## pyasa love

कोई ग़ज़ल सुना कर क्या करना,,
 यूँ बात बढ़ा कर क्या करना,,
 तुम मेरे थे, तुम मेरे हो,,
 दुनिया को बता कर क्या करना,,
 तुम साथ निभाओ चाहत से,,
 कोई रस्म निभा कर क्या करना,,
 तुम खफ़ा भी अच्छे लगते हो,,
 फिर तुमको मना कर क्या करना,,
 तेरे दर पे आके बैठे हैं,,
 अब घर भी जाकर क्या करना,,
 दिन याद से अच्छा गुजरेगा,,
 फिर तुम को बुला कर क्या करना।।

----------


## pyasa love

कहने वालों का कुछ नहीं जाता ...सहने वाले कमाल करते हैं
 कौन ढूंढे जवाब ज़ख्मों के...लोग तो बस सवाल करते हैं !!!!!!

----------


## pyasa love

अगर तुम पूछती हो तो
 की तुम मुझे कितनी अच्छी लगती हो
 तो सोचा एक गीत लिखू और सुनाऊ
 अगर तुम पूछती हो तो ....
 अगर तुम जिद करो तो
 चाँद तारे तोड़ लाउ मै
 उन चाँद तारो से तेरी माँग सजाऊ मै
 इन प्यारी उलझी जुल्फों को मै
 अपनी उंगली से सुलझाऊ
 जब तुम मेरी बाहों में लेटो
 जुल्फों में चुपके से फूल लगाऊ
 ये जो दिल धडकता है सिर्फ तुम्हारे लिए
 उस दिल की सारी बात बताऊ
 खोल दू दिल के सारे राज ,तुमसे कुछ ना छुपाऊ
 आके तेरे खाव्बों में, अपनी सांसो से तुम्हे जगाऊ
 याद करू मै हर पल तुझको ,ये तुमको बतलाऊ
 हर पल रहती हो इन नजरो में
 आँखों में तुम्हे तुम्हारी तस्वीर दिखाऊ
 कंधे में तुम्हारे सर रखके
 अपनी सारी तकलीफ भूल जाऊ
 जिस दिल को तुम पत्थर कहती हो
 आओ कितना प्यार है तुम्हे दिखाऊ....

----------


## pyasa love

अगर तुम पूछती हो तो
 की तुम मुझे कितनी अच्छी लगती हो
 तो सोचा एक गीत लिखू और सुनाऊ
 अगर तुम पूछती हो तो ....
 अगर तुम जिद करो तो
 चाँद तारे तोड़ लाउ मै
 उन चाँद तारो से तेरी माँग सजाऊ मै
 इन प्यारी उलझी जुल्फों को मै
 अपनी उंगली से सुलझाऊ
 जब तुम मेरी बाहों में लेटो
 जुल्फों में चुपके से फूल लगाऊ
 ये जो दिल धडकता है सिर्फ तुम्हारे लिए
 उस दिल की सारी बात बताऊ
 खोल दू दिल के सारे राज ,तुमसे कुछ ना छुपाऊ
 आके तेरे खाव्बों में, अपनी सांसो से तुम्हे जगाऊ
 याद करू मै हर पल तुझको ,ये तुमको बतलाऊ
 हर पल रहती हो इन नजरो में
 आँखों में तुम्हे तुम्हारी तस्वीर दिखाऊ
 कंधे में तुम्हारे सर रखके
 अपनी सारी तकलीफ भूल जाऊ
 जिस दिल को तुम पत्थर कहती हो
 आओ कितना प्यार है तुम्हे दिखाऊ....

----------


## pyasa love

Taqdir Likhne wale Tune bhi had kar di..!!
 Taqdir Main Kisi aur Ka Naam Likha..
 Or
 Dil Main kisi aur ki chahat Bhar di..!!

----------


## pyasa love

उससे मिलना भी अब जुदाई है
 किस बेमुरब्बत ने चाहत बनाई है,

----------


## pyasa love

यह शीशे सी मोहब्बत की बस्ती खुदा
 पत्थरों की नगरी में क्यूँ बसाई है,

 फूलों की खुशबु की चाह में हमे
 काँटों की चुभन ही हाथ आई है,

----------


## pyasa love

वफ़ा, चाहत, मोहब्बत, आरजू, हसरत
 ना जाने किसके लिए आँखे भर आयीं हैं,

 कभी तुफानो में दरख़्त सा खड़े रहे
 कभी हवाओं ने हमारी रेत बनाई है,

----------


## pyasa love

घोंसले बनाये शज़र पे फिर भी नही आये
 यह परिंदे भी बहुत हरजाई है ,

 तमन्ना थी प्यार के समन्दर में जीने की
 बस कुछ ओस की बुँदे हिस्से में आई है ,

----------


## pyasa love

Nahi Sajde Kiye Humne Kabhi Gairon Ki Chhokhat
 Par .....
 Hume Jiski Zaroorat Ho Khuda Se Maang Lete
 Hain .....♥♥

----------


## pyasa love

हर किसी के हाथ बिक जाने को तैयार नहीं,
 ये मेरा दिल है तेरे शहर का अखबार नहीं...

----------


## pyasa love

कुछ हार गयी तकदीर कुछ टूट गए सपने,
 कुछ गैरों ने बर्बाद किया कुछ छोड़ गए अपने...

----------


## pyasa love

मुझको ढून्ढ लेता है हर रोज़ नए बहाने से,
 दर्द हो गया है वाकिफ मेरे हर ठिकाने से...

----------


## pyasa love

टुकड़े पड़े थे राह में किसी हसीना की तस्वीर के,
 लगता है कोई दीवाना आज समझदार हो गया...

----------


## pyasa love

आजा... मेरी लाश तेरी गली से गुजर रही है,
 देखो मरने के बाद भी हमने रास्ता नहीं बदला...

----------


## pyasa love

"जिनकी आंखें आंसू से नम नहीं, क्या समझते हो उसे कोई गम नहीं, 
तुम तड़प कर रो दिये तो क्या हुआ, गम छुपा के हंसने वाले भी कम नहीं"

----------


## pyasa love

"जब उसकी धुन में रहा करते थे,
 हम भी चुप चुप जिया करते थे
 लोग आते थे गजल सुंनाने,
 हम उसकी बात किया करते थे
 घर की दीवार सजाने के खातिर,
 हम उसका नाम लिखा करते थे,
 कल उसको देख कर याद आया हमे,
 हम भी कभी मोहोब्बत किया करते थे,
 लोग मुझे देख कर उसका नाम लिया करते थे"

----------


## pyasa love

Roop sse akssar pyaar naahi hotaa,
 Mancchahaa sapnaa saakkar naahi hotaa,
 Haar kissi paar mat mar mitnaa meree dosst,
 Haar kissi kee dil meein sachaa pyaar naahi
 hotaa....

----------


## pyasa love

चाहत वो नही जो जान देती है,
 चाहत वो नही जो मुस्कान देती है.
 ए दोस्त चाहत तो वो है,
 जो पानी में गिरा आँसू पहचान लेती है...

----------


## pyasa love

Aapse Dur Bhala Hum Kaise reh paate,
 Dil Se aapko Kaise Bhula paate,
 Kaash ki aap sanso ke alava aaine mai bhi base
 hote.
 Khud ko bhi dekhte toh aap NAZAR aate.

----------


## pyasa love

बेशक दोस्त तुम हमारे ना होते
 पर मेरे रिश्तों में कही शामिल होते,

 यूँ तो तुम अमानत हो किसी और की ही
 पर तुम मेरी सांसे बनके ना आये होते,

----------


## pyasa love

तुम चाहोगी जिसे बहुत तकदीर वाला होगा
 काश इतनी बदनसीबी लेकर हम ना आये होते,

 वैसे तो यह तुम्हारी मोहब्बत किसी और की ही है
 चंद लम्हे ही तेरे प्यार के हमारे हिस्से में आये होते,

----------


## pyasa love

पूरी जिंदगी का सफ़र किसी और के साथ लिखा है
 कुछ कदम ही तुमने मेरे साथ बढ़ाये होते,

 तेरी आँखों में खुद के लिए जरा सा प्यार न देखा
 वर्ना यूँ हम मुद्दतों से ना मुरझाये होते,

----------


## pyasa love

बस दो बूंदों में जिन्दगी भर की प्यास बुझ जाती
 गर दो आसूं ही तुमने मेरे होंठो पे गिराए होते,

 मेरी बेबसी ने हर कसम तोड़ दी मेरी
 काश कुछ वादे तुमने ही निभाए होते,

 गर मालुम होता टूट जायेगा हर ख्वाब मेरा
 कभी कोई सपने ना इन पलकों पे सजाए होते,

 तेरी जुल्फों में सोने के हंसी अरमान संजू
 तेरी आँखों की शम्मा में ना यूँ हमने जलाये होते..

----------


## pyasa love

सिर्फ पानी को देखकर प्यास को बुझाया नहीं जाता,
 केवल चाहने से किसी को पाया नहीं जाता,
 कोई भूल गया मुझे तो बहुत अच्छी बात है,
 पर मुझसे अपनी सांसो को यूँ दूर किया नही जाता,
 हम तेरे अपनों में शामिल नही कोई बात नही,
 पर हमे तो गैरों को भी यूँ भुलाया नही जाता,
 कभी पास रहके भी प्यार नही पनपता,
 कभी दूर रहके भी मोहब्बत को कम किया नही जाता,
 जब तक देख सकता हु अपनी जिन्दगी को करीब से,
 जाने अनजाने मै उसे देखता ही रहूँगा,
 एक पल को भी तेरा चेहरा आँखों से हटाया नही जाता,
 जिन्दगी काटनी है तो काट ले कैसे भी संजू,
 पर यूँ गैर बनके एक पल को भी जिया नही...

----------


## pyasa love

मै अपनी कश्ती हर मझधार में पार लगा देता
 ये हवाओं बस तुम्हारा जरा सा सहारा मिला होता

 अपनी चाहतों के चराग यूँ ना बुझने देता कभी
 ये आँधियों तुम्हे जरा सा तरस जो आया होता,

----------


## pyasa love

मै भी जी लेता हंसकर कभी-कभी
 जो तेरा दर्द ही मेरे हिस्से में आया होता,

 यूँ तकलीफ भी ना होती उम्र भर को मुझे
 जो तू यूँ बेइंतहा मेरे दिल को ना भाया होता,

----------


## pyasa love

तेरी कसम तू तो बेकसूर है अब भी प्यारे दोस्त
 तुझे पाने का एक भी सलीका मुझमे बनाया होता,

 वो पल भी जिंदगी से बढ़कर होता मेरे लिएअगर
 एक ही करवाचौथ का ब्रत मेरे लिए रक्खा होता,

 यूँ तो सारी दुनिया साथ रहती है संजू के
 काश तू भी कुछ पल मेरे साथ जिया होता...

----------


## pyasa love

कभी सुनसान रातो में अपनी यादो का दरवाज़ा खुला भूल जाता हु

 उस समय आँखे मेरी झरनों का रूप ले लेती है
 और ये दिल यादो की कांटो से लहूलुहान हो जाता है

 फिर न जाने कौन चुपके से आता है
 और मेरे दिल के चोटों पे मरहम लगा जाता है

 अक्सर मेरे दोस्त मुझसे पूछा करते है तू इतना उदास क्यों रहता है

 कैसे बताऊ उन्हें की कोई मुझे रात में
 किसी से कुछ ना कहने की कसम दे जाता है

 फिर मै सब कुछ भुला के यादो को मिटा के
 जीवन के पथ पे आगे बढ जाना चाहता हु

----------


## pyasa love

पर फिर मुझे वो अपने यादो की सहारे छोड के
 मुझे तनहा बेबस अकेला छोड़ जाता है

 फिर हमने सोचा अब न खोलेंगे ये दिल का दरवाज़ा
 फिर भी वो बदमासी से मेरे दिल पे दस्तक दे जाता है

 सोचते है छोड़ देंगे उसका शहर, उसकी गलिया
 पर न जाने कौन मेरा पता उसे फिर से दे जाता है

 मै जब भी चाहू उससे छुपना वो मेरे सामने आ जाता है
 जब कभी तनहा अकेले रातो में बैठा रहता हु

 वो मेरे आस पास जुगनू बन के चमक जाता है
 मेरी यादो की दुनिया को फिर से रोशन कर जाता है..

----------


## pyasa love

दिल में नफरत और दिखावे का मुस्कुराना, मुझे नहीं आता
 जिन से हो दुश्मनी उनसे भी हाथ मिलाना, मुझे नहीं आता .

----------


## pyasa love

खुशी के ना सही गम के ही काबिल कर ले
 तु हमे अपने आंसुओ मे ही शामिल कर ले

----------


## pyasa love

क्यो घुट रहा है उसके लिये, जो नही तेरा
 जो मिल रहा है उसको तो हांसिल कर ले

----------


## pyasa love

सौंप दे खुद को उसे फिर जिसे पा ना सके
 उसको ही रास्ता उसको ही मंजिल कर ले

----------


## pyasa love

हम तो उसको ही समझते है दर्द-ए-दिल
 वो जो बेवफाइया भी दे तो आंचल भर ले

----------


## pyasa love

जा के दम तोडे तो भी तो उसकी बान्हो मे
 उसे उम्मीद की लहरो का साहिल कर ले

----------


## pyasa love

फिर तो माने कि ‘ताज’ सुरूर है चाहत मे
 खुद को कोइ खुद का ही कातिल कर ले...

----------


## pyasa love

मै छोड़ के सारे अपनों को
 तोड़ के सारे सपनो को
 दिल अपना ले की आई थी
 बस साथ तुम्हारा पाने को

----------


## pyasa love

सबने रोक सबने टोका
 ना कुछ सोचा ना कुछ समझा
 सब पीछे भूल की आई थी
 बस एक साथ तुम्हारा पाने को

----------


## pyasa love

अब तुम छोड़ ना देना साथ मेरा
 बस हाथो में हो हाथ तेरा
 जी लुंगी हर हाल में मै
 एक साथ तुम्हारा पाने को

----------


## pyasa love

Mene Bhi Kisi Se Pyaar Kiya Tha,
 Thoda Nhi Beshumar Kiya Tha,
 Humari To Zindagi Hi Badal Gayi Jub Usne Kaha,
 Are Yar… Mene To Majak Kiya Tha..

----------


## pyasa love

"कुछ लम्हे खास हो जाते हैं, 
 जब अपने साथ निभाते हैं, 
 वो क्या कर जाते है उन्हें पता नहीं होता, 
 वो यादो में कब बस जाते है ये हमें पतानहीं होता|"

----------


## pyasa love

"इश्क़ ऐसा करो कि धड़कन मे बस जाए,
 सांस भी लो तो खुश्बू उसी की आए, 
 प्यार का नशा आँखो पे ऐसा छाए, 
 बात कोई भी हो,पर नाम उसी का आए."

----------


## pyasa love

जिन्दगी तु बता ! ........... हो गई क्या खता
 हम से नाराज क्यो .....इस तरहा ..इस तरहा

----------


## pyasa love

आज सांसो मे खामोशिया.................है मेरे
 आज धडकन मे बेताबिया ................है मेरे

 उम्मीदो से यु उठता धुआ ................है मेरे
 ख्वाब जलते से हर पल यहा..............है मेरे
 सांस लेना भी जेसे .................हुआ है सजा

 जिन्दगी तु बता ! ........... हो गई क्या खता
 हम से नाराज क्यो......इस तरहा ..इस तरहा_____

----------


## pyasa love

Bewafa he duniya kisi ka aitbaar na karo,
 har pal dete he dhoka kisi se pyar na karo!
 mit jao beshaq tanha ji kar,
 par kisi ke sath ka intzaar na karo.

----------


## pyasa love

कल तक जो मानते थे हमे जिंदगी अपनी
 आजकल वो दुआओं में मेरी मौत माँगते है..
 बस एक यही फ़र्क़ है हम मे और उनमे 
 हम तो बद्दुआओं मे भी उनकी जिंदगी मांगते है___आए

----------


## pyasa love

बारिश की हर उस बूँद की कसम......... जिसमे भीगे थे तेरे
 बिन
 आँसू की हर उस बूँद की कसम......... बहाया है जिनको तेरे
 बिन
 समंदर की हर उन लहरो की कसम..सहलाया था जिन्हे तेरे
 बिन
 दिल मे उठी दर्द की हर हूक की कसम महसूस की जिसे तेरे
 बिन
 होठों की हर उस हँसी की कसम जो आई बिन बातो के तेरे
 बिन
 मेरे देखे हुए हर सपने की कसम देखे जो तन्हा रातों मे तेरे
 बिन
 कितना संगदिल है दर्द.......फीकी है हर खुशी  तेरे बिन

----------


## pyasa love

कुछ ऐसा लगता है अब की शहर से तो मेरा गाँव अच्छा था
 भुला सकते भी है कैसे हम अपनी बचपन की यादो को

----------


## pyasa love

बर्फ का गोला, चूरन की पुडिया घर में मकड़ी के जाला ही अच्छा था
 जब सड़क पे गिराता कोई बालू अपना घर बनाने को
 हम चोरी से उनसे छोटे-२ घरौदे बनाते वो ही अच्छा था

 भर के हम जब गुब्बारों में नालियों का गन्दा पानी
 एक दुसरे पे उछाला करते थे वो ही अच्छा था

----------


## pyasa love

अब के हमारे हीरो, नेताओ, घूसखोरो, घुसपैठियों से तो
 हमारा नागराज, सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव, तेनालीराम अच्छा था

 रिश्वतो, मैच फिक्सिंग के बिना अब मजा कहा खेल में
 अपनी तो कांच की गोलिया वो गुल्ली -
 डंडा ही अच्छा था

 अब दिन -रात पैसे कमा के बैंक कितना भी भर लो
 पर वो मुट्ठी में एक रुपये में लगता था संसार अपना था

----------


## pyasa love

ऐ खुदा मेरी न सुनी कोई बात नही
 कम से कम उसकी दुआ ही पूरी कर दे,
 क्या पता वो भी अपनी दुआओं में
 मुझको ही मांगता हो....

----------


## pyasa love

प्यार से हाथ माँगा, पिया ने मुसकाय के
 नज़र बोली जुबां से पहले ये शरमाए के,

 क्यों लेते इम्तेहां हो पहले यूं तरसाय के,
 और फिर सताते हो यूं दिल धडकाय के,

 तुम मेरे हो ये तुम साबित करो मुझ पर अभी,
 तुम्हारी हूँ मैं, ये कहती हूँ क़सम खाय के_____

----------


## pyasa love

mohbbat wo haseen gunha h...jise
 har insan khushi khushi krta hai,

 par

 mohbbat me intezar wo saza hai,
 jo sirf wo hi krta hai jo sach me mohbbat karta hai...

----------


## pyasa love

किसी की नहीं सुनी इश्क कर के रहे
 ना इधर के रहे अब ना उधर के रहे,

----------


## pyasa love

सजी थी राहें हमारी काँटों से मगर
 हमें मंजिल दिख रही थी गुजर के रहे,

----------


## pyasa love

ये नहीं सोचा गन्दगी लिपट जाएगी
 कमल के लिए कीचड़ में उतर के रहे.

----------


## pyasa love

इजहारे – वफ़ा क्या किया उनसे “मन”
 ना दिल के रहे अब ना नज़र के रह

----------


## pyasa love

चाहता हूँ मैं भी अब कुछ मुस्कुराना ,
 तुम्हीं आओ के तुम ही जानो ये जादू चलाना ।

 तुम्हारे रूप में सिद्धी , हैं तंतर सब अदाओं में ,
 बख़ूबी जानो तुम मृत भावनाओं को जिलाना ।

 तुम्हारे पास सब टोने , तुम्हारे पास सब मंतर ,
 तुम्हीं बदलो मेरी मायूसियाँ, रोना रुलाना ।

 लबों को करके तिरछा वो तुम्हारा मुंह बनाना ,
 मुझे है याद पल भर में मेरा गुस्सा भुलाना ।

 मुझे है याद वो तेरा झटकना गीले बालों को ,
 भिगोने को मुझे पूरा वो केशों को झुलाना ।

 ये जो कुछ पक्तियां लिख बैठा, हो जज्बाती ,
 न देखो इनपे तुम हंसना , न तुम गुस्सा दिलाना ।

 न मैं ‘ग़ालिब’ , न मैं ‘साहिर’ , न ही ‘दुष्यंत’ हूँ मैं ,
 बड़ी मुश्किल से सीखा है ये तुक से तुक मिलाना,

----------


## pyasa love

* क्रीम लगाओ लड़की पटाओ
 * पाउडर लगाओ लड़की पटाओ
 * डीयोडरंट लगाओ लड़की पटाओ
 * दिमाग की बत्ती जलाओ लड़की पटाओ
 * मंजन करो और ताज़ा साँसों से लड़की पटाओ
 * एंटी डेनड्रफ शैम्पू लगाओ लड़की पटाओ
 * कोई भी चिप्स खाओ लड़की पटाओ
 * फोन में फ्री स्कीम का रीचार्ज कराओ और लड़की पटाओ

 * हद तो तब हो गयी जब पुरुषों के अंतर्वस्त्रोंसे भी लड़की पट
 रही है
 इनके विज्ञापनों में खास बात ये है की आपको कुछ करना नही है
 सिर्फ इन
 चीजों को इस्तेमाल करो लड़की खुद आपके पास चल कर आएगी।

 आखिर क्या हो गया है हमारे मीडिया और समाज में ?
 क्या ज़िंदगी का एक ही मकसद है,, लड़की पटाओ ? लगता है भारत
 में सभी उत्पादों के विज्ञापनों का एक ही उद्देश्य है
 'लड़की पटवाना...

----------


## pyasa love

हम जीत नही पाए वो ऐसी शर्त लगाने लगे,
 अपनी प्यारी सी आँखों को मेरी आँखों से मिलाने लगे,
 हम जीत ही जाते पर हमने अपनी पलकें झुका ली, जब
 उनकी आँखों से आंसू आने लगे...

----------


## pyasa love

तेरी आवाज आज भी मेरे कानों में रक्स करती है,
 वो तेरा हर बार का कहना की "तुम सिर्फ मेरे हो"...

----------


## pyasa love

हम भी मौजूद थे तकदीर के दरवाजे पर,
 लोग दौलत पे गिरे, हमने तुझे मांग लिया...

----------


## pyasa love

वो मौजूद है आज भी, इस दिल के कोने में कही,
 एक बार इस दिल के करीब, आकर तो देखो,
 बहुत मासूम सी सिसकिया ले रहा, ये नादान,
 एक बार इस दिल को, दिल से लगा के तो देखो...!!!♥

----------


## pyasa love

मत देख ऐ हसीना मुझको यु हँसते हँसते
 मेरे दोस्त बड़े नालायक है कह देंगे
 भाभी नमस्ते .:):)

----------


## pyasa love

सोचता हूँ कभी तेरे दिल में उतर के देख लूं,
 कौन है तेरे दिल में जो मुझे बसने नहीं देता...

----------


## pyasa love

दिल ने कहा याद करते रहना,
 मन ही मन बात करते रहना,
 वो हमारे दिल की फरियाद सुने ना सुने,
 अपना तो फ़र्ज़ है उन्हे याद करते रहना...

----------


## pyasa love

मेरे हाथ में हाथ उनका यूँ आया,
 जिंदगी मेरे हाथ लग गयी हो जैसे...

----------


## pyasa love

लौट आती है हर बार इबादत मेरी ख़ाली,
 ना जाने किस मंजिल पर खुदा रहता है.

----------


## pyasa love

अगर कुछ सीखना है तो आँखो को पढना सीख लो,
 वरना लफ़्ज़ों के मतलब तो हजारों निकलते हैं...

----------


## pyasa love

माना कि हमे प्यार का इजहार नहीं आता,
 जज्बात न समझ सको तुम इतने नादान भी नहीं.

----------


## pyasa love

Bat banti hai dil se,
 Dil banta hai dosti se
 dosti banti hai pyar se,
 Pyar banta hai parivar se
 Pariwar banta hai ghar se
 Aur ghar banta hai APNO se...

----------


## pyasa love

ज़ख़्म जब मेरे सिने के भर जाएँगे,
 आँसू भी मोती बनकर बिखर जाएँगे,
 ये मत पूछना किस किस ने धोखा दिया,
 वरना कुछ अपनो के चेहरे उतर जाएँगे…

----------


## pyasa love

फुरसत में करेंगें तुझसे हिसाब ये जिंदगी,
 अभी उलझे हैं हम खुद को ही सुलझाने में...

----------


## pyasa love

मैंने दरिया से सीखी है पानी की परदादारी,
 ऊपर-ऊपर हँसते रहना गहराई में रो लेना...

----------


## pyasa love

दुआ करते हैं हम सर झुकाए
 आप अपनी मंज़िल को पाए.
 अगर आपकी राहों मे कभी अंधेरा आए,
 तो रोशनी के लिए खुदा हमको जलाए

----------


## pyasa love

सच सुनने से न जाने क्यों कतराते हैं लोग
 सुन कर झूठी तारीफ, खूब मुस्कुराते है लोग.

----------


## pyasa love

किसी से इश्क कर लो यारो,
 शहर का सबसे सस्ता ज़हर है ये.

----------


## pyasa love

कि महोब्बत एक एहसासों की पावन सी कहानी है,
 कभी कबीरा दिवाना था, कभी मीरा दिवानी है,
 यहाँ सब लोग कहते हैं मेरी आँखों में आँसु हैं,
 जो तु समझे तो मोती है, जो ना समझे तो पानी हैं |

----------


## pyasa love

कसूर ना उनका है ना मेरा,
 हम दोनो रिश्तों की रसमें निभाते रहे,
 वो दोस्ती का ऐहसास जताते रहे,
 हम महोब्बत को दिल में छुपाते रहे..

----------


## pyasa love

कल शाम शहर में महफ़िल लगी थी बद्दुआओ की,
 मेरी बारी आई तो मैंने भी कह दिया-
 उसे भी इश्क हो... उसे भी इश्क हो...

----------


## pyasa love

थम गया सिलसिला मुहब्बत की शिकायतों का,
 जो लोग शिकायत करते थे वो आज खुद मुहब्बत करते हैं.

----------


## pyasa love

ये मेरी तलाश का जुर्म है या मेरी वफ़ा का कसूर,
 जो दिल के जितने क़रीब है वो नज़र से उतना ही दूर है.

----------


## pyasa love

बहुत करीब आ के उस ने ये कहा
 कोई खता तो कर कि में माफ करूँ.

----------


## pyasa love

अर्ज़ किया है:

 मत निकालो मेरा जनाज़ा उसकी गली से यारों,
 .
 .
 वर्ना उसकी माँ कहेगी कि
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 "कमीना मरते-मरते भी एक राउंड लगा गया"

----------


## pyasa love

हँस सको जितना खुलकर हँसा करो,
 न जाने क़यामत किस द्वार पर खड़ी हो !

----------


## pyasa love

हम भूल नहीं सकते कभी वो लम्हें सुहानें
 आहिस्ते से जब थामा था तुमने हाथ हमारा

----------


## pyasa love

निकल पड़ा हु आज फिर से उसॆ अपना बनाने। …
 नहीं पता है रासते का पर मंजिल वो ही है। …

----------


## pyasa love

वक़्त भी लेता है करवट ना-जाने कैसे-कैसे,,,???
 उम्र इतनी तो नहीं ,जितने के सबक़ लिए जिंदगी स

----------


## pyasa love

बहुत याद करता है कोई हमें,
 दिल से ये वहम क्यूँ नही जाता.

----------


## pyasa love

एक बेबफा के जख्मो पे मरहम लगाने हम गए
 मरहम की कसम मरहम न मिला मरहम की जगह मर हम गए !

----------


## pyasa love

कश्तियाँ ग़लतफ़हमियों की, झूठ के समुद्र में, कब तक बेख़ौफ़ चलेंगी ?
 डूब जाएँगी ख़ुद ब ख़ुद ही, जिस वक़्त भी वो सच के किनारों से मिलेंगी ।

----------


## pyasa love

मैंने ख़ुदा से एक छोटी सी दुआ मांगी,
 दुआ में उससे अपनी मौत मांगी
 ख़ुदा ने कहा बेशक मैं तुझे मौत दे दूं ,
 पर उसे क्या दूं जिसने तेरी लंबी उमर की दुआ मांगी

----------


## pyasa love

सब कुछ है मेरे पास पर दिल की दवा नहीं,
 दूर वो मुझसे हैं पर मैं खफा नहीं,
 मालूम है अब भी प्यार करते है मुझसे,
 वो थोडा सा जिद्दी है, मगर बेवफा नहीं...

----------


## pyasa love

तेरा मुझ पर कोई एहसान नही जिंदगी,,
 मैंने यहाँ हर सांस की कीमत चुकाई है।।

----------


## pyasa love

एक मुद्दत के बाद आए है हम तेरे शहर मे,
 तेरे बगैर ये शहर इतना उदास क्यू है...

----------


## pyasa love

कमाल का ताना देती हैं ये दुनिया भी,
 की अगर वो तेरा है तो तेरे पास क्यों नहीं.

----------


## pyasa love

हस्ती मिट जाती है आशियाँ बनाने मे,
 बहुत मुस्किल होती है अपनो को समझाने मे,
 एक पल मे किसी को भुला ना देना,
 ज़िंदगी लग जाती है किसी को अपना बनाने मे…

----------


## pyasa love

जब कोई ख्याल दिल से टकराता है ॥
 दिल ना चाह कर भी, खामोश रह जाता है ॥
 कोई सब कुछ कहकर, प्यार जताता है॥
 कोई कुछ ना कहकर भी, सब बोल जाता है ॥

----------


## pyasa love

पानी मेँ पत्थर मत झेको उस पानी कोभी कोई पीता है॥
 यु मत रहो जिँदगी मेँ उदास तुमे देख के भी कोई जिता है॥

----------


## pyasa love

यादों के सहारे दुनिया नही चलती,
 बिना किसी शायर के महफ़िल नही बनती,
 एक बार पुकारो तो आए दोस्तों,
 क्यों की दोस्तों के बिना ये धड़कने नही चलती..!

----------


## pyasa love

ये संगदिलोँ की दुनिया है जरा बच के रहना,
 यहाँ लोग पलकोँ पे बिठाते हैँ नजरोँ से गिराने के
 लिये...

----------


## pyasa love

अगर मोहब्बत उससे न मिले जिनसे आप प्यार करते हो,
 तो मोहब्बत उनको ज़रूर देना जो आपसे प्यार करते हैं.

----------


## pyasa love

और भी बनती लकीरेँ दर्द की शायद कई,
 शुक्र है तेरा खुदा, जो हाथ इतना छोटा सा दिया.

----------


## pyasa love

सबके दिल की कहानी बयान करती है,
 महोब्बत दिवानों को सिर्फ बदनाम करती है,
 इस बदनामी के बावजूद जो भी यहाँ महोब्बत करता है,
 उन्हीं दिवानो को मरने के बाद दुनियाँ सलाम करती है.. ...

----------


## pyasa love

Main apke pyar me kuch aisa kar jaunga,
 ban kar khusbu hawa me bikhar jaunga.
 bhulna chaho to sanso ko rok lena
 sans loge to main dil me utar jaunga…

----------


## pyasa love

मोहब्बत बुरी है... बुरी है मोहब्बत,
 कहे जा रहे है... किये जा रहे है...

----------


## loolugupta

dil ka fasana kya ham sunaye 
ye aankh hai ki kah hi deti hai

----------


## pyasa love

मुद्दत से जिन की आस थी वो मिले भी तो कुछ यूँ
 मिले,
 हम नज़र उठा कर तड़प उठे वो नज़र झुका कर गुज़र गए.

----------


## pyasa love

कब उसको इंतजार मेरा था,
 ये तो बस ऐतबार मेरा था,
 कुछ मेरी खुश-फैमी थी,
 की उस पर इख्तियार मेरा था,
 कभी उसकी हालत वैसे थी,
 जैसे दिल बेकरार मेरा था,
 गमों मे कैद कर गई मुझको,
 वही जो गमगुशार मेरा था,
 मैं कैसे भूल जाऊँ ऐसा शख्श,
 जो कभी एक बार मेरा था..

----------


## pyasa love

वो शख़्स एक छोटी सी बात पे यूं रूठ के चला गया,
 जैसे उसे सदियों से किसी बहाने की तलाश थी...

----------


## pyasa love

कहते हैं के मोहब्बत एक बार होती है,
 पर मैं जब-जब उसे देखता हूँ मुझे हर बार होती है.

----------


## pyasa love

ये किताबों के किस्से , ये फसानो की बातें,
 निगाहों की झिलमिल जुदाई की रातें|
 मुहब्बत की कसमें , निभाने के वादे ,
 ये धोखा वफ़ा का , ये झूठे इरादे |
 न लिखना इन्हें , ना महफूज़ करना ,
 ये जज्बे हैं बस, इनको महसूस करना..
 इनको महसूस करना....
 बस महसूस करना.....

----------


## pyasa love

Na jane kab firse ye manzar suhana
 milega,
 ye khilkhilati hasi aur dosto ka
 yaarana milega..,
 kaid karlo in khoobsurat lamho ko
 apni yaado me yaaro,
 inhi yaadose hame zindagime rote
 huye bhi hasne ka bahana milega....

----------


## pyasa love

Jeevan Ka Sabse Bada Apradh
 Kisi Ki Ankh Main Ansu Apki Wajah Se Hona !
 Aur
 Jeevan Ki Sabse Badi Uplabdhi
 Kisi Ki Ankh Main Ansu Aapke Liye Hona!

----------


## pyasa love

Dard Hota Hai Magar Shikwa Nahi Karte
 Kon Kehta Hai Ki Hum Wafa Nahi Karte
 Aakhir Kyu Nahi Badlti Taqdeer ‘Ashiqe’ Ki
 Kya Mujhko Chahne Wale Mere Liye Dua Nahi
 Karte…

  Sun rha hai na tu roo rhi hun main....

----------


## pyasa love

हर यादों में उनकी याद रहती हैं !
 मेरी आँखों को उनकी तलाश रहती हैं !!
 दुवा करो वो मुझको मिल जाए यारों !
 सुना हैं दोस्तों के दुवा में
 फरिश्तो की आवाज़ होती हैं

----------


## pyasa love

हमेशा हँसते रहिये
 एक दिन जिंदगी भी आपको परेशां करते करते
 थक जाएगी.

----------


## pyasa love

Hasna aur Hasana Koshish ha Meri,
 Har koi Khush rahe ye Chahat hai Meri,
 Bhale hi Koi Mujhe Yad kre ya na kre,
 Hr Apne ko Yad krna Aadat he Meri…

----------


## pyasa love

suprabhat mitro.......................

----------


## pyasa love

Ab Aur Manzil Pane Ki Hasrat Nahi,
 Kisi Ki Yaad Me Mar Jane Ki Fitrat Nahi…
 Aap Jese Dost Jabse Mile,
 Kisi Aur Ko Dost Banane Ki Jarurat Nahi…..

----------


## pyasa love

Mujshe mat puch ki kyun
 aankhein jhuka li maine..
 Teri tasveer thi inn aankhon mein
 woh tujhi se chupa li maine... ♥♥

----------


## pyasa love

Tamanao mei bhi tumhe yaad karenge…
 teri har baat par etbar karenge…
 tujhe aane ko to nahi kahenge…
 par fir bhi tera intezar karenge…

----------


## pyasa love

Suna hai asar hota hai baaton me,
 tum bhi bhul jaoge do char mulaqato me.
 humse ruth kar jaoge kahan,
 tumhari dosti ki lakir hai in hathon me...

----------


## pyasa love

Tere Pyar Me Do Pal Ki Zindagi , Bohot Hai ..
 Ek Pal Ki Hansi Aur Ek Pal Ki Kushi , Bohot Hai ..

----------


## pyasa love

Ye Dunia Mujhe Jane Ya Na Jane ..
 Teri Aankhe Mujhe Pehchane Yahi Bohot Hai .. |♥|

----------


## pyasa love

Todna hota to rista hum na banate..
 Umeed na hoti toh sapne hum na sajate..

----------


## pyasa love

Aitbaar kiya hai hum ne apki wafoo pe;
 Bharosa na hota toh apne Dil ka hissa na banate.

----------


## pyasa love

Kitne Wo Itminan Se Thukra Gya Mujhe
 Aansoo Bana K Aankh Se Tapka Gya Mujhe
 Kesi Ye Rehbari Thi, Ye Kesa Fareb Tha
 Manzil Dikha K Rah Se Bhatka Gya Mujhe…..

----------


## pyasa love

Paas Aane Ki Ummid Thi Jin Se
 Wohi Faasle Banaate Chale Gaye..
 Hum To Unke Paas Jaane Ki Koshish Me Thay..
 Na Jaane Kyu Wo Dooriyan Badhaate Chale Gaye..!★★

----------


## pyasa love

Teri Har Baaton Se Mujhko Khushi Milti Hain.

 Teri Inn Saanson Se Hi Meri Zindagi Chalti Hain.

 Mujhe Tujhse Iss Qadar Mohabbat Ho Gayi Hain,

 Jab Tak Tum Na Dikho,Tab Tak Meri Dharkane Bhi Nahi Chalti Hain. (♥)

----------


## pyasa love

Teri arzoo main humne Baharon ko dekha,
 Teri justaju main humne Sitaron ko dekha,
 Nahi mila tum se badhkar in nigahon ko koi,
 Humne jiske liye hazaron ko dekha…

----------


## pyasa love

Zamane Me Koi Na Sahara Nazar Aaya,
 Bus Tu Hi Ek Humara Nazar Aaya,
 Tere Pyar Me Is Kadar Behta gaya,
 Na Tufan Nazar Aaya Na Kinara Nazar Aya…♥

----------


## pyasa love

Tujhe baahon me bharneko Dil chahta hai,
 Tujhe toot kar chahne ko Dil chahta hai,
 Kash door ho jaye ye fasle darmiyan Hamare,
 Ki Tujhe jee bhar kar dekhneko Dil chahta hai...

----------


## pyasa love

Meri Kabar Pe Mat Gulaab Leke Aana
 Na Hi Haathon Mein Chiraag Leke Aana
 Payasa Hu Main Barso Se Jaanam
 Botal Sharab Ki Aur Ek Glass Leke Aana..

----------


## pyasa love

Zindagi ek cigarette ki tarah hai.
 Enjoy karo warna jal to rahi hi hai.
 Khatam to waise bhi ho hi jayegi...

----------


## pyasa love

Wo Karte Hain Baat Mohabbat Ki,
 Par Mohabbat Ke Dard Ka Unhein Ehsaas Nhi,
 Mohabbat Wo Chaand Hai Jo Dikhta Hai Sab Ko,
 Par Usey Pana Sb Ke Bus Ki Baat Nhi

----------


## pyasa love

humare pyar ko in logo ne badnaam kar  dala  ,
 fir bhi khud se bhi zyada pyar karte rahe ,

----------


## pyasa love

unhone dil toda to koi ghum nai tha ,
 in logo ne is pyar ko he mazak bna   dala

----------


## pyasa love

Pyar Itna Mat Karna K Dil Reh Na Sake,
 Dur Itna Mat Rehna K Hum Seh Na Sake,
 Karte Hum B He Apse Utna Hi Pyar..
 Jitna Tum Bhi aaj Tak Humse Kar Na Sake..

----------


## pyasa love

Aapse Dur Bhala Hum Kaise Reh Paate,
 Dilse Aapko Kaise Bhula Paate,
 Kaash Ki Aap Saanso Ke Alava Aaine Me Bhi Base Hote,
 Khud Ko Dekhte To Aap Hi Nazar Aate

----------


## pyasa love

Dar dar bhatakte hain armaan ki tarah,
 Har koi milta hai hame mehmaan ki tarah.
 Khushi ki ummeed kya rakhen iss duniya se,
 Yeh to gham bhi deti hai toh ek ehsaan ki tarah..

----------


## pyasa love

Hasane Ke Baad Kyu Rulati Hai Duniya,
 Jaane Ke Baad Kyu Bhulati Hai Duniya.
 Zindagi Me Kya Koi Kasar Baaki Thi,
 Jo Mar Jaane Ke Baad Bhi Jalati Hai Duniya.. —

----------


## pyasa love

Pyaar ki aanch se to patthar bhi pighal jata hai,
 Sache dil se sath de to naseeb bhi badal jata hai,
 Pyaar ki rahon par mil jaye sacha hamsafar,
 To kitna bhi gira hua insaan bhi sambhal jata hai……

----------


## pyasa love

Ladki Ki Nazron Mein Nazakat Hoti Hai,
 Uske Inkaar Me bhi Ijazat Hoti Hai,

 Hamesha Peeche Pad Jao Jab Taak Haan Na Bole,
 Kyonki Der Se Haan Karna Ladkiyon Ki Adat Hoti Hai...!!

----------


## pyasa love

Kyu chupke se wo log utar jate hai dil me
 Jinse kabhi kismat ke sitare nahi milte
 pyar ke bhawar me ye keh ke chhod diya
 ki kabhi nadiyo ke dono kinare nahi milte….

----------


## pyasa love

Tere naam ko honto pe sajaya he mene.
 tere ruh ko apne dil me basaya he mene.
 dunya tumhen dhondte dhondte ho jaye gi pagal.
 dil ke aise kone me chupaya he mene…

----------


## pyasa love

Dard to har koi deta hai,,
 tumne bhi diya kuch naya nahi...

 Fark itna tha wo apne nahi the,,
 Tum mere apne the koi praye to nahi  ...

----------


## pyasa love

Tanhayi mere dil me samati chali gayi…
 Kismat bhi apna khel dikhati chali gayi…
 Mehki fiza me jo dekha pyar ko…
 Bas yaad kisi ki aayi aur rulati chali gayi…

----------


## pyasa love

Sagar mei gehraayi hoti hai,
 Yaadon mei tanhayi hoti hai,
 Is busy life mei kaun kisko yaad karta hai,
 Aur agar karta hai to uski yaado mei sachhayi hoti hai…

----------


## pyasa love

Galatiyon Se Juda Tu Bhi Nahi, Mai Bhi Nahi,
 Dono Insaan hain, Khuda Tu Bhi Nahi, Mai Bhi Nahi...!!!

 Tu Mujhe or Main Tujhe Ilzaam Dete Hain Magar, Apne Andar Jhankta Tu Bhi Nahi, Mai Bhi Nahi...!!!

 Galat Fahmiyon Ne Kar Di Dono Mai Paida Dooriyan, Warna Fitrat Ka Bura Tu Bhi Nahi, Mai Bhi Nahi...!!!

----------


## pyasa love

Jo Koi Samjh Na Paye Wo Baat Hu Me
 Jo Dhal K Nyi Subah Laye Wo Raat Hu Me.
 Chale Jate H Log Duniya Se Riste Bnakar..
 Jo Kabhi Chhodkar N Jaye Wo Sath Hu Me.

----------


## pyasa love

Ankho ke ansoo ne bhi sath dena chod diya ,
 Fir bhi hum muskrate rahe ,
 Sath chalne ki kasam khane vala insan bhi beech rah mei sath chod gaya,
 Khuda  se kya kahe khud se hum shikayat karte rahe.

----------


## pyasa love

niyamak ji ko su prabhat........

----------


## pyasa love

Ab jab gira baadal, teri yaad ai,
 Jhoom ke barsa saawan, teri yaad ai,
 Bheega main, lekin phir bhi teri yaad ai,
 Kiyun na aey teri yaad?
 Tune jo chhatri ab tak nahi lautai…

----------


## pyasa love

Hum tumhe pakar khona nai chahte...
 Judai main aapki rona nai chahte...
 Rehna ap hamesha hamare h ibankar.
 Hum bi ab kisi aur ke hona ni chahte.

----------


## pyasa love

jinhe pyar mila unke liye  pyar  sabh kuch hai ,
 jinhe sacha dost mila unke liye dosti sabh kuch hai  ,

 jinhe na to pyar mila or na dosti mei kuch hasil huya ,
 unke liye to sapno ki duniya he sabh kuch hai  ...

----------


## pyasa love

Shayar to hum hai shayari bana denge
 aapko shayari me qaid kar lenge
 kabhi sunao hume apni aawaz
 aapki aawaz ko hum ghazal bana denge…

----------


## pyasa love

Kuch to aaj waqt ka taqaza hai,
 Dil me  to dard abhi bhi taza hai,
 Gir padte hain aansu mere kagaz par,
 lagta hai kalam mein siyahi kam aur dard zyada hai

----------


## pyasa love

Ho Sakta Hai Ki Hum Saath Reh Na Paye...
 Ek Dusre Se Hum Kuch Keh Na Paye....
 Itni Nazdikiya Mat Badhao Chahat Me..,,,,
 Ke Hum Tumahare Bin Dooriya Seh Na Paye.....

----------


## pyasa love

Nasha hum karte hain ,
 ilzaam sharaab ko diya jaata hai,
 magar ilzaam sharaab ka nahi unka hai,
 jinka chehraa hume har jaam mein nazar aata hai…

----------


## pyasa love

Bewafa hai dunia kisi ka aitbaar na karo
 Har pal dete hai dhoka kisi se pyar na karo

 Mit jao beshaq tanha ji kar
 Par kisi ke sath ka intzaar na karo

----------


## pyasa love

Zindgi ek rail gadi hai, kabhi naa rukne wali
 Har rah par milte hain musafir, naa rukne ke liye
 Kabhi kabhi thoda ka saath dekar yeh kafilaa aksar
 Kisi anjaan rah par chor dete , naa rukne ke liye…

----------


## pyasa love

Unki ankho mei nazar ata hai sara yaha mujhko,

 Par afsos  un ankho mei kabhi khud ko nai dekha

----------


## pyasa love

kehte hai kisi se be intehaa mohabbat hone k baad zindgi shuru hoti h...

 Firr wahi mohabbat zindgi khatam hone k baad bhi Q khatam nahi hoti..

----------


## pyasa love

Beshaq Bahut Naaz H Mujhe mere
 Apno Ke rishto or unki chahat Pr,

 Lekin.

 Ek din Meri Hi Mout Pr aaKar sb Kahenge- Kitni Der or h
 "LE JANE" me.

----------


## pyasa love

Hasane ke baad kyu rulati hai duniya,
 Jaane ke baad kyu bhulati hai duniya,
 Zindgi me kya koi kasar baaki thi,
 Jo mar jaane ke baad bhi jala deti ye hai duniya…

----------


## pyasa love

Tamanna bas itni hai uska pyar mile,,,,
 Izhar kare hum to uska ikrar mile,,,,
 Bas wo keh de ki soch kar  btayenge,,,,
 Fir chahe hume zindgi bhar  kiyu na intezar mile...

----------


## pyasa love

ajeeb dastan hai mere afsane ki ,
 maine pal pal koshish ki uske pass jane ki ,

 kismat thi meri ya fir sazish thi zmane ki,
 door huyi mujhse itna jitni umeed thi paas  ane ki.

----------


## pyasa love

Khuda Mujh Pe Ek Nazar Kar De
Us Ajnaabi Ko Mera Humsafar Kar De..

Jab Bhi Wo Saans Le Use Mera Naam Sunaai De..

Meri Chaahat Ka Asar Us Pe Is Kadar Kar De..!.

----------


## pyasa love

ab akele rehne ki adat ho gyi hai,
 hum to muskrate hai unhe khush dekhne ke liye

 aj bhi karte hai intzar un rahoo par unka ,
 yaha vada kiya tha fir milne ke liye

----------


## pyasa love

do dil ek jaan  the fir kiyu 
 vo humse door ho gaye
 kya gunah kiya humne  jo vo humse is tarah khafa ho gaye
 karte hai dua us khuda se jinke lye humesha 
 apne hath felaye 
 hum to vo dard seh gaye par vo kabhi 
 is takleef mei ro na paye

----------


## pyasa love

Sapne hai yaade hai or bahut kuch,
 tum ho tumhari baate hai or bahut kuch,
 Nahi chaahte hum tum ko bhulana,
 magar doori hai ek majbori hai or bahut kuch...!

----------


## pyasa love

Wo apne fayide ke liye fir aa mile humse .
 .....
 Hum nadan the samjh bethe duwaon ka asar hai .

----------


## pyasa love

kya khoya kya paya  fir bhi zindgi mei muskrate  chale gaye  ,
 ye duniya   vale  kiyu bekasoor   hokar bhi  hume kasoorvaar bnate chale  gaye :(:(

----------


## pyasa love

Ye insan bhi kitna pagal hai pta hai duniya se wafa ke badle wafa nai milti ,

 Fir bhi ye inse wafa umeed lagye betha hai .

----------


## pyasa love

ye chaar din ki dosti bhi bohat mehngi padhi hume ,
 mangne lage the har dua mei khushi unki ,
 kis se shikayat kare hum jab kismat he khafa ho ,
 jab yaha bhi bas ruswayi he mili hume

----------


## pyasa love

Jise chaha humesha  vo hume mila nahi . 
 Jiske liye mangte rahe khair khuda se vo hume aj thukra gaye .
 Kya yahi  dastoor hai us khuda ka ,
 Aj vo kisiko bina mange he mil gaye .

----------


## pyasa love

Uske yaad me hum barso rote rahe
 Bewafa wo nikle badnam hum hote rahe
 pyar me madhoshi ka aalam to dekhiye
 Dhul chehre pe ti or hum aaina dhote rahe

----------


## pyasa love

दिल में धडकन और आँसु धम जाते हैं,
 जब कभी हम आपके इस आशियाने में आते हैं,
 थाम तो लेते हैं पलकों की कंपकंपाहट दो घडी,
 पर इन आँसुओं का क्या करें जो पल में बिखर जाते हैं..

----------


## pyasa love

jiske liye sabh kuch luta diyahumne ,
 wo kehte  hai  unko bhula diya humne,
 gaye the hum  unke ansu  pochne ,
 ilzam de diya ki unko rula diya humne

----------


## pyasa love

<3 Teri hasraton k aseer ho gaye,
 Hum to buss ghamon ki tasweer ho gaye,
 kal hum mohabbatain baanta kartey thy FARAZ
 Aaj teri mohabbat k faqeer ho gaye..

----------


## pyasa love

Hath pakadh kar rook lete tujhe,
 agar tujh par humara joor hota,
 na rote hum bhi tere liye,
 agar humari zindagi mein tere siva koyi or hota...

----------


## pyasa love

Nafrat Kabhi Na Karna Tum Hamse
 Ye Hum Seh Nahi Payenge
 Ek Baar Keh Dena Humse Zarurat Nahi Ab Tumhari
 Tumhari Duniya Se Haskar Chale Jayenge…..!

----------


## pyasa love

कभी आंसू कभी खुशी बेची
 हम गरीबो ने बेकसी बेची
 चन्द साँसे खरीद ने के लिये
 रोज़ थोडी सी ज़िन्दगी बेची
 मै उक़्ता की रोशनी बेची
 एक हम थे के बिक गये खुद ही
 वरना दुनियाँ ने दोस्ती बेची

----------


## pyasa love

Har Baat ka Koi Jawab Nahi Hota…
 Har Ishq ka Naam Kharab Nahi Hotaaa..
 Yuh to Joom Lete Hai Nashe me Pine Wale
 Magar Har Nashe ka Naam Sharab Nahi Hota…

----------


## pyasa love

Tanha Rehna To Sikh Liya Humne,
 Per Khush Na Kabhi Reh Payenge
 Teri Duri To Pir Bhi Seh Leta Hai Ye Dil
 Per Teri Mohabbat Ke Bin Na Jee Payenge...

----------


## pyasa love

Ek Toote Huwe Dil Ki Aawaaj Mujhe Kahiye
 Sur Jismein Hai Sab Ghum Ke Woh Saaz Mujhe Kahiye
 Main Kon Hoon Aur Kyaa Hoon Kiske Liye zindaa Hoon
 Main Khud Bhi Nahi Samajhi Woh Raaz Mujhe Kahiye...

----------


## pyasa love

Ek Gujarish Hai Tujhse Zara Tham Ke Barasna,
 Aa Jaaye Jab Mera Mehboob To Phir Jamm Ke Barasna,
 Yun Pehle na Barasna Ki Wo Aa na Sakey,
 Aa Jaaye Mere Pass To Itna Barasna Ki Wo Ja Na Sakey…

----------


## pyasa love

Aye Barish Zara Tham Ke Baras. .
 Jab Wo Aaye To Jam Ke Baras. .
 Pehle Na Baras Ke Wo Aa Na Sake. .
 Phir Itna Baras Ke Wo Ja Na Sake. . . . .

----------


## pyasa love

Aapki judai bhi humein pyar karti hai.
 Aapki yaad bahut bekrar karti hai.
 Jaate jaate kahin bhi mulakat ho jaye aapse,
 Talash aapko yeh nazar bar bar karti hai…

----------


## pyasa love

Rishto ki duniya hain nirali,
 Sab rishto se pyari hain dosti hamari
 Manzur hain aansu bhi aankho me hamari
 Agar aa jaye muskan hotho pe tumhari...

----------


## pyasa love

Pyar me koi to dil tod deta hai,
 Dosti me koi to bharosa tod deta hai,
 Zindagi jina to koi gulaab se sikhe,
 Jo khud toot kar do dilo ko jod deta hai…

----------


## pyasa love

Bharosa ek chota sa Lafz hai
 Jiske mayne samjo to bahut hai
 Par muskil ye h ki logo ko
 Bharose par shak h aur shak par Bharosh hai...

----------


## pyasa love

Yaad wo aate hai jo apne hote hai,
 Yaad nahi rehte jo sapne hote hai,
 Apne aur sapne mein ek farq hai,
 Sapne saath hote hai jab dur apne hote hai...

----------


## pyasa love

Woh To Apne Dard Ro-Ro Ke Sunate Rahe..
 Humari Tanhayion Se Ankh Churate.. Rahe

 Aur Hume Bewafa Ka Naam Mila.. Kyunki
 Hum Har Dard Muskura Kar Chipate Rahe…

----------


## pyasa love

Hr ek Manzar pe udasi chayi he
 Chand ki Roshni me b kami aayi he
 Akele ache the hm apne ashiyane me
 Jaane Q toot kar aaj fir aapki yaad aayi hai !!!

----------


## pyasa love

Jo tumhe dard de usko pyaar karo
 jo tumhe pyar kare us dil ko kabhi dar mat do
 kyunki tum sari duniya ke oiye ek ho magar
 kisi ek liye tum saari duniya ho

----------


## pyasa love

Naraaz Naa Ho Humse Hum Na Reh Payenge..,
 Itna Bada Sadma Na Seh Payenge..,

 Deti Hai Gum Zindagi Pal Pal humein..,
 Tune Diya hume chod  To Jeene Se Pehle Hi Mar  Jayenge

----------


## pyasa love

गम की आहट न आये तेरे दर पे
 प्यार के समुन्दर का तुम किनारा हो
 भूल से जो टपके तेरी आँखों से मोती
 वो मासूम मोती हमें सबसे प्यारा हो !

----------


## loolugupta

ab ji ke kya karenge jab dil hi tut gaya

----------


## loolugupta

bade dukh bhare shayeri hai janab

----------


## loolugupta

purane din yad aa gaye&nbsp;

----------


## loolugupta

aur post kare mitra

----------


## arman 007

फरेबी भी हूँ, ज़िद्दी भी हूँ,
और बदकलाम भी...
मासूमियत खो दी हैं मैने,
किसी से प्यार करते करते....

----------


## arman 007

आज भी आ जाता है मेरे ख़यालों में वो,
आज भी लगती है हाजरी उस गैर  हाज़िर की…

----------


## arman 007

यूँही रंजिशो मैं गुज़र गयी,,,,,, 
कभी वो खफा,  कभी हम खफा,,,,,,, 


इन्ही  चाहतो के मोड़ पेर ,,,,,,, 
कभी हम रुके,,, कभी वो रुका,,,, 


वोही रास्ते,,, वोही मंजिलें ,,,,,,
ना उसे खबर,,, ना मुझे पता ,,,,,,,


अपनी अपनी,,, अना मैं गुम,,,,,
कभी वो जुदा ,,, कभी हम जुदा ,,,!!!!

----------


## arman 007

जिसे भी चाहोगे वोही दिल दुखायेगा  फ़राज़....
...अबके चाहना तो बेवफा समझ कर चाहना..

----------


## pyasa love

bahut sundar janab maja aa gya .......

----------


## pyasa love

armaan 007 ji bahut sahi ja rahe hai........

----------


## arman 007

मैं सितारा था तेरी आँखों का 
माँ,मुझे देख अब कहाँ हूँ मैं

----------


## arman 007

ऐ इश्क तुने तो रुला के रख दिया 
पूछ मेरी माँ से कितनी लाडली थी मैं

----------


## arman 007

आंसू भी मेरी आँख के अब खुश्क हो गए 
तुने मेरे खुलूस की कीमत भी छीन ली

----------


## arman 007

हम तो समझे थे होंगे दो चार आंसू 
रोने बैठे तो समन्दर के समन्दर निकले

----------


## arman 007

*दबोच के खत्म कर देती है मुहब्बत एक दिन शाकिर 
ये रेत नहीं है जो मुठ्ठी से फिसल जाये*

----------


## fullmoon

> ऐ इश्क तुने तो रुला के रख दिया 
> पूछ मेरी माँ से कितनी लाडली थी मैं





> मैं सितारा था तेरी आँखों का 
> माँ,मुझे देख अब कहाँ हूँ मैं


*दोनों ही शेर लाजवाब है और रेपुटेशन के हकदार भी....*

----------


## arman 007

*हम नींद के ज्यादा शौकीन तो नहीं फराज़ 
कुछ ख्वाब न देखें तो गुज़ारा नहीं होता*

----------


## arman 007

यूँही मौसम की अदा देख के याद आया है 
किस कदर  जल्द बदल जाते हैं इंसा जानां

----------


## arman 007

*किसी बेवफा की खातिर ये जुनू फराज़ कब तक 
जो तुम्हे भुला चूका है उसे तुम भी भूल जाओ*

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> *किसी बेवफा की खातिर ये जुनू फराज़ कब तक 
> जो तुम्हे भुला चूका है उसे तुम भी भूल जाओ*


<<<<<< जनाब :central 141:

----------


## arman 007

> <<<<<< जनाब :central 141:


जनाब बंदे से कोई गुस्ताखी तो नही हो गयी ,अगर यह शेर पहले आपने  पोस्ट कर दिया हो तो मैं इसे हटवाने को तय्यार हूँ जनाब .लेकिन बंदा परवर रोइए मत ,क्यूंकि मुझ में  किसी के रोने का कारण बनने का साहस नहीं है .

----------


## arman 007

*तमाम उम्र उसी के ख्याल में गुजरी फराज़* 
*मेरा ख्याल जिसे उम्र* *भर नहीं आया*

----------


## arman 007

*मुहब्बत कर सकते हो तो खुदा से करो फराज़  
मिटटी के खिलौनों से कभी वफा नहीं मिलती*

----------


## arman 007

*ये मुहब्बत भी है क्या रोग फराज़   
जिसको भूले वो सदा याद आया*

----------


## arman 007

*मिलने की गरज़ हो तो चले आते हैं अपनों की तरह 'फ़राज़'*
*दिल भर जाए तो जवाब देना भी गवारा नही करते...!!*

----------


## arman 007

*
उस से मिलने को कभी हम जो मचल जाते हैं 
तो ख़यालों में बहुत दूर  निकल जाते हैं 

गर मोहब्बत में सदाक़त भी हो, शिद्दत भी 
फिर तो एहसास है पत्थर भी पिघल जाते हैं 

उस की आँखों के नशे में हूँ जब से डूबा 
लडखडाते हैं क़दम संभाल जाते हैं 

बेवफा का जब भी मुझे ख़याल आता है 
अश्क-ए-आँखों से रुखसार पिघल जाते हैं 

प्यार में ऐक ही मौसम है बहारों का ‘फ़राज़’ 
लोग मौसम की तरह कैसे बदल जाते हैं*

----------


## arman 007

*
हो गई रुखसत घटा बारिश के बाद 
इक दिया जलता रहा बारिश के बाद


मेरे बहते हुए आँसुओं को देख कर 
रो पड़ी ठंडी हवा बारिश के बाद


मेरी तन्हाई का दामन थाम कर 
कुछ उदासी ने कहा बारिश के बाद


याद तेरी ओढ़ कर में सो गयी 
खवाब का दर खुल गया बारिश के बाद


चाँद देख कर बादलो की क़ैद में 
एक सितारा रो दिया बारिश के बाद


अपने घर की हर कच्ची दीवार पर 
नाम तेरा लिख दिया बारिश के बाद....!*

----------


## arman 007

*
 सुना है लोग उसे आँख भर के देखते हैं 
सो उस के शहर मैं कुच्छ दिन ठहर के देखते हैं...




सुना है रब्त है उस को खराब हालों से
सो अपने आप को बर्बाद कर के देखते हैं...




सुना है दर्द की गाहक हैं चश्म-ए नाज़ुक उस की
सो हम भी उस की गली से गुज़र के देखते हैं...


सुना है उस को भी है शेर-ओ शायरी से शगफ़
सो हम भी मौजिज़े अपने हुनर के देखते हैं...


सुना है बोले तो बातों से फूल झड़ते हैं
ये बात है तो चलो बात कर के देखते हैं...


सुना है रात उसे चाँद तकता रहता है
सितारे बाम ऐ फलक से उतार कर देखते हैं...


सुना है हश्र हैं उस की गजल सी आँखें 
सुना है उस को हिरन  दश्त भर के देखते हैं...


सुना है दिन को उसे तितलियाँ सताती हैं
सुना है रात को जुगनु  ठहर के देखते हैं...


सुना है रत से बढ़ कर हैं काकुला  उस की
सुना है शाम को साए गुज़र के देखते हैं...


सुना है उस की सियाह चश्मगी कयामत है
सो उस को सुरमा फ़रोश आँख भर के देखते हैं...


सुना है उस के लबों से गुलाब जलते हैं
सो हम बहर पर इल्ज़ाम धर के देखते हैं...


सुना है आईना तमासल है जबी उस का
जो सादा दिल  हैं बन संवार के देखते हैं...


सुना है जब से हमाइल हैं उस की गर्दन मैं
मिज़ाज और ही लाल-ओ गौहर के देखते हैं...


सुना है चश्म-ए तसव्वुर से दश्त-ए इम्काँ मैं
पलंग ज़वैया उस की कमर के देखते हैं...


सुना है उस के बदन के तराश ऐसे हैं
के फूल अपनी क़बययन क़तर के देखते हैं...


वो सरवक़द है मगर बेगुल-ए मुराद नहीं
के उस शजर पे शगुफे समर के देखते हैं...


बस एक निगाह से लुटाता है क़ाफ़िला दिल का
सो रहरवाँ-ए तमन्ना भी डर के देखते हैं...


सुना है उस के शाबिस्तान से मुत्तसिल है बहिश्त 
मकीन उधर के भी जलवे इधर के देखते हैं...


रुके तो गर्दिशें उस का तवाफ करती हैं
चले तो उस को ज़माने ठहेर के देखते हैं...


किसे नसीब के बे पैरहन उसे देखे
कभी कभी दर-ओ दीवार घर के देखते हैं...


कहानियाँ ही सही सब मुबालिगे ही सही
अगर वो खाव्ब है ताबीर कर के देखते हैं...


अब उस के शहेर मैं ठहरें के कूच कर जाएँ 
फ़राज़ आओ सितारे सफ़र के देखते हैं....*

----------


## arman 007

*
सिर्फ़ एहसास-ए-नदामत  एक सजदा और चश्मे-ए-तर
ऐ खुदा कितना आसां  है मनाना तुझ को...
*

----------


## arman 007

*
अब लिफाफे से भी तेरे हाथ की खुशबु नही आती मुझे,
खत भी तेरे हाथ का लिखा नही लगता....!
*

----------


## arman 007

*
करोगे याद एक दिन प्यार के ज़माने को,


चले जाएँगे जब हम ना वापिस आने को,


चलेगा जब महफ़िल मे ज़िक्र हमारा,


तो तुम भी तन्हाई ढूँड़ोगे आँसू बहाने को...
*

----------


## arman 007

*
एहसास-ए-करबला तुझे भी हो जाएगा एक  दिन,
तन्हा किसी अज़ीज़ की मय्यत उठा के देख.....!
*

----------


## arman 007

*
राह-ए-मुहब्बत मैं है कोन किसी का रफ़ीक़
साथ मेरे रह गई एक मेरी आरज़ू...
*

----------


## arman 007

*
उन्हे हम याद आते हैं फ़ुर्सत के लम्हात मैं,
पर ये भी सच है उन्हे फ़ुर्सत नही मिलती...
*

----------


## logical indian

हो हो हो जनाब <<<<<<<<
शो शेड जनाब >>>>>>>
लगता है आपको पास ईमेल अड्रेस नहीं है जनाब पर अगर आपको चेये हो तो हमारे जुडवा से माँगने में शर्म ना दिखाए जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## logical indian

जनाब हमारे पास तो ईमेल अड्रेस भी है जनाब <<<<<<<<<<
पर फिर भी जनाब :central 141: >>>>>>>
इसलिए हमने दो शायरी लिखा है >>>>>>>>>

----------


## arman 007

> हो हो हो जनाब <<<<<<<<
> शो शेड जनाब >>>>>>>
> लगता है आपको पास ईमेल अड्रेस नहीं है जनाब पर अगर आपको चेये हो तो हमारे जुडवा से माँगने में शर्म ना दिखाए जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>





> जनाब हमारे पास तो ईमेल अड्रेस भी है जनाब <<<<<<<<<<
> पर फिर भी जनाब :central 141: >>>>>>>
> इसलिए हमने दो शायरी लिखा है >>>>>>>>>


देखिये जनाब मैं हूँ बुद्दू नम्बर वन ,इतनी हाई लेवल की  बाते हमारी समझ में नही आती ,अगर आप को सुविधा हो एवं समय की उपलब्धता हो तो कृपया साफ़ साफ़ एवं सरल भाषा में सझाने का कष्ट कीजिये जनाब कि किसको किससे किसका ईमेल एड्रेस किस लिए और कब चाहिए ?

----------


## arman 007

*
देख ज़िंदगी इस तरह न रुला मुझ को, 
हम ख़फा हुए तो, छोड़ जायेंगे तुझे
*

----------


## arman 007

*
इस भीगी शाम के साए मैं-
चुपके से अगर तुम आ जाओ


ये शाम सुहानी हो जाए
रंगीन कहानी हो जाए


वो बात जो हम कह ना सके 
आँखो की ज़ुबानी हो जाए


कोई प्यारी बात तुम छेड़ो 
कोई प्यार की बात सुनाएँ हम


हाँ प्यार करें यों हम दोनो
ये रात सुहानी हो जाए


इस भीगी शाम सुहानी मे
चुपके से अगर तुम आ जाओ
*

----------


## arman 007

*
मोहब्बत मैं यही ख़ौफ़ क्यूँ मुसल्लत रहता है
कहीं मेरे सिवा कोई और तो अज़ीज़ नही उसी.
*

----------


## logical indian

> देखिये जनाब मैं हूँ बुद्दू नम्बर वन ,इतनी हाई लेवल की  बाते हमारी समझ में नही आती ,अगर आप को सुविधा हो एवं समय की उपलब्धता हो तो कृपया साफ़ साफ़ एवं सरल भाषा में सझाने का कष्ट कीजिये जनाब कि किसको किससे किसका ईमेल एड्रेस किस लिए और कब चाहिए ?


हो हो हो जनाब >>>>>>>
फिर रहने दीजिए जनाब >>>>>>>
पर बुधु ना कहे जनाब खुद को हमें दुख होता है जनाब >>>>>>>>

----------


## arman 007

> हो हो हो जनाब >>>>>>>
> फिर रहने दीजिए जनाब >>>>>>>
> पर बुधु ना कहे जनाब खुद को हमें दुख होता है जनाब >>>>>>>>


जनाब आपके दुःख का कारण बनने का साहस मुझ में नही है ,इसलिए आपकी खुशी के लिए स्वयम को बुद्दिमान मान लेता हूँ !अब आप खुश होकर दिखा दीजिए प्लीज़

----------


## logical indian

हो हो हो जनाब
मोजा आ गया जनाब  >>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## arman 007

*ऐ मुहब्बत तुझे पाने  की कोई राह नही,*
*तू तो उसे  मिलेगी जिस को तेरी परवाह नही..*.

----------


## arman 007

*वफ़ा की आरज़ू करना,*
*सफ़र की जूसतुजू करना,*

*जो तुम मायूस हो जाओ,*
*तो मुझ से गुफ़्तुगू करना,*

*ये अक्सर हो भी जाता है,*
*के  कोई खो भी जाता है,*

*मुक़द्दर को सताओगे,*
*तो फिर ये सो भी जाता है,*

*अगर तुम होसला रखो,*
*वफ़ा का सिलसिला रखो,*

*जिसे तुम खालिक़ कहते हो,*
*उसी से राबता रखो,*

*मैं ये दावे से कहता हूँ,*
*कभी नाकाम ना होगे,*

*हक़ीक़ी इश्क़ को समझो,*
*कभी बदनाम ना होगे...!!!*

----------


## sushilnkt

> *ऐ मुहब्बत तुझे पाने  की कोई राह नही,*
> *तू तो उसे  मिलेगी जिस को तेरी परवाह नही..*.


ऐ सनम तुम हम को प्यार का वास्ता दिए जाती हो। 
अब अगर तुम हम को ना मिली तो, 
पडोसी कि बीबी कि कसम हमारा प्यार भी उसकी गोद में ही खेलता नजर आएगा।

----------


## arman 007

*हर नैमत दस्तियाब थी दुनिया जहान  की,*
*लेकिन एक उस की कमी का आज़ाला ना हो सका...*

----------


## arman 007

यूँ  तो सामने  है दरया रवाँ मेरे,
मगर एक बूँद की प्यास है जो बुझती ही नही...

----------


## arman 007

कुछ तो अपनी ग़लतियों का आज़ाला करो  वसी
यूँ नफरतों  को दिल मे न  पाला करो वसी 



सीधा सा एक सवाल है सीधा जवाब दो
यूँ  मुस्कुरा के  मुझ को न  टाला  करो  वसी



अल्फ़ाज़ गिरा देते हैं जज़्बात की क़ीमत,
जज़्बात को लफ़्ज़ों मे ना ढाला करो  वसी



संभले हुए लोगों की फिकर छोड़  दो वसी 
जो गिर रहे हैं उनको संभाला करो  वसी

----------


## logical indian

क्या बात है जनाब
शानदार रचना है जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## arman 007

[img]http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-lOirT6UH_5...rd+Shayari.jpg[/img]


*उस के  दिल की भी कड़ी  दर्द मे गुज़री होगी*
*नाम जिस ने भी मुहब्बत का सज़ा रखा है...*

----------


## arman 007

*ये इश्क़ भी नशा-ए-शराब जैसा  है फ़राज़*
*करें तो मर  जाएँ, छोड़ें  तो किधर जाएँ...*

----------


## arman 007

*रहने दो अब के  तुम भी मुझे पढ़ न सकोगे,*
*बरसात मैं कागज  की तरह भीग गया हूँ मैं...*

----------


## arman 007

*फिर उस की हर अदा से छलकने लगा खुलूस ,*
*जब मुझ को ऐतबार की आदत नही रही...*

----------


## arman 007

आँसू बहा बहा के  भी होते नही कम,
कितनी अमीर होती हैं आँखें गरीब   की...

----------


## arman 007

कितनी दिलकश है उस की खामोशी,
सारी बातें फ़िज़ूल  हों जेसे.....!

----------


## logical indian

ओ हो हो जनाब
क्या बात है जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>
दर्दे दिल दर्दे जिगर दिल में जगाया आपने >>>>>
जनाब >>>>>>>

----------


## arman 007

ज़िंदगी भर बिखरे हुए पन्नो की तरह थे हम,
आज किसी ने समेटा भी तो सिर्फ़ जलाने के लिए!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## arman 007

आँख  मसरूफ़ ए नज़र थी तो हम खुश थे....
तुम ने क्या ज़ुल्म किया दिल मैं ठिकाना कर के .........

----------


## arman 007

ह्मे याद आ कर  इतना ना बेचैन करो ..एक यही सितम काफ़ी है कि  साथ न्ही हो तुम ...

----------


## arman 007

*कशिश, अक़ीदत, याद या फिर  मुहब्बत...!!*
*कुछ तो है जो तुम को सोचना अच्छा  लगता है*

----------


## Gajanrana362436

हर किसी के नसीब मैं कहाँ लिखी हैं चाहतें,कुछ लोग दुनिया मैं आते हैं फखत तन्हाइयों के लिए....wah wah....touchd mah heart

----------


## arman 007

मैं तसव्वुर  भी जुदाई का भला कैसे  करूँ........
मैं ने किस्मत की लकीरों से चुराया  है तुझे......

----------


## arman 007

रोने  से नही हासिल कुछ ऐ  दिल-ए-सौदाई 


आँखों की भी बर्बादी, दामन की भी रुसवाई


हम लोग समंदर के  बिछड़े  हुए साहिल हैं


इस पार भी तन्हाई, उस पार भी तन्हाई...

----------


## arman 007

ऐसा खामोशी का आलम छाया तेरे जाने के  बाद
हो के  उदास परिंदे भी मेरा शहेर छोड़  गये...

----------


## arman 007

याद-ए-यार का मौसम, और सर्द हवाओं का आलम,
ऐ  दिल तैयार हो जा, दिसम्बर  आ रहा है...

----------


## arman 007

हंसते हुए चेहरों को गमों  से आज़ाद ना समझो
हज़ारों गम  छुपे होते हैं हल्की सी मुस्कान मैं...

----------


## arman 007

अल्फ़ाज़ तो बहुत  हैं मुझे मेरी मुहब्बत को बयाँ  करने को 
वो मेरी खामोशी नही समझता मेरे अल्फ़ाज़ क्या समझेगा...

----------


## arman 007

कहा कोई ऐसा मिला जिसपे दिल लूटा देते, 
हर एक ने धोका दिया किस-किसको भुला देते, 
अपने दिल का दर्द दिल ही में दबाए रखा  हैं, 
करते बयाँ  तो महफ़िल को रुला देते.......

----------


## arman 007

लोग मंज़िल को मुश्किल  समझते हैं 
हम मुश्किल को मंज़िल समझते हैं .





बड़ा  फ़र्क है  हम  में ओर लोगो में





लोग जिंदगी  को दोस्त समझते हैं .
ओर हम दोस्त को जिंदगी .

----------


## logical indian

जनाब माई हाट आलसो ब्रेक लिटिल लिटिल पीसेज जनाब <<<<<< :central 141: <<<<<<

----------


## arman 007

बिकने वाले और हैं जाकर खरीद लो 
हम लोग कीमत से नही किस्मत से मिला करते हैं !

----------


## arman 007

मोम होता है मेरी आह से पत्थर लेकिन 
संग ऐ दिल एक तेरा दिल  के पिघलता ही नहीं !

----------


## arman 007

कब दोगे निजात मुझे इन रातों की तन्हाई से 
ऐ इश्क अपने ज़ुल्म देख और मेरी उम्र

----------


## arman 007

बनाओ फूल या  ओढ़ के सो  जाओ कागज 
के मेरी शायरी सिर्फ तेरे लिए है !

----------


## arman 007

तुम जो चाहो तो मेरे दिल को सुकूं मिल जाये 
अपना अंदाज़ ऐ नज़र कुछ तो बदल कर  देखो

----------


## arman 007

उसे पाना उसे खोना उसी के हिज्र में रोना
यही गर इश्क है मोहसिन तो हम तन्हा ही अच्छे हैं

----------


## arman 007

लम्बी मुसाफतों  ने चुपके से ये कहा 
तन्हा जो आ रहे हो मुहब्बत से क्या मिला ?

----------


## arman 007

न जाने क्यूँ इतना यकीन है तेरी वफा पर ऐ दोस्त 
वरना हुस्न वाले तो खुद से भी वफा नही करते !!

----------


## arman 007

हमे याद आ आ कर इतना न बेचैन करो 
एक यही सितम काफी है कि साथ नही हो तुम

----------


## arman 007

बना कर छोड़  देते हैं अपनी ज़ात का आदी  
कुछ लोग यूँ भी इंतकाम लेते हैं !!

----------


## arman 007

बातें तो बहुत करते हो इश्क औ खुलूस की 
कभी अपने दिल में भी तो देखो हम हैं भी या नहीं!!

----------


## arman 007

कुबूल ऐ जुर्म करते हैं तुम्हारे कदमों में गिर कर  
सजा ऐ मौत है मंजूर,मगर मुहब्बत अब नहीं करनी

----------


## arman 007

मुझ से मत पूछ मेरे महबूब की सादगी का अंदाज़   
नजरें भी मुझ पे थी पर्दा भी मुझ से था !!!

----------


## arman 007

तुम मुहब्बत के सौदे भी अजीब करते हो   
बस मुस्कराते हो और दिल खरीद लेते हो  !!!

----------


## arman 007

मेरी आँखों के जादू से तुम नावाखिफ हो फराज़ 
मैं उसे पागल कर देती हूँ जिस पे मुझे प्यार आ जाये  !!!

----------


## arman 007

तुम भी करके देख लो मुहब्बत किसी से ऐ दोस्त 
जान जाओगे के हमने मुस्कराना क्यूँ छोड़ दिया  !!!

----------


## arman 007

हर किसी से मुहब्बत हमारी फितरत में नहीं  
पर जब किसी को चाहते हैं जिंदगी वार देते हैं !!!

----------


## arman 007

सुनो!!! इतने भी प्यारे नही हो तुम बस 
मेरी चाहत ने तुम्हे सिर पे चढा रखा है  !!!

----------


## arman 007

बात मुकद्दर पे आकर रुकी है वरना!!!!
कोई कसर तो न छोड़ी थी तुझे चाहने में   !!!

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

अचानक चोंक उठा हूँ में जिस दम पड़ी हैं आँख 
आये तुम आज भूली हुई याद की तरह 



जनाब <<<<<<<:central 141:

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

दर्द तेरा वही है दिल  में मगर 
कुछ तुझे भूलता सा जाता हूँ 


जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<:central 141:

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

बहुत दिनों में मुझको को हो सका मालूम
यही की तुझको जरुरत नहीं मोहब्बत की 





जनाब :central 141:

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

हमें भी देख जो इस दर्द से कुछ होश में आये 
अरे दीवाना हो जाना मोहब्बत में तो आसां है 





जनाब <<<<<<<<:central 141:

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

गरज की काट दिए जिन्दगी के दिन ऐ दोस्त 
वो तेरी याद में हो या  तुझे भुलाने में 

जनाब फ़िराक साब :central 141:

उम्र दराज मांग के लाये थे चार दिन 
दो आरजू में कट गये दो इंतजार में 


जनाब जफ़र साब <<<<< :central 141:

----------


## arman 007

> बहुत दिनों में मुझको को हो सका मालूम
> यही की तुझको जरुरत नहीं मोहब्बत की 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> जनाब :central 141:


जनाब कहीं आप भी टूटे फूटे दिल वाली केटेगिरी में तो नही आते जनाब ?
तेरे बख्शे हुए एक गम का करिश्मा है के अब 
जो भी गम होता है मेरे मेंअयार से कम होता है

----------


## logical indian

जनाब :central 141: <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## arman 007

हर एक सवाल का उसको जवाब क्या देती 
मैं अपनी ज़ात का उसको हिसाब क्या देती 
जो एक लफ्ज़ की खुशबु न रख सका महफूज़ 
मैं उसके हाथ में पूरी किताब क्या देती !!

----------


## logical indian

जरा देखो वो दरवाजे पे दस्तक केसी हे
जो हो इशक तो कहना यहाँ कोई नहीं रहता

जनाब >>>>> कोई नहीं रहता >>>>:central 141:>>>

----------


## arman 007

मैं किसी की दस्त ऐ तलब में हूँ तो किसी की हर्फ ऐ दुआ में हूँ 
मैं नसीब हूँ किसी और का मुझे मांगता कोई और है  !!

----------


## arman 007

मेरा तअज्जुब अजब नहीं है 
वो शख्स पहले सा अब नहीं है 
वफा का क्या गिला करूं मैं उस से 
वो मेरा कब था जो अब नहीं है !!!

----------


## arman 007

जिंदगी जब भी किसी शे की तलब करती है 
मेरे होंतो पे तेरा नाम मचल जाता है  !!!

----------


## arman 007

छोड़ दिया हम ने ऐतबार किस्मत की लकीरों पे वसी 
जो दिलों में बस जाएँ वो लकीरों में नही मिला करते   !!!

----------


## arman 007

बर्बाद कर दिया दोनों की लड़ाई ने मुझे 
न इश्क हार मानता है न दिल शिकस्त का आदी है    !!!

----------


## arman 007

उसे फुर्सत नही मिलती जरा सा याद करने की 
उसे कह दो हम उस की याद में फुर्सत से बैठे हैं   !!!

----------


## arman 007

एक हमे आवारा कहना कोई बड़ा इल्ज़ाम नहीं 
दुनिया वाले दिल वालों को और बहुत कुछ कहते हैं     !!!

----------


## arman 007

उसने अपनी खुशी की खातिर मेरे दिल के टुकड़े टुकड़े कर दिए 
फिर खुद ही रो पड़ा हर टुकड़े पर अपना नाम देख कर !!!

----------


## arman 007

माना के मैंने गौर से देखा न था तुम्हे 
सूरज को आँख भर के कोई देखता है क्या ??

----------


## arman 007

सुना है कोई और भी चाहने लगा है तुम्हे 
हम से बढ़ कर अगर चाहे तो उसी की हो जाना

----------


## arman 007

उसे कहना गम ऐ ज़िन्दगी से फुर्सत ही न मिली वरना 
हम अगर किसी के होते तो तुम्हारे होते

----------


## arman 007

किताबों से दलीलें दूँ या खुद को सामने रख दूँ 
वो मुझ से पूछ बैठा है मुहब्बत किस को कहते हैं

----------


## arman 007

बड़ी शिद्दत से मुझे चाहा अपनाया और छोड़ दिया
कितनी मेहनत की उसने मेरा दिल दुखाने के लिए !!!!

----------


## arman 007

मुझे छोड़ने का फैसला तो रोज़ करता है वो शख्स 
मगर उसका बस नहीं चलता मेरी वफा के आगे  !!!!

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> मुझे छोड़ने का फैसला तो रोज़ करता है वो शख्स 
> मगर उसका बस नहीं चलता मेरी वफा के आगे  !!!!





दर्द कैसा भी हो आँख नम न करो,
रात काली सही कोई गम न करो,
इक सितारा बनो जगमगाते रहो,
जिंदगी में सदा मुस्कुराते रहो.
अज्ञात

----------


## arman 007

मुझसे ज्यादा अगर कोई तुम्हे चाहे तो 
मेरे हाथों से अपना हाथ छुडा लेना !

----------


## arman 007

जिस नगर भी जाओ किस्से हैं कमबख्त दिल के 
कोई ले के रो रहा है कोई दे के रो रहा है !!

----------


## arman 007

हाल यह है कि तेरी याद में गुम हूँ 
सबको मेरी मुझे तेरी पड़ी रहती है!!!
__________________________


फिर उसकी याद फिर उसकी तलब फिर उसकी बातें 
ऐ दिल लगता है तुझे तड़पने का बहुत शौक़ है !!

______________________________


कभी कभी जो तेरे कुर्ब में गुज़ारे थे 
अब उन दिनों का तसव्वुर भी मेरे पास नहीं 
मुझे ये डर है तेरी आरज़ू न मिट जाए 
बहुत दिनों से तबियत मेरी उदास नहीं !!

______________________

इतना बेताब न हो मुझसे बिछड़ने के लिए 
तुझको आँखों से नही दिल से जुदा करना है !!

____________________________

----------


## arman 007

अब आ गया है मुझमे हौंसला तुझे छोड़ने का 
मैं आखरी सांस लेता हूँ और तुम आज़ाद

----------


## arman 007

ख्वाब में देखा है के बिछड़ गए हो तुम  
ताबीर ये बताती है के मर जायेंगे हम

----------


## arman 007

मैं जो चाहूँ  तो अभी तोड़ लूँ नाता तुमसे   
पर मैं बुजदिल हूँ मुझे मौत से डर लगता है

----------


## arman 007

अब तो शायद ही मुझसे मुहब्बत करे कोई    
मेरी आँखों में तुम साफ़ नजर आते हो

----------


## arman 007

मैं जिसकी खातिर मुहब्बतों की हर एक हद से गुज़र गया    
वो अब भी मुझ से पूछता है के सच बताओ वफा करोगे

----------


## arman 007

किस ने कहा तुझे अनजान बन के आया कर 
मेरे दिल के आईने में मेहमान बन के आया कर 
पागल एक तुझे ही तो बख्शी है दिल की हुकुमत 
यह तेरी सल्तनत है सुलतान बन के आया कर

----------


## arman 007

कभी समोया कभी डुबोया कभी निकाल बाहर फेंका 
समन्दर ऐ इश्क तेरी आदतें मेरे यार जैसी हैं

----------


## arman 007

वर्क वर्क पर तेरी इबादत तेरा फसाना तेरी हिकायत  
किताब ऐ हस्ती जहान से खोली तेरी मुहब्बत का बाब निकला

----------


## arman 007

ऐसा क्या लिखूं के तेरे दिल को तस्कीन पहुंचे 
क्या यह काफी नहीं के मेरी दुआओं में तुम हो

----------


## arman 007

कभी पढ़ तो सही मेरी आँखों को 
यहाँ समन्दर बहता है तेरी मुहब्बत का

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> कभी पढ़ तो सही मेरी आँखों को 
> यहाँ समन्दर बहता है तेरी मुहब्बत का


जब भी आजमा के देखा तो तू पत्थर निकला 
जंहा समन्दर बहता था वंहा सहरा निकला <<<<<< जनाब 
:central 141:

----------


## arman 007

> जब भी आजमा के देखा तो तू पत्थर निकला 
> जंहा समन्दर बहता था वंहा सहरा निकला <<<<<< जनाब 
> :central 141:


बहुत बढिया है जनाब !!

----------


## arman 007

हम तो उसकी हर ख्वाहिश पूरी करने का वादा कर बैठे 
हमे क्या पता हमे छोडना भी उसकी एक ख्वाहिश थी

----------


## arman 007

मैं ने तड़प कर कहा बहुत याद आते हो तुम 
वो मुस्करा कर बोले तुम्हे और आता ही क्या है !!

----------


## pkj21

mast shayri hai bhai

----------


## logical indian

जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<< :central 141:
माइ हाट पीसेज लिटिल लिटिल ब्रेक जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## arman 007

> जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<< :central 141:
> माइ हाट पीसेज लिटिल लिटिल ब्रेक जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>


ओह यह मुझसे कैसा गुनाह हो गया मेरे अल्लाह ............. मेरे दोस्त का दिल दुखा  मेरी वजह से !
तो फिर आगे पोस्टिंग बंद किये देता  हूँ जनाब !
और साथ ही आपसे दिल की गहराई से मुआफी चाहता हूँ ,कृपया मुझे क्षमा कीजिये !

----------


## pkj21

अभद्र भाषा का प्रयोग करना वर्जित है |

----------


## ranjit81

> अभद्र भाषा का प्रयोग करना वर्जित है |


yaha kaun abhadra shabd use kar raha

----------


## pkj21

आप मुझे बताएँ कि मैं क्या करूँ !

----------


## donsplender

> ओह यह मुझसे कैसा गुनाह हो गया मेरे अल्लाह ............. मेरे दोस्त का दिल दुखा  मेरी वजह से !
> तो फिर आगे पोस्टिंग बंद किये देता  हूँ जनाब !
> और साथ ही आपसे दिल की गहराई से मुआफी चाहता हूँ ,कृपया मुझे क्षमा कीजिये !



नि:सन्देह दर्द से लबरेज शायरी से जख्म हरे हो जाते है ....पर इसमें भी कोई सन्देह नहीं कि दर्द से लबरेज शायरी से उगला दर्द ...दर्द पर मरहम का काम भी करता है ..!!! कृपया जारी रखें !!

----------


## arman 007

> नि:सन्देह दर्द से लबरेज शायरी से जख्म हरे हो जाते है ....पर इसमें भी कोई सन्देह नहीं कि दर्द से लबरेज शायरी से उगला दर्द ...दर्द पर मरहम का काम भी करता है ..!!! कृपया जारी रखें !!


चलिए फिर से एक बार सूत्र को आगे बढाते हैं ,यदि किसी दोस्त का दिल अनजाने में दुःख जाए तो एडवांस में मुआफी चाहता हूँ !

मैं अपनी चाहतों का हिसाब लेने जो बैठ जाऊं 
तुम तो सिर्फ मेरा याद करना भी लोटा न सकोगे

----------


## arman 007

तुम क्या जानो मुहब्बत के "मीम" का मतलब 
अगर मिल जाए तो मोअजिज़ा न मिले तो मौत !


मीम-उर्दू भाषा का अक्षर "म"

मोअजिज़ा-चमत्कार

----------


## arman 007

बस.............तुम्हे न सोचूं तो बच सकता हूँ 
तबीब ने ये आखरी दवा हाथ जोड़कर बताई है !


तबीब -इलाज करने वाला (डॉक्टर या हकीम)

----------


## arman 007

तुम आओ तुम्हारी नजर उतारें हम 
खुद को फेंक दे तेरे सर से वार के !

----------


## arman 007

रो रो कर उसने कहा मुझे तुमसे नफरत है 
अगर नफरत ही थी तो इतना रोया क्यूँ ?

----------


## arman 007

बुजदिल हैं वो लोग जो मुहब्बत नहीं करते 
हौंसला चाहिए बर्बाद होने के लिए !

----------


## arman 007

हर पल उसे सोचना हर पल उसे खोजना 
कभी उसे पा लेना कभी खो देना 
मैं अजीब मेरी मुहब्बत उससे  अजीब है 
उसे याद न करना और फिर रो देना

----------


## arman 007

मैं अपनी रूह की पौशाक भी उसे पहना दूँ 
वो मेरी ज़ात में रहने का फैसला तो करे !

----------


## logical indian

जनाब आपने वादा को तोड़ दिया जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## arman 007

> जनाब आपने वादा को तोड़ दिया जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<


http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2033849
मैं इस सूत्र को बहुत मिस कर रहा था जनाब सॉरी .अब माफ भी कर दीजिए जनाब कब तक यूँही मुंह फूला कर बैठे रहेंगे !

----------


## arman 007

मुझसे मिलना तेरी ही किस्मत में था शायद 
इतनी हसीन मेरे हाथों की लकीरे तो नहीं

----------


## arman 007

मैंने पूछा कैसे निकलती है एक पल में जान 
उसने चलते चलते मेरा हाथ छोड़ दिया

----------


## arman 007

बड़ी तब्दीलियाँ लाये हैं अपने आप में लेकिन 
तुम्हे बस याद करने की वो आदत अब भी बाक़ी है

----------


## arman 007

एक पल में जो बर्बाद कर देते हैं दिल की बस्ती 
वो लोग देखने में बहुत मासूम होते हैं

----------


## arman 007

जब किया हम ने सवाल ए वफ़ा तो वो मुस्करा के बोले,
हम ने मोहबत ही कब की थी जो वफ़ा करते.

----------


## arman 007

उस  को फ़ुर्सत ही नही वक़्त निकाले  मोहसिन!
ऐसे होते है भला चाहने वाले  मोहसिन.

याद के दश्त में फिरता हूँ में नंगे पांव ,
देख  तू आके कभी पाँव  के छाले  मोहसिन.

खो गयी  सुबह की उम्मीद  और अब लगता है,
हम नही होंगे , के जब होंगे  उजाले मोहसिन.

मैं कहाँ, हकीम ए वक़्त कहाँ, अदाल कहाँ,
क्यूँ ना खलक़त की जुबां  पे लगाए ताले   मोहसिन.

वो जो इक शख्स मता ए दिल ओ जान था ना रहा,
अब भला कौन मेरे दर्द संभाले मोहसिन.

----------


## arman 007

उसने देखा ही नही अपनी हथेली पे गोर  से कभी,
उस  में धुंधली सी इक लकीर मेरे नाम की थी.

----------


## arman 007

रात भर गिरते रहे उनके दामन पे मेरे आँसू,
सुबह होते ही वो बोले के रात शबनूम बहुत  थी.

----------


## arman 007

क्या यही है कमाल इश्क़ ओ मोहब्बत करने का?
उम्र जीने की है और शौक मरने का.

----------


## arman 007

कोई हमसफर  ना होगा, तेरे जाने के बाद जाना!
हम सबसे हुवे है बेवफा एक तेरी ज़ात की खातिर.

----------


## arman 007

ऐ खुदा उनके हर लम्हे की खास हिफाजत करना 
मासूम  सा चेहरा है, उदास हो अच्छा नहीं लगता

----------


## logical indian

> http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2033849
> मैं इस सूत्र को बहुत मिस कर रहा था जनाब सॉरी .अब माफ भी कर दीजिए जनाब कब तक यूँही मुंह फूला कर बैठे रहेंगे !


चलो जी माफ किया जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>
मेरा डील बहोत बड़ा है जनाब <<<< इसलिए कोई माफी माँग ले तो मे मना नही कर पाटा हु जनाब <<<< हो हो हो हो <<<<

----------


## logical indian

जनाब मे आपकी शायरी को बहोत एंजोय कर रहा हु जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## donsplender

> रो रो कर उसने कहा मुझे तुमसे नफरत है 
> अगर नफरत ही थी तो इतना रोया क्यूँ ?


गजब ..........!!

----------


## logical indian

जनाब क्या शबनूम मतलब ऑस [ड्यु] होता है जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## donsplender

> रात भर गिरते रहे उनके दामन पे मेरे आँसू,
> सुबह होते ही वो बोले के रात शबनूम बहुत  थी.



बागबां की हररते, हसरते रह गई मुर्गी की !
वो बोले मज़ा आ गया आमलेट खा कर !!!

----------


## donsplender

> क्या यही है कमाल इश्क़ ओ मोहब्बत करने का?
> उम्र जीने की है और शौक मरने का.


बहुत खुब .........!

----------


## arman 007

> चलो जी माफ किया जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>
> मेरा डील बहोत बड़ा है जनाब <<<< इसलिए कोई माफी माँग ले तो मे मना नही कर पाटा हु जनाब <<<< हो हो हो हो <<<<


जनाब आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया मुआफी देने के लिए जनाब !



> जनाब मे आपकी शायरी को बहोत एंजोय कर रहा हु जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<


यह मेरी खुशकिस्मती है जनाब !



> जनाब क्या शबनूम मतलब ऑस [ड्यु] होता है जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<


जी हाँ जनाब !!!

----------


## arman 007

बेबसी है उदासी है और दर्द है 
सब हैं मेरे पास बस इक तुम ही नही हो

----------


## arman 007

कभी तकदीर का मातम कभी महबूब से शिकवा 
ऐ मंजिल ऐ मुहब्बत तेरे हर मोड़ पे रोना आया

----------


## pkj21

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है। धन्यवाद।

----------


## arman 007

दिसम्बर के काफिले को कुछ देर तो रोक लो
आते हैं हम भी पाँव से कांटे निकाल कर

----------


## arman 007

मुझे मालूम है मेरे  मुकद्दर में तुम नही हो उमर 
लेकिन मेरी तकदीर से छुप कर मुझे एक बार मिल जाओ

----------


## arman 007

ये जमीन की फितरत  है के हर चीज़ को जज्ब कर लेती है 
वरना तेरी याद में मेरे आंसुओं का अलग ही समन्दर होता

----------


## arman 007

हमारी बेखुदी का हाल वो पूछे अगर 
तो कहना होश बस इतना है कि तुम को याद करते हैं

----------


## arman 007

मत छीन अपना नाम मेरे लब से इस तरह 
इस बेनाम जिंदगी में तेरा नाम ही तो है

----------


## arman 007

चलो ये जिंदगी अब तुम्हारे नाम करते हैं 
सुना है बेवफा की बेवफा से खूब बनती है

----------


## arman 007

उसकी गुफ्तगू के इंतज़ार का नशा भी अजीब है शाकिर
हम फूलों और तितलियों से हमकलाम होते हैं

----------


## arman 007

हुस्न न मांग, नसीब मांग ऐ दोस्त 
हुस्न वाले अक्सर नसीब वालों के गुलाम हुआ करते  हैं

----------


## arman 007

यूँ पलकें झुका के मुझसे न पूछ मेरी औकात 
के मैं कुछ भी नही तेरे न देखने के बाद

----------


## arman 007

हम किस्मत की लकीरों से तुम को चुरा लेते 
बस एक बार मेरे होने का दावा तो किया होता

----------


## arman 007

तडपता है सिसकता है तरसता है मगर 
उस से कह दो किसी के हिज्र में मरता नही कोई

----------


## arman 007

उसे कहना कि दिल तोड़कर जाने ने वाले जरा इतना तो बता दे 
ये सजा प्यार करने की है या वफा करने की

----------


## arman 007

आज फिर उनसे मिलने को जी चाहता है
पास बैठकर बाते करने को दिल चाहता है
इतना हसीन था उनका आँसू पोछने का अंदाज़ कि 
फिर रोने को दिल चाहता  है

----------


## arman 007

होता जो अगर ये मुमकिन


तो हम तुझे  साँस बना कर अपने अंदर रखते 


तू रुक जाए तो मैं नही 
मैं मार जाऊं  तो तू नही...

----------


## arman 007

तुझ से बढ़ कर कोई अज़ाब नहीं 
ऐ मुहब्बत तेरा जवाब नहीं

----------


## arman 007

आंसू  पोंछकर कोई तो ये बता दे हमे 
रुलाने वाले ही क्यूँ अक्सर याद आते हैं

----------


## arman 007

शिद्दत ऐ दर्द से शर्मिंदा नही मेरी वफा "ग़ालिब"
जिन से रिश्ते गहरे हों वो जख्म भी गहरे देते हैं

----------


## arman 007

बिछड के हम से फिर किसी के भी न हो सकोगे तुम 
मिलोगे सबसे मगर हमारी ही तलाश में

----------


## arman 007

आंसू,आंहे,वीरानी ,तन्हाई और गम ऐ मुसलसल 
एक जरा सा इश्क हुआ था ,क्या क्या विरासत में दे गया

----------


## arman 007

कोई रूठे  अगर तुम से तो उसे फ़ौरन मना लेना 
के अना की जंग में अक्सर जुदाई जीत जाती  है

----------


## arman 007

हमारी भी कद्र होगी उन्हें तन्हाइयों में फराज़ 
अभी तो बहुत लोग हैं उनके गिर्द  दिल्लगी के लिए

----------


## arman 007

उस के छोड़ जाने के बाद हम मुहब्बत नही करते 
थोड़ी सी उम्र है किस किस को आजमाते फिरेंगे

----------


## arman 007

वो जो कहता था भला इश्क में क्या रखा है 
एक हीर ने उसे रांझा बना रखा है

----------


## arman 007

तुम जैसा कौन,कब और कहाँ मिलेगा 
सोचो,बताओ वरना मेरे हो जाओ

----------


## arman 007

मैं खुद को बेच भी दूँ फिर भी तुझे पा नहीं सकता 
मैं आम सा हमेशा तू खास सा मुसलसल

----------


## arman 007

मैं और उसे भूल जाऊं कैसी बाते करते हो 
सूरत तो फिर सूरत है वो नाम भी प्यारा लगता है

----------


## arman 007

पहले तेरी थी जुस्तजू मुझको 
अब मैं अपनी तलाश करता हूँ

----------


## arman 007

मेरे नसीब की  ये भी तो खुशनसीबी है 
मुझ को  देख के सब पूछते हैं हाल उसका

----------


## arman 007

वो जहर देता  तो दुनिया की नजरों  में आ जाता 
कमाल की सोच थी उसकी,उसने प्यार किया  और छोड़ दिया

----------


## arman 007

कभी कभी के तसव्वुर से जी नही भरता 
मेरे  ख्यालों में आओ तो बार बार आओ

----------


## arman 007

कलाई न पकड़ा करो न ही पास आया करो 
बात चूडियों की नहीं जज्बात मचल जाते हैं

----------


## arman 007

कितने तोहफे देती है यह मुहब्बत भी दोस्तों 
दुःख अलग,रुसवाई अलग,जुदाई अलग,तन्हाई अलग

----------


## arman 007

मुहब्बत करनी है तो हद में रह कर करो 
बेइंतिहा चाहोगे तो  मेरी तरह टूट जाओगे

----------


## arman 007

कभी ले मुझसे मुझसे मेरे शब औ रोज का हिसाब 
फिर ढूँढ अपने सिवा कुछ और मेरी जिंदगी में

----------


## arman 007

तुम भी कर के देख लो मुहब्बत किसी से 
जान लोगे  हमने मुस्कराना क्यूँ छोड़  दिया

----------


## AvinashiK

Guys visit to pollkholl.in

----------


## AvinashiK

for more such shayaris

----------


## AvinashiK

Can you visit to the Pollkholl.in

----------


## arman 007

उन्हें बेवफा जो बोलूं तो तौहीन ऐ वफा है 
वो तो वफा निभा रहे हैं कभी इधर.....कभी उधर

----------


## arman 007

नींद और तुम कहाँ पे रहते हो 
दोनों क्यूं  रात भर नही आते

----------


## arman 007

मुश्किल हुआ है रहना हमे इस दयार में 
बरसों यहाँ रहे हैं ये अपना नही हुआ

----------


## arman 007

कर गया न इश्क बर्बाद....
करो करो और मुहब्बत करो

----------


## arman 007

ये साल भी उदास रहा रूठ  कर गया 
तुझसे मिले बगैर दिसम्बर गुजर गया

----------


## arman 007

वक्त पड़ने पर हुयी महसूस तन्हाई बहुत 
शहर में थी यूँ तो लोगों से  शनासाई बहुत

----------


## arman 007

हो न जाये हुस्न की शान में गुस्ताखी कहीं  
तुम चले जाओ तुम्हे देख के प्यार आता है

----------


## arman 007

मैं इस लिए भी अपनी ख्वाहिशात को तर्क कर देता हूँ 
मुझे अक्सर वो नही मिलता जो मेरी ख्वाहिश बन जाये

----------


## arman 007

निगाहें बोलती हैं बेतहाशा 
मुहब्बत पागलों की गुफ्तुगू है

----------


## arman 007

निगाहें किस से देखो हमेशा हुस्न ऐ लैला को 
सनम जैसा भी हो बेमिसाल होता है

----------


## arman 007

एक आंसू की कीमत हो अगर एक पैसा 
उसे कहना तुम मेरे करोड़ों के मकरूज़ हो

----------


## arman 007

ख्वाहिशों का इक साल और गुजर गया 
अब भी तेरे बगैर दिसम्बर गुजर गया 
पिछले बरस दुआ थी तुझे खो न दूँ कहीं 
अब के बरस दुआ है तेरा सामना न हो

----------


## arman 007

सोर्ज के साथ डूब गया मेरा दिल भी आज 
इतना उदास शाम का मंजर पहले कभी न था

----------


## arman 007

जब भी चाँद को देखो याद करना हमे 
ये सोच कर नही कि खूबसूरत है वो 
ये सोच कर कि तन्हा है वो भी 
हमारी तरह सितारों की भीड़ में

----------


## arman 007

ज़ालिम क़त्ल करना के लिया क्या हत्यार चुना है  ...
न  गवाह न  सबूत न  वजह  ना कोई कसूर...

----------


## arman 007

...............................................

----------


## arman 007

तेरी याद का मेरी आँख से कुछ ऐसा रिश्ता है 
मैं जब भी तुझे याद करता हूँ ये रो पड़ती हैं

----------


## arman 007

कहने को तो बाते बहुत सी हैं 
मुख्तसिर लफ्जों में मेरी आखरी ख्वाहिश हो तुम

----------


## arman 007

जाने किस उम्र  में जायेगी ये आदत अपनी 
रूठना  उस से तो औरों से लड़ते रहना

----------


## arman 007

रात को आजाद हो जाते हैं जाने किस तरह 
सारा दिन रखता हूँ मैं तो आंसू बाँध कर

----------


## arman 007

उफ्फ्फ... वो नर्म  लबो का धीरे से कहना 
कोई देख न ले अब मुझे जाने दो

----------


## arman 007

न चाहोगे तब भी मिल ही जायेगा 
मुहब्बत में धोखा आजकल उरूज पर है

----------


## arman 007

काश....मेरे लिए तुम मौत होते 
यकीन तो रहता कि  एक दिन जरूर आओगे

----------


## arman 007

अब बस भी कर दे  लोगो को यु टूट कर चाहना 
वो देख एक और शख्स तुझे छोडकर जा रहा है

----------


## arman 007

तुम बहुत दिल नशींन थे पर जब से 
किसी और के हुए हो ज़हर लगते हो

----------


## arman 007

जरा सी बात करने का सलीका सीख लो तुम भी 
इधर तुम बात करते हो उधर दिल टूट जाता है

----------


## arman 007

तुम ये कह कर कि "सिर्फ मेरे हो"
कितना ज़हनी सुकून देते हो

----------


## arman 007

तुझे हर बात पे मेरी जरूरत पड़ती
काश मैं भी कोई "झूट" होता

----------


## arman 007

"किसी का ये सोच कर  साथ मत छोड़ना कि  उस के  पास कुछ नहीं तुम्हें  देने के  लिए,


बस ये सोच कर  साथ निभाना के  हो सकता ही उस के  पास कुछ भी ना हो तुम्हारे सिवा

----------


## arman 007

आज चंद हू बहु तुझ जैसा है 
वही हुस्न,वही गुरुर,और वही दूरी

----------


## arman 007

क़िस्मत पे नाज़ है तो वजह तेरी
मोहब्बत.
खुशियाँ जो पास हैं तो वजह तेरी
मोहब्बत..
तुझ से मोहब्बत की तलब केसे ना
करूँ....
चलती जो ये साँस है तो वजह तेरी
मोहब्बत.

----------


## arman 007

बेठे थे अपनी मस्ती में के अचानक तड़प  उठे 
आकर तेरे ख्याल ने अच्छा नहीं किया

----------


## arman 007

तुम मुझे छोड़ के, ठुकरा के जा भी सकते हो 
तेरे हाथो में मेरा हाथ है जंजीर नहीं

----------


## arman 007

ख्वाबों में जो लुत्फ़ था वो अब नहीं रहा 
लौट आओ के मेरी नींदों को जरूरत है तुम्हारी

----------


## arman 007

मुझे समझाया न करो के अब तो हो चुकी मुझको 
मुहब्बत मशविरा होती तो तुमसे पूछ कर करते

----------


## arman 007

आँख खुली है तो इस सोच में गुम हूँ 
कैसे गुजरेगा एक और दिन तेरे बगैर

----------


## arman 007

साहिब मुझे इन्साफ चाहिए 
दिल मेरा है, तो मालिक कोई और क्यूँ

----------


## arman 007

शायर तो मैं "ऐ ग़ालिब" उम्दा रहा हूँ तुझसे...!!
मेरा जो सनम था वो, कम बेवफा निकला.....!!!

----------


## arman 007

बदल जाती है जिँदगी की सच्चाई उस वक्त...
जब कोई हमारा ही' हमारे सामने हमारा नहीँ रहता

----------


## arman 007

भला पत्थरों से भी लकीरे मिटा करती है,
कितने नादान है मेरे दिल से तेरा नाम मिटाने वाले

----------


## arman 007

तुझसे बिछड़ कर एक फायदा मुझे भी हुआ
तनहा चलने का सलीका तो आ गया मुझे

----------


## arman 007

वो खुद पर गुरुर करता है तो इसमें हैरत  क्या ?
जिसे हम चाहे वो आम हो ही नहीं सकता

----------


## arman 007

आज उसने अजीब सवाल किया 
मुझ पर मरते हो तो जिंदा क्यूँ हो ?

----------


## arman 007

वो मुझसे दूर होकर  खुश है तो खुश रहने दो ऐ दोस्त 
मुझे अपनी चाहत से ज्यादा उसकी मुस्कराहट पसंद है

----------


## arman 007

रिश्वत भी नही लेता कमबख्त ये जान छोड़ने की 
ये इश्क मुझे बहुत ईमानदार लगता है

----------


## arman 007

सिर्फ एक रूह बची है ले जा सकते हो तो ले जाओ 
बाक़ी सब तेरे इश्क में हम हार बैठे  है

----------


## arman 007

हमे कुछ जख्म ऐसे भी मिले हैं 
के वक्त भी जिनका मरहम नहीं है

----------


## arman 007

तुम्हारी बात लम्बी है, दलीले है, बहाने हैं 
हमारी बात सिर्फ इतनी हमारी ज़िन्दगी तुम हो

----------


## arman 007

मोहलत दे कर मारता है 
इश्क भी अजीब शिकारी है

----------


## arman 007

तू एक बार भी हमसे मिला नही वरना 
हम तेरे दिल को भी तेरे खिलाफ कर  देते

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

इससे बढकर दोस्त कोई दूसरा होता नहीं  l 
सब जुदा हो जाएँ लेकिन गम जुदा होता नहीं ll 
:central 141:

----------


## arman 007

हमे मुहब्बत रास नहीं आती 
जो भी मिलता है बिछड़ जाता है

----------


## arman 007

ऐ इश्क जरा सुन,एक बात बता मुझको 
क्या सबको आजमाते हो या मुझसे दुश्मनी है

----------


## arman 007

खुदा ने सब्र करने की मुझे तौफीक बख्शी है 
अरे जी भर  के तड़पाओ शिकायत कौन करता है

----------


## arman 007

सोचा था के उससे बिछडेंगे  तो मर जायेंगे 
हुआ कुछ भी नहीं और रहा भी कुछ नहीं

----------


## arman 007

कभी आंसू कभी सजदे कभी हाथों का उठ जाना 
मुहब्बतें नाकाम हो जाये तो रब बहुत याद आता है

----------


## arman 007

तेरी तलाश में मेरा वजूद ही न रहा 
तबाह कर गयी मेरी हस्ती को आरज़ू तेरी

----------


## arman 007

यूँ न कर बर्बाद मुझको बाज़ आ जा मेरा दिल दुखाने से 
मैं तो इंसान हूँ, पत्थर भी टूट जाता है इतना आजमाने से

----------


## arman 007

कांच जैसे होते हैं हम जैसे तन्हा लोगों के दिल 
कभी टूट जाते हैं,कभी तोड़ दिए जाते हैं

----------


## arman 007

बेवफाई की ठोकर ऐसी लगी के जी भर गया मुहब्बत से 
वरना हम भी थे किसी के आशिक अभी कल ही की बात है

----------


## arman 007

दर्द देती है मुझे अब हमदर्दी हर शख्स की 
मेरी दुनिया उजाड़ी थी इक शख्स ने यूँही दिलासा देकर

----------


## arman 007

लब व् रुखसार छुपा रखे हैं तूने  हिजाब में 
आंखे बता रही हैं तू बंदा हसीन है

----------


## arman 007

बना कर छोड़ देते हैं अपनी जात का आदी 
कुछ लोग ऐसे भी इंतकाम लेते हैं

----------


## arman 007

कितना मुश्किल है ये जिंदगी का सफर 
खुदा ने मरना हराम किया लोगो ने जीना

----------


## arman 007

न मेरी  दुआ ने सफर किया न मेरे आंसुओं ने असर किया 
तुझे मांग मांग के थक गए मेरे होंट  भी मेरे हाथ भी

----------


## arman 007

इतना दर्द तो मरने से भी न होगा 
जितना दर्द  तेरी ख़ामोशी ने दिया है

----------


## arman 007

न कहा करो हर बार के हम छोड़ देंगे तुमको 
न हम इतने आम हैं न ये तेरे बस  की बात है

----------


## arman 007

नहीं है होंसला मुझमें  तुम्हे खोने का पर सुन लो 
ये दुनिया मुझको खो देगी अगर तुम खो गए मुझसे

----------


## arman 007

हमने सोचा था के बताएंगे सब दुःख दर्द तुमको 
पर तुमने तो इतना भी न पूछा के  खामोश क्यूँ हो

----------


## arman 007

माना के बहुत कीमती है वक्त तेरा 
मगर हम भी नायाब है बार बार नहीं मिलते

----------


## arman 007

मौत से पहले भी एक मौत होती है 
देखो ज़रा तुम जुदा होकर किसी से

----------


## arman 007

कदम रुक से गये हैं फूल बिकते देख कर
वो अक्सर कहा करता  था मुहब्बत फूल जैसी है

----------


## arman 007

हज़ार चेहरों मे उसकी मुशाहबतें  मिली मुझको
पर दिल की ज़िद थी अगर  वो नहीं तो उस जैसा भी नहीं.

मुशाहबतें- मिलता जुलता चेहरा

----------


## arman 007

हाथ की लकीरे सिर्फ सजावट बयान करती है 
किस्मत अगर मालूम होती तो कभी इश्क न करते

----------


## arman 007

मेरा तकिया करोड़ो अरबों का बिकता 
अगर आंसुओं की कोई कीमत होती

----------


## arman 007

मुझे मालूम है तुम खुश हो मेरी जुदाई से....


अब ख़याल रखना अपना, तुम्हें तुम जैसा ना मिल जाए कोई...

----------


## arman 007

तवील न सही अगरचे मुख्तसर तो होगा 
तेरे दिल की किताब में मेरा ज़िक्र 

तवील -विस्तृत 
अगरचे- भले ही 
 मुख्तसर-थोडा सा .in short

----------


## arman 007

इजाजत हो तो कुछ अर्ज करूं 
खेल चुके हो तो दिल वापिस कर दो

----------


## arman 007

तुम्हे मालूम है मुहब्बत क्या है ?
छोड़ो  छोड़ो जान  जाओगे तो जान  से जाओगे

----------


## doccyk

दुनिया मे बेवफाओ की कमी नही अब सूरज को देख लो
आता है उशा के साथ
रहता है किरण के साथ
और जाता है संधया के साथ….

----------


## doccyk

जब खामोश आँखो से बात होती है
ऐसे ही मोहब्बत की शुरुआत होती है
तुम्हारे ही ख़यालो में खोए रहते हैं
पता नही कब दिन और कब रात होती है……

----------


## doccyk

इतनी खूबसूरती कभी नही देखी,
बनाने वाला भी बना के हैरान होगा आपको,
खूबसूरती की जिंदा मिशल हो तुम,
खुदा भी देखकर हैरान होगा आपको…

----------


## doccyk

मेरी कब्र पे मत गुलाब लेके आना
ना ही हाथों में चिराग लेके आना
प्यासा हू मैं बरसो से राणा जी
बोतल Mountain Dew की और एक ग्लास लेके आना.

----------


## doccyk

बैठ कर मेहबूबा कि बाहो में ऐसा जोश आया
वाह वाह!
वाह वाह!
बैठ कर मेहबूबा कि बाहो में ऐसा जोश आया
फिर…
फिर क्या हुआ?
बीबी ने देख लिया और ICU में होश आया!

----------


## doccyk

खुदा का दिया हुआ नूर हो तुम,
फरिस्तो से पाया हुआ हूर हो तुम
रब करे किसी की नज़र ना लगे तुम्हे
इस दुनिया मे सबसे खूबसूरत ज़रूर हो तुम

----------


## doccyk

मुस्कुराते पलको पे सनम चले आते हैं,
आप क्या जानो कहाँ से हमारे गम आते हैं,
आज भी उस मोड़ पर खड़े हैं,
जहाँ किसी ने कहा था,कि ठहरो हम अभी आते हैं……….

----------


## doccyk

हर नई सुबह का नया नज़ारा,
ठंडी हवा लेके आई पैगाम हमारा,
जागो,उठो,तैयार हो जाओ,
खुशियो से भरा रहे आज का दिन तुम्हारा.

----------


## doccyk

मोहब्बत करली तुमसे बहुत सोचने के बाद,
अब किसीको देखना नहीं तुम्हे देखने के बाद,
दुनिया छोड़ देंगे तुम्हे पाने के बाद,
खुदा माफ़ करे इतना जूठ बोलने के बाद.
जागो,उठो,तैयार हो जाओ,
खुशियो से भरा रहे आज का दिन तुम्हारा.

----------


## doccyk

आज की रात आपके लिए खास हो,
हर वक़्त मच्छर आपके आस पास हो,
काट काट कर आपकी जान खाए,
भगवान करे सारी रात आपको नींद ना आए

----------


## doccyk

मेरे वजूद मे काश तू उतार जाए
मे देखु आईना ओर तू नज़र आए,
तू हो सामने और वक़्त ठहर जाए,
ये ज़िंदगी तुझे यू ही देखते हुए गुज़र जाए..

----------


## doccyk

हर तरफ पढ़ाई का साया है,
किताबो मैं सुख किसने पाया है,
लड़के तो जाते है tution लड़कियाँ देखने,
और sir कहते है देखो इतनी बरसात मे लड़का पढ़ने आया है

----------


## doccyk

कड़ी से कड़ी जोङते जाओ तो जंजीर बन जाती है॥
मेहनत पे मेहनत करो तो तक़दीर बन जाती है।

----------


## arman 007

तुम किसी और के हो जाओ जानां 
अमीर होने में अभी वक्त लगेगा

----------


## arman 007

मजबूर कर देता है ये कानून ऐ मुहब्बत वरना 
मैं तुझे इतना चाहूँ के इंतिहा कर दूँ

----------


## arman 007

ज़रा सा बात करने का सलीका सीख लो तुम भी 
इधर तुम लब हिलाते हो उधर दिल टूट जाता है

----------


## arman 007

सुना है काफी पढ़ लिख गए हो तुम 
कभी वो भी तो पढ़ो जो हम नही कहते

----------


## arman 007

एक बार और देख कर मुझे आजाद कर दे मोहसिन 
के मैं आज भी तेरी पहली नजर की  क़ैद में हूँ

----------


## arman 007

रात देहलीज़ पर बैठी रही आँखें मेरी 
तू न आया तो कोई ख्वाब ही भेजा होता

----------


## arman 007

चुराओ नजरे ,छुडाओ दामन,बदल के रस्ता बढाओ उलझन 
तुम्हे दुआओं से फिर भी हमने जो पा लिया तो क्या करोगे

----------


## arman 007

उन्हे हम याद आते है बड़ी  फ़ुर्सत के  लम्हो में.......


मगर  ये भी हक़ीक़त है उन्हे फ़ुर्सत नही मिलती...

----------


## arman 007

मैं  नजर  से पी रहा हूँ ये समा बदल ना जाए.


ना उठाओ तुम निगाहें  कहीं रात ढाल ना जाए .


अभी रात कुछ है बाकी, ना उठा नक़ाब साकी .


तेरा रिंद  गिरते -गिरते कहीं फिर सभल ना जाए.


मेरे ज़िंदगी के मालिक, मेरे दिल पे हाथ रख दे  .


तेरे आने की खुशी मैं मेरा दम  निकल ना जाए.


मैं बना तो लूँ  नशेमन, इसी शाखे गुलसिता  मैं .


कहीं साथ आशियाँ  के ये चमन भी जल ना जाए.

----------


## arman 007

तुम हमारे किसी तरह न हुए 
वरना दुनिया में क्या नहीं होता

----------


## doccyk

मेरी मोहब्बत मेरे दिल की गफलत थी
मैं बेसबब ही उम्र भर तुझे कोसता रहा…..
आखिर ये बेवफाई और वफ़ा क्या है
तेरे जाने के बाद देर तक सोचता रहा……
मैं इसे किस्मत कहूँ या बदकिस्मती अपनी
तुझे पाने के बाद भी तुझे खोजता रहा….
सुना था वो मेरे दर्द मे ही छुपा है कहीं
उसे ढूँढने को मैं अपने ज़ख्म नोचता रहा…

----------


## doccyk

यादों की किम्मत वो क्या जाने,
जो ख़ुद यादों के मिटा दिए करते हैं,
यादों का मतलब तो उनसे पूछो जो,
यादों के सहारे जिया करते हैं…

----------


## doccyk

प्यार वो हम को बेपनाह कर गये,फिर ज़िनदगीं में हम को,
तन्नहा कर गये, चाहत थी उनके इश्क में,फ़नाह होने की,
पर वो लौट कर आने को,भी मना कर गये..

----------


## doccyk

शिकायत है उन्हें कि,
हमें मोहब्बत करना नही आता,
शिकवा तो इस दिल को भी है,
पर इसे शिकायत करना नहीं आता

----------


## doccyk

*कुछ* तो मजबूरियां रही होंगी यूं कोई बेवफा नही होता,
 टटोल कर देखो अपने दिल को हर फासला बेवजह नहीं होता….

----------


## doccyk

तेरी बेरुखी को भी रुतबा दिया हमने ,
तेरे प्यार का हर क़र्ज़ अदा किया हमने ,
मत सोच के हम भूल गए है तुझे ,
आज भी खुदा से पहले याद किया है तुझे

----------


## doccyk

आँखों में रहा दिल में उतर कर नहीं देखा
कश्ती के मुसाफिर ने समंदर नहीं देखा
पत्थर मुझे कहता है मेरा चाहने वाला
मैं मोम हूँ उसने मुझे छू कर नहीं देखा

----------


## doccyk

धोखा दिया था जब तूने मुझे. जिंदगी से मैं नाराज था,
सोचा कि दिल से तुझे निकाल दूं. मगर कंबख्त दिल भी तेरे पास था….

----------


## doccyk

पास आकर सभी दूर चले जाते हैं, हम अकेले थे अकेले ही रह जाते हैं, दिल का दर्द किससे दिखाए, मरहम लगाने वाले ही ज़ख़्म दे जाते हैं.

----------


## doccyk

सारी उम्र आंखो मे एक सपना याद रहा,
सदियाँ बीत गयी पर वो लम्हा याद रहा,
ना जाने क्या बात थी उनमे और हममे,
सारी मेहफिल भुल गये बस वह चेहरा याद रहा ..

----------


## doccyk

जनाजा मेरा उठ रहा था,
फिर भी तकलीफ थी उसे आने में!
बेवफा घर में बैठी पूछ रही थी,
और कितनी देर है दफनाने में?

----------


## doccyk

मिलना इतिफाक था बिछरना नसीब था ..
वो तुना हे दूर चला गया जितना वो करीब था ..
हम उसको देखने क लिए तरसते रहे …
जिस शख्स की हथेली पे हमारा नसीब था

----------


## doccyk

दोस्ती उन से करो जो निभाना जानते हो,
नफ़रत उन से करो जो भूलना जानते हो,
ग़ुस्सा उन से करो जो मानना जनता हो,
प्यार उनसे करो जो दिल लुटाना जनता हो..

----------


## doccyk

*रास्ता सुझाई देता है**,*







*न मंजिल दिखाई देती है**,*







न लफ्ज़ जुबां पर आते हैं,







न धड़कन सुनाई देती है,







एक अजीब सी कैफियत ने







आन घेरा है मुझे,







की हर सूरत में,







तेरी सूरत दिखाई देती है…

----------


## doccyk

फूल जब माँगते है बरसो दुआ,
तब बहारो की कली खिलती है |
तुम तो आई हो कही जन्नत से,
ऐसी महबूबा जमाने मे कहाँ मिलती है ||

----------


## doccyk

हर समुंदर में साहिल नहीं होता
हर जहाज़ में मिज़ाइल नहीं होती
अगर धीरूभाई नहीं होते
तो हर गधे के पास मोबाइल नहीं होता…

----------


## doccyk

आज हम उनको बेवफा बताकर आए है!
उनके खतो को पानी में बहाकर आए है .
कोई निकाल न ले उन्हें पानी से…
इस लिए पानी में भी आग लगा कर आए है !

----------


## doccyk

हम से दूर जाओगे कैसे?
दिल से हमे भुलाओगे कैसे?
हम तो वो खुश्बू है
जो सांसो मे बसती है,
अपनी सांसो को रोक पाओगे कैसे?

----------


## doccyk

याद तेरी आती है क्यो.यू तड़पाती है क्यो?
दूर हे जब जाना था.. फिर रूलाती है क्यो?
दर्द हुआ है ऐसे, जले पे नमक जैसे.
खुद को भी जानता नही, तुझे भूलाऊ कैसे?

----------


## doccyk

जब खुदा ने इश्क बनाया होगा,
तब उसने भी इसे आजमाया होगा..
हमारी औकात ही क्या है,
कमबख्त इश्क ने तो
खुदा को भी रुलाया होगा!

----------


## doccyk

देख कर उसको अक्सर हमे एहसास होता है,
कभी कभी गम देने वाला भी बहुत ख़ास होता है,
ये और बात है वो हर पल नही होता हमारे पास,
मगर उसका दिया गम अक्सर हमारे पास होता है…!

----------


## doccyk

बनाने वाले ने भी तुझे,
किसी कारण से बनाया होगा,
छोड़ा होगा जब ज़मीन पर तुझे,
उसके सीने में भी दर्द तो आया होगा

----------


## doccyk

हकीक़त कहो तो उनको ख्वाब लगता है ..
शिकायत करो तो उनको मजाक लगता है…
कितने सिद्दत से उन्हें याद करते है हम ………….
और एक वो है ….जिन्हें ये सब इत्तेफाक लगता है……………

----------


## doccyk

मत मुस्कुराओ इतना की फूलो को खबर लग जाये,
हम करें आपकी तारीफ और आपको नजर लग जाये
खुदा करे बहुत लम्बी हो आपकी जिंदगी ,
और उस पर भी हमारी उम्र लग जाये….

----------


## ashwanimale

बहुत गहरे अर्थ के साथ हैं उपर्युक्त पंक्तियाँ : डोकसिक मित्र

----------


## doccyk

हमने भी कभी प्यार किया था,
थोड़ा नही बेशुमार किया था,
दिल टूट कर रह गया,
जब उसने कहा, अरे मैने तो मज़ाक किया था…

----------


## doccyk

> बहुत गहरे अर्थ के साथ हैं उपर्युक्त पंक्तियाँ : डोकसिक मित्र


धन्यवाद दोस्त

----------


## doccyk

रिश्ते चाहे कितने भी बुरे हो
लेकिन कभी भी उन्हे मत तोड़ना
क्यूकी पानी चाहे कितना भी गंदा हो
प्यास नही तो आग तो बुज़ाता ही हैं…

----------


## doccyk

ज़िंदगी मे अभी तो बहुत चलना बाकी हैं
अभी तो कई इंतेहनो से गुज़रना बाकी हैं
हमे लड़ना हे ज़िंदगी की सभी मुश्किलो से
हमने तो मुठि भर ज़मीन नापी हैं
अभी तो हमे सारा जहाँ नापना बाकी हैं …

----------


## doccyk

वो ज़िंदगी ही क्या जिसमे मोहब्बत नही,
वो मोहबत ही क्या जिसमे यादें नही,
वो यादें क्या जिसमे तुम नही,
और वो तुम ही क्या जिसके साथ हम नही!!!

----------


## doccyk

में तो चिराग हू तेरे आशियाने का
कभी ना कभी तो बुझ जाऊंगा …
आज शिकायत है तुझे मेरे उजाले से
कल अँधेरे में बहुत याद आऊंगा …

----------


## doccyk

टूटे ख्वाबों को जोड़ा नही जाता,
तुज़से रिश्ता अब भी तोड़ा नही जाता,
पाना तुमको मुमकिन हे नही,
पर यह दिल मेरी सुनता ही नही.

----------


## doccyk

सुहाना मौसम ओर हवा मे नमी होगी
आशुंओ की बहती नदी होगी
मिलना तो हम तब भी चाहेगे आपसे
जब आपके पास वक्त और हमारे पास सासों कि कमी होगी

----------


## doccyk

खुशबु तेरी मूज़े महका जाती है
तेरी हर बात मूज़े बहका जाती है
सांस को बहुत देर लगती है आने में
हर सांस से पहले तेरी याद आ जाती है !!!

----------


## doccyk

उगता हुआ सूरज दुआ दे आपको
खिलता हुआ फूल खुशबू दे आपको
हम तो कुछ भी देने के काबिल नहीं,
देनेवाला हज़ार खुशिया दे आपको!

----------


## doccyk

चाँद ने चांदनी को याद किया
रात ने सितारो को याद किया
हमारे पास न तो चाँद है न चांदनी
इसलिए हमने अपने चाँद से भी प्यारे दोस्त को याद किया

----------


## doccyk

सफ़र ज़िंदगी का बहुत ही हसीन है
सभी को किसी न किसी की तलाश हैं
किसी के पास मंज़िल हैं तो राह नही
और जिसके पास राह हें तो मंज़िल नही

----------


## doccyk

आज फिर वो हमें रुला के चली गयी ,
आज फिर वो हमें बहका कर चली गयी ,
दिल हमारा ले गयी और बदले ,
अपना शौपिंग का बिल थमा कर चली गयी!

----------


## doccyk

इंतज़ार की आरज़ू अब खो गयी है,
खामोशियो की आदत हो गयी है,
न सीकवा रहा न शिकायत किसी से,
अगर है तो एक मोहब्बत,
जो इन तन्हाइयों से हो गई है..!

----------


## doccyk

एक सच्चा दिल सब के पास होता हैं !
फिर क्यों नहीं सब पे विश्वास होता हैं !!
इंसान चाहे कितनो भी आम हो….!
वो किसी न किसी के लिए जरुर खास होता हैं !!

----------


## doccyk

इश्क़ ने हमे बेनाम कर दिया,
हर खुशी से हमे अंजान कर दिया,
हमने तो कभी नही चाहा की
हमे भी मोहब्बत हो,
लेकिन आप की एक नज़र ने हमे
नीलाम कर दिया…………..

----------


## doccyk

हर पल मे खुशी देती है मा,
अपनी ज़िंदगी से जीवन देती है मा,
भगवान क्या है!!! मा की पूजा करो जनाब,
क्यूकी भगवान को भी जनम देती है मा…

----------


## doccyk

जिस चीज़ पे तू हाथ रखे वो चीज़ तेरी हो,
और जिस से तू प्यार करे, वो तक़दीर मेरी हो.

----------


## doccyk

जुकी जुकी नजर तेरी, कमाल कर जाती हे,
उठती हे एक बार तो, सवाल कर जाती हे,

----------


## doccyk

बरसात आये तो ज़मीन गीली न हो,
धूप आये तो सरसों पीली न हो,
ए दोस्त तूने यह कैसे सोच लिया कि,
तेरी याद आये और पलकें गीली न हों।

----------


## doccyk

किस्मत पर एतबार किसको है
मिल जाय ख़ुशी तो इंकार किसको है
कुछ मेरी मजबूरियां हैं मेरी जान,
वरना जुदाई से प्यार किसको है!

----------


## doccyk

चाँद से कहो चमकना छोङ दे
सितारोँ से कहो टिमटिमाना छोङ दे
तुम मुझसे मिलने नहीँ आती तो
अपनी यादोँ से कहो मुझे सताना छोङ दे!

----------


## doccyk

सुना है प्यार मे उड़ जाती है नींद,
सुना है प्यार मे उड़ जाती है नींद,
काश कोई हमें भी प्यार करे,
क्योकि हमें बहुत आती है नींद.

----------


## doccyk

सोचा था इस कदर उनको भूल जाएँगे,
देखकर भी अनदेखा कर जाएँगे,
पर जब जब सामने आया उनका चेहरा,
सोचा एस बार देखले, अगली बार भूल जाएँगे…..

----------


## doccyk

दिल का दर्द दिल तोड़ने वाले क्या जाने,
प्यार के रिवाज़ो को ज़माना क्या जाने,
होती कितनी तकलीफ़ लड़की पटाने मैं,
ये घर पे बैठा लड़की का बाप किया जाने. ..

----------


## doccyk

वो दिन दिन नही..वो रात रात नही..
वो पल पल नही जिस पल आपकी बात नही..
आपकी यादो से मौत हमे अलग कर सके.
मौत की भी इतनी भी औकात नही

----------


## doccyk

क्यो किसी से इतना प्यार हो जाता है,
एक पल का इंतज़ार भी दुश्वार हो जाता है,
लगने लगते है अपने भी प्यारे,
और एक अजनबी पर ऐतबार हो जाता है…

----------


## doccyk

बिन बुलाये किसी के घर जाया नहीं करते ,
महफिल में इश्क बहाया नहीं करते ,
आज फिर उन्ही के आने का करार है ‘देव’ ,
वर्ना किसी के इंतजार में राहे यूँ सजाया नहीं करते

----------


## doccyk

फुल हो तुम मुरझाना नहीं
अपने इस दोस्त को कभी भुलाना नहीं
जब तक हम जिन्दा है ए दोस्त
कभी किसी से घबराना नहीं

----------


## doccyk

ये लडकियों के बाल
है लडको को फ़साने के जाल
चूस लेती है खून जिस्म का सारा
इसी लिए होते है इनके होठ लाल

----------


## doccyk

डूबना है तो समुद्र में जाके डुबो, किनारे पर क्या रखा है,
प्यार करना है तो बाहो में आके करो किनारे पर क्या रखा है….
महेंद्रसिंह चौहान …

----------


## doccyk

शुबह होती नही शाम ढलती नही
नज़ाने क्या खूबी है आप मे के
आप को यादकिए बिना खुशी मिलती नही

----------


## doccyk

दिल का दर्द दिल तोड़ने वाले क्या जाने,
प्यार के रिवाजों को ज़माने क्या जाने,
होती कितनी तकलीफ़ लड़की पटाने मैं,
ये घर पे बैठा लड़की का बाप किया जाने?

----------


## doccyk

खुद को ख़ुदा कहा और खुद ही ख़ुदा हो गए,
रिश्तों की कशमकश में खुद से जुदा हो गए !
बांचते रहे तमाम उम्र आईने में अपनी सूरत,
तन्हा रहे जिंदगी में और भीड़ में ही खो गए !!

----------


## doccyk

पानी में विस्की मिलाओ तो नशा चड़ता है,
पानी में रम मिलाओ तो नशा चड़ता है,
पानी में ब्रेंड़ी मिलाओ तो नशा चड़ता है,
साला पानी में ही कुछ गड़बड़ है…

----------


## doccyk

कामयाबी कभी बड़ी नही होती,
पाने वाले हमेशा बड़े होते है.
दरार कभी बड़ी नही होती,
भरने वाले हमेशा बड़े होते है.
इतिहास के हर पन्ने पर लिखा है,
दोस्ती कभी बड़ी नही होती,
निभाने वाले हमेशा बड़े होते है…

----------


## doccyk

मे तोड़ लेता अगर तू गुलाब होती
मे जवाब बनता अगर तू सबाल होती
सब जानते है मैं नशा नही करता,
मगर में भी पी लेता अगर तू शराब होती!

----------


## doccyk

शायरी तो दिल की बात है,
होठों पे आये तो बाड़ी खास है,
और दिल मे रहे तो सब बकवास है.

----------


## doccyk

आईना देखोगे तो मेरी याद आएगी
साथ गुज़री वो मुलाकात याद आएगी
पल भर क लिए वक़्त ठहर जाएगा,
जब आपको मेरी कोई बात याद आएगी.

----------


## doccyk

दिल के अरमान आँसुओ मे बह गये,
हम गली मे थे और गली मे ही रह गये,
अपनी तो किस्मत ही खराब थी की लाइट चली गई
जो बात उसे कहनी थी वो उसकी मम्मी से कह गये….

----------


## doccyk

निकलते है तेरे आशिया के आगे से,सोचते है की तेरा दीदार हो जायेगा,
खिड़की से तेरी सूरत न सही तेरा साया तो नजर आएगा

----------


## doccyk

जिसमे याद ना आए वो तन्हाई किस काम की
बिगड़े रिश्ते ना बने तो खुदाई किस काम की.
बेशक इंसान को ऊंचाई तक जाना है….
पर जहा से अपने ना दिखे वो उँचाई किस काम की…

----------


## doccyk

एक दिन किसी ने पूछा —
कोई अपना तुम्हे छोड़ क चला जाये तो यूं क्या करोगे?
हमने कहा:
अपने कभी छोड़ के नहीं जाते और जो चले जाये वो अपने नहीं होते….

----------


## doccyk

सुबह का हर पल ज़िंदगी दे आपको
दिन का हर लम्हा खुशी दे आपको
जहा गम की हवा छू कर भी न गुज़रे
खुदा वो जन्नत से ज़मीन दे आपको

----------


## doccyk

सूरज आग उगलता है
सहना धरती को पड़ता है
मोह्हबत निगाहे कराती है
सहेना दिल को पड़ता है…

----------


## doccyk

अपनो को दूर होते देखा ,
सपनो को चूर होते देखा !
अरे लोग कहते हे फ़िज़ूल कभी रोते नही ,
हमने फूलोँ को भी तन्हाइयोँ मे रोते देखा!

----------


## doccyk

सूरज आग उगलता है
सहना धरती को पड़ता है
मोह्हबत निगाहे कराती है
सहेना दिल को पड़ता है

----------


## doccyk

पत्थर की दुनिया जज़्बात नही समझती,
दिल में क्या है वो बात नही समझती,
तन्हा तो चाँद भी सितारों के बीच में है,
पर चाँद का दर्द वो रात नही समझती…

----------


## doccyk

मोहब्बत करली तुमसे बहुत सोचने के बाद,
अब किसिको देखना नही तुम्हे देखने के बाद,
दुनिया छोड़ देंगे तुम्हे पाने के बाद,
खुदा मांफ करे इतना झूठ बोलने के बाद

----------


## doccyk

इश्क़ के ख़याल बहुत हैं..
इश्क़ के चर्चे बहुत हैं..
सोचते हैं हम भी कर ले इश्क़..
पर सुनते हैं इश्क़ में खर्चे बहुत हैं..

----------


## doccyk

एक बेबफा के जख्मो पे मरहम लगाने हम गए
मरहम की कसम मरहम न मिला मरहम की जगह मर हम गए !

----------


## doccyk

किसी को ये सोचकर साथ मत छोड़ना की उसके पास कुछ नहीं तुम्हे देने के लिए
बस ये सोचकर साथ निभाने की उसके पास कुछ नहीं है तुम्हारे सिवा खोने के लिए

----------


## doccyk

विश्वास और प्रेम में एक समानता है,
दोनों में से किसी को भी जबरदस्ती पड़ा किया नहीं जा सकता….

----------


## doccyk

मोहब्हत के रिश्ते में हर वक़्त दर्द मिलेगा,
मोहब्हत के रस्ते में हर वक़्त दर्द मिलेगा,
मेरी मानो इसी रास्ते पर मेडिकल स्टोर खोल दो मस्त चलेगा….

----------


## doccyk

दिल पे क्या गुज़री वो अनजान कए जाने,
प्यार किसे कहते है वो नादान क्या जाने,
हवा के साथ उड़ गये घर इस परिंदे का,
कैसे बना था घोसला वो तूफान क्या जाने !

----------


## doccyk

प्यार को जब प्यार से प्यार हुवा
तो प्यारने प्यारको प्यारसे पुछाः
प्यार केसा होता है ?
तो प्यारने प्यारको प्यारसे कहाः
जो ईश प्यारीसी शायरी को पढ रहा है
प्यार उनके जैसा प्यारा होता है ।

----------


## doccyk

आपको मिस करना रोज़ की बात हो गई,
आपको याद करना आदत की बात हो गई,
आपसे दूर रहना किस्मत की बात हो गई,
मगर इतना समझ ऐ मेरे प्यारे अजीज की
आपको भूलना, अपने बस से बहार की बात हो गई,

----------


## doccyk

हम कह पाते काश उन्हें के उन्ह दिल में बसाया है
दुनिया की निगाहों से उन्हें हमेशा छुपाया है
हम ज़ाहिर नहीं करना चाहते है अपने दिल की आशिकी को
के हमने अपने यार को ही अपना रब्ब बनाया है

----------


## doccyk

जिसने भी मोहब्बत का गीत गाया है,जिंदगी का उसने ही लुत्फ़ उठाया है
गर्मी हो चाहे हो सर्दी का मौसम अजी,प्रेमियों ने सदा ही जश्न मनाया है
हर खेल में वो ही तो अब्बल आया है,जिस किसी ने भी दमख़म दिखाया है
वो माने चाहे न माने है उसकी मर्जी,हमने तो सब कुछ ही उसपे लुटाया है
कौन समझ पाया है इस दुनिया को,प्रेमियों पे सदा ही इसने जुल्म ढाया है
… आदमी सीख न पाया मिल के रहना,चाहे हर पीर पैगम्बर ने समझाया है
सच्चों को पहले तो सूली पे चढाया है,बाद में चाहे ये समाज पछताया है
मंजिल पे देर सवेर पहुंच ही जायेगा,जिस किसी ने पहला कदम उठाया है
इश्क में यहां हर किसी ने ही प्यारे, कुछ गंवाया है तो काफी कुछ पाया है

----------


## doccyk

हमारे बिन अधूरे तुम रहोगे,
कभी चाहा था किसी ने,तुम ये खुद कहोगे,
न होगे हम तो किसी ने ,तुम ये खुद कहोगे,
मिलेगे बहुत से लेकिन कोई हम सा पागल ना होगा.

----------


## doccyk

हम वो नहीं जो दिल तोड़ देंगे,
थाम कर हाथ साथ छोड़ देंगे,
हम दोस्ती करते हैं पानी और मछली की तरह,
जुदा करना चाहे कोई तो हम दम तोड़ देंगे …

----------


## doccyk

जब आपका नाम ज़ुबान पर आता है,
पता नही दिल क्यों मुस्कुराता है,
तसल्ली होती है हमारे दिल को,
कि चलो कोई तो है अपना, जो
हर वक़्त याद आता है.

----------


## doccyk

जीना चाहता हूँ मगर जिदगी राज़ नहीं आती,
मरना चाहता हूँ मगर मौत पास नहीं आती,
उदास हु इस जिनदगी से,
क्युकी उसकी यादे भी तो तडपाने से बाज नहीं आती ..

----------


## doccyk

ज़िंदगी ज़िंदगी नहीं जबतक मोहब्बत होती नही
ज़िंदगी ज़िंदगी नहीं जबतक मोहब्बत होती नही
मोहब्बत मोहब्बत नही जब तक हसा कर रुला देती नही

----------


## doccyk

ख्वाइस तो यही है कि तेरे बाँहों में पनाह मिल जाये |
शमा खामोस हो जाये और शाम ढल जाये ||
प्यार इतना करे कि इतिहास बन जाये |
और तुम्हारी बाँहों से हटने से पहले शाम हो जाये ||

----------


## doccyk

उनका भी कभी हम दीदार करते है
उनसे भी कभी हम प्यार करते है
क्या करे जो उनको हमारी जरुरत न थी
पर फिर भी हम उनका इंतज़ार करते है !

----------


## doccyk

दिल से निकली हे दुआ हमारी
जिन्दगी में मिले आपको खुशिया
गम न दे खुदा आपको कभी
चाहे तो एक ख़ुशी कम कर ले हमारी

----------


## doccyk

ए खुदा मोहूबत भी तूने अजीब चीज बनाए है,
तेरे ही बन्दे तेरी मस्जिद में तेरे ही सामने रोते है,
लेकिन तुजे नहीं किसी और को पानेके लिये…

----------


## doccyk

तेरी ख़ामोशी हमारी कमजोरी हैं,
कह नहीं पाना हमारी मज़बूरी हैं,
क्यों नहीं समझते हमारी खामोशियो को,
खामोशियो को जुबा देना बहुत जरुरी हैं

----------


## doccyk

लोग कहते हैं किसी एक के चले जाने से जिन्दगी अधूरी नहीं होती,
लेकिन लाखों के मिल जाने से उस एक की कमी पूरी नहीं होती है

----------


## doccyk

मुद्दत से तमन्ना हुई अफसाना न मिला ……
हम खोजते रहे मगर ठिकाना न मिला …………..
लो आज फिर चली गई जिंदगी नजरो के सामने से ……
और उसे कोई रुकने का बहाना न मिला ……………………….

----------


## doccyk

नजऱ का नजऱ से मिलना कभी पयार नही होता।
कही पे रुक जाना किसी का ईन्तेजार नही होता।
अरे प्यार तब तक नही होता, जब तक इजहार नही होता॥

----------


## doccyk

फूल खिलता है खिल के बिखर जाता है
यांदें रह जाती है लेकिन वक्त गुजर जाता है

----------


## doccyk

में खफा नहीं हूँ जरा उसे बता देना
आता जाता रहे यहाँ इतना समझा देना !
में उसके गम में शरीक हूँ
पर मेरा गम न उसे बता देना,
जिन्दगी कागज की किश्ती सही,
शक में न बहा देना !

----------


## doccyk

जी भर क देखू तुझे अगर गवारा हो .
बेताब मेरी नज़रे हो और चेहरा तुम्हारा हो .
जान की फिकर हो न जमाने की परवाह .
एक तेरा प्यार हो जो बस तुमारा हो!

----------


## doccyk

जिस्म तेरा सोने का हीरे मोती लालजड़े हैं,
तेरे दर पे हम सब तेरे पहरेदार खड़े हैं,
हम हैं तो क्या ग़म है प्यारे काहे का है खतरा जलवा तेरा …
हूं मैं हूं फ़ौज़ी तू मनमौजी, मैं हूं फ़ौज़ी अरे तू मनमौजी,
_खूब मिले दीवाने दो जी खूब मिले दीवाने इस मिट्टी के साथ जुड़े हैं
फ़र्ज़ मोहब्बत रोटी रोज़ी दिल के अंदर इश्क़ का जज़्बा क्याजलवा क्या परदा जलवा तेरा जलवा_

----------


## doccyk

टूटा हो दिल तो दुःख होता है
करके मोहह्बत ये दिल रोता है |
दर्द का एहसास तो तब होता है आपको……
जब किसी से मोहह्बत हो और उसके दिल में कोई और होता है

----------


## doccyk

जीना चाहता हूँ मगर जिनदगी राज़ नहीं आती ,
मरना चाहता हूँ मगर मौत पास नहीं आती ,
उदास हूँ इस जिनदगी से ,
क्युकी उसकी यादे भी तो तरपाने से बाज नहीं आती ..

----------


## doccyk

तुम दिल से हमें यों पुकारा ना करो,
यु तुम हमें इशारा ना करो,
दूर हैं तुमसे ये मजबूरी है हमारी,
तुम तन्हाइयों में यूं तडपया ना करो…!

----------


## doccyk

ऐ रात तू मेरे अकेले पन पर इस कदर मत हस
वर्ना तू उस दिस बहुत पछताएगी .
जब मेरी मोहबह्त मेरी बहो में होगी .

----------


## doccyk

ये किताबों के किस्से , ये फसानो की बातें ,
निगाहों की झिलमिल जुदाई की रातें|
महब्बत की कसमें , निभाने के वादे ,
ये धोखा वफ़ा का , ये झूठे इरादे |
ये बातें किताबी ,ये नज्में पुरानी ,
ना इन्की हकीक़त, ना इनकी कहानी|
न लिखना इन्हें , ना महफूज़ करना ,
ये जज्बे हैं बस, इनको महसूस करना..

----------


## doccyk

अपनों से दूर है अपनों की तलाश ,
ज़िन्दगी से दूर है ज़िन्दगी की तलाश ,
मैं अपने आप को कभी समझ नहीं पाया ,
कि मैं जी रहा हूँ ज़िन्दगी या हूँ एक जिंदा लाश…..!!

----------


## doccyk

हमारी किसी बात से खफा मत होना,
नादानी से हमारी नाराज़ मत होना.
पहली बार चाहा है हमने किसी को इतना,
चाह कर भी कभी हमसे दूर मत होना..
अगर खफा होना

----------


## doccyk

प्यार का शुक्रिया कुछ इस तरह अदा करू
आप भूल बी जाओ तो मे हर पल याद करू
प्यार ने बस इतना सिखाया हे मूज़े
की खुद से पहले आपके लिए दुआ करू..!!

----------


## doccyk

दिल की हर बात ज़माने को बता देते है
अपने हर राज़ से परदा उठा देते है
चाहने वाले हमे चाहे या ना चाहे
हम जिसे चाहते है उस पर ‘जान’ लूटा देते है.

----------


## doccyk

दुआ करते हैं हम सर झुका के,
आप अपनी मंज़िल को पाए.
अगर आपकी राहों मे कभी अंधेरा आए,
तो रोशनी के लिए खुदा हमको जलाए…

----------


## doccyk

ना इश्क़ कर मेरे यार यह लड़किया बहुत सताती है,
ना करना इन पर ऐतबार यह खर्चा बहुत करवाती है,,
रीचार्ज तुम करवा के देते हो और नंबर मेरा लगाती है …

----------


## doccyk

जब कोई ख्याल दिल से टकराता है ॥
दिल ना चाह कर भी, खामोश रह जाता है ॥
कोई सब कुछ कहकर, प्यार जताता है॥
कोई कुछ ना कहकर भी, सब बोल जाता है ॥

----------


## doccyk

पानी मेँ पत्थर मत झेको उस पानी कोभी कोई पीता है॥
यु मत रहो जिँदगी मेँ उदास तुमे देख के भी कोई जिता है॥

----------


## doccyk

हस्ती मिट जाती है आशियाँ बनाने मे,
बहुत मुस्किल होती है अपनो को समझाने मे,
एक पल मे किसी को भुला ना देना,
ज़िंदगी लग जाती है किसी को अपना बनाने मे…

----------


## doccyk

दिल जित ले वो नजर हम भी रखते है,
भीड़ में नजर आये वो असर हम भी रखते है,
यु तो वादा किया है किसीसे मुस्कुराने का वरना आँखों में समंदर हम भी रखते है|

----------


## doccyk

बड़ी मुश्किल से बना हूँ टूट जाने के बाद,
मैं आज भी रो देता हूँ मुस्कुराने के बाद
तुझसे मोहब्बत थी मुझे बेइन्तहा लेकिन,
अक्सर ये महसूस हुआ तेरे जाने के बाद
अब तक ढून्ढ रहा हूँ मैं अपने अन्दर के उस शख्स को,
जो नज़र से खो गया है नज़र आने के बाद ..

----------


## doccyk

चाँदनी चाँद करता है चमकना सितारोँ को पडता है
मोहब्बत आँखे करती है तडपना दिल को पडता है|

----------


## doccyk

जब जब में लेता हूँ साँस तू याद आती है,
मेरी हर एक साँस मे तेरी खुश्बू बस जाती है,
कैसे कहूँ तेरे बिना में ज़िंदा हूँ,
क्यूंकी हर साँस से पहले तेरी खुसबु आती है…

----------


## doccyk

दिल की किताब में गुलाब उनका था,
रात की नींद में ख्वाब उनका था |
कितना प्यार करते हो जब हमने पूछा,
मर जायंगे तुम्हारे बिना ये जबाब उनका था |

----------


## doccyk

नई सी सुबह नया सा सवेरा,
सूरज की किरण मे हवाओ का बसेरा,
खुले आसमान मे सूरज का चेहरा,
मुबारक हो आपको ये हसीन सवेरा

----------


## doccyk

सब कुछ  मुझ को तुझे चाहने के बाद.
अब क्या खुदा से मांगू तुझे माँगने के बाद.

----------


## doccyk

तन्हाई मैं मुस्कुराना भी इश्क़ है
इस बात को सब से छुपाना भी इश्क़ है
यूँ तो रातों को नींद नही आती
पर रातों को सो कर भी जाग जाना इश्क़ है

----------


## doccyk

घर से बाहर वो नक़ाब मे निकली
सारी गली उनकी फिराक मे निकली
इनकार करते थे वो हमारी मोहब्बत से
ओर हमारी ही तस्वीर उनकी किताब से निकली..

----------


## doccyk

नज़र को नज़र की खबर ना लगे,
कोई अच्छा भी इस कदर ना लगे,
आपको देखा है बस उस नज़र से,
जिस नज़र से आपको नज़र ना लगे.

----------


## doccyk

गुल गई गुलशन गई, गई होंठो की लाली,
अब तो मेरा पीछा छोड़, तू हो गई बचो वाली.

----------


## doccyk

तू चाँद और मैं सितारा होता,
आसमान में एक आशियाना हमारा होता,
लोग तुम्हे दूर से देखते,
नज़दीक़ से देखने का हक़ बस हमारा होता..

----------


## doccyk

अपनो को दूर होते देखा ,
सपनो को चूर होते देखा !
अरे लोग कहते हैँ कि फूल कभी रोते नही ,
हमने फूलोँ को भी तन्हाइयोँ मे रोते देखा !

----------


## doccyk

प्यार मे *कुछ कुछ होता है*
प्यार मे* दिल तो पागल है*
प्यार मे *कभी खुशी कभी गम*
प्यार एक ऐसी *पहेली* है जो *ना तुम जानो ना हम*…

----------


## doccyk

कभी खुशी की आशा, कभी गम की निराशा,
कभी खुशियों की धूप, कभी हक़ीक़त की छाया,
कुछ खोकर कुछ पाने की आशा., शायद यही है ज़िंदगी की सही परिभाषा……

----------


## doccyk

खोकर पाने का मज़ा ही कुछ ओर है,
रोकर मुस्कुराने का मज़ा ही कुछ ओर है,
हार तो ज़िंदगी का हिस्सा है मेरे दोस्त,
हारने के बाद जीतने का मज़ा ही कुछ ओर है…

----------


## doccyk

छोड दिया हमारा साथ तो कोई गम नहीँ।
भुल जायेँगे आप हमे, भुलने वाले हम नहीँ।
मुलाकत हो ना पाई तो कोई बात नही।
आपकी एक याद मुलाकत से कम नही।

----------


## doccyk

दुनिया प्यार करती हे बड़े जोर के साथ
हमने भी किया था बड़े शोर के साथ
अब न करेंगे
करेंगे भी तो बड़े गौर के साथ
क्यों की
कल हमने उन्हें देखा था किसी और के साथ…

----------


## doccyk

अरमान था तेरे साथ जिंदगी बिताने का,
शिकवा है खुद के खामोश रह जाने का,
दीवानगी इस से बढकर और क्या होगी,
आज भी इंतजार है तेरे आने का

----------


## doccyk

सूरज के बिना सुबह नही होती,
चाँद के बिना रात नही होती,
बादल के बिना बरसात नही होती,
आपकी याद के बिना दिन की शुरुआत नही होती…

----------


## doccyk

दोस्ती इस तरह करो कि लोग वाह वाह करने पर मजबुर हो जाए,
प्यार इस तरह करो कि दुनिया को उसके सामने सर झुकाना मंजुर हो जाए.

----------


## doccyk

मेरा दर्द किसी की हसने की वजह जरुर बन सकता है!
लेकिन मेरी हसी किसी के दर्द की वजह नहीं बननी चाहिए!

----------


## doccyk

जीवन का आधार प्यार है, प्यार पिला दो प्यार,
प्यार बिना मै ठुकरा दूंगा, सोने का संसार …

----------


## doccyk

हभ क्योँ गम करेँ
अगर वो हमेँ ना मिले
अरे! गम तो वो करेँ
जिसे हम ना मिले

----------


## doccyk

बहुत खुबसूरत है आखे तुम्हारी
इन्हें बना दो किस्मत हमारी
हमें नहीं चहिये ज़माने की खुसिया
अगर मिल जाये मोहब्बत तुम्हारी

----------


## doccyk

लोगों ने कहा की मैं शराबी हूँ,
मैने कहा उन्हो ने आँखों से पिलाइ है.
लोगों ने कहा की मैं आशिक़ हूँ,
मैने कहा आशिक़ी उन्हो ने सिखाई है.
लोगों ने कहा राहुल तू शायर दीवाना है,
मैने कहा उनकी मोहब्बत रंग लाई है.

----------


## doccyk

तुज़से दोस्ती करने का हिसाब ना आया,
मेरे किसी भी सवाल का जवाब ना आया,
हम तो जागते रहे तेरे ही ख़यालो मे,
और तुझे सो कर भी हमारा ख्वाब ना आया

----------


## doccyk

दोस्त ने दोस्त को, दोस्त के लिए रुला दिया,
क्या हुआ जो किसी केलिए उसने हूमें भुला दिया,
हम तो वैसे भी अकेले थे
अच्छा हुआ जो उसने हमे एहसास तो दिला दिया.

----------


## doccyk

मौसम को मौसम की बहारों ने लूटा,
हमे कश्ती ने नहीं किनारों ने लूटा,
आप तो डर गये मेरी एक ही कसम से,
आपकी कसम देकर हमें तो हज़ारों ने लूटा….

----------


## doccyk

रूप का आकर्षण प्यार नही होता
हर किसी पे ना मर छोरे
क्योकि हर के पास सच्चा प्यार नही होता

----------


## doccyk

चाँद ने की होगी सूरज से महोब्बत इसलिए तो चाँद मैं दाग है
मुमकिन है चाँद से हुई होगी बेवफ़ाई इसलिए तो सूरज मैं आग है

----------


## doccyk

कितना भी चाहो ना भूला पाओगे
हमसे जितना दूर जाओ नज़दीक पाओगे
हमे मिटा सकते हो तो मिटा दो
यादें मेरी, मगर….
क्या सपनो से जुदा कर पाओ गे हमे|

----------


## doccyk

रिस्ता तो ऊपर वाले कि दुनिया मे बनता है
बस हम निभाना जानते है
खुदा से दुआ करते है की आपकी दोस्ती पाना चाहते है|

----------


## doccyk

ए खुदा आज ये फ़ैसला करदे, उसे मेरा या मुझे उसका करदे.
बहुत दुख सहे हे मैने, कोई ख़ुसी अब तो मूक़दर करदे.
बहुत मुश्किल लगता है उससे दूर रहना, जुदाई के सफ़र को कम करदे.
जितना दूर चले गये वो मुझसे, उसे उतना करीब करदे.
नही लिखा अगर नसीब मे उसका नाम, तो ख़तम कर ये ज़िंदगी और मुझे *फ़ना* करदे

----------


## doccyk

जिंदगी एक आइना है, यहाँ पर हर कुछ छुपाना पड़ता है|
दिल में हो लाख गम फिर भी महफ़िल में मुस्कुराना पड़ता है |

----------


## doccyk

ए चाँद मेरे दोस्त को एक तोहफा देना,
तारो की महफ़िल संग रोशनी करना,
छुपा लेना अंधेरे को,
हर रात के बाद एक खूबसूरत सवेरा देना…

----------


## doccyk

तमन्नाओँ की भिड़ मेँ इक तमन्ना पुरी हो गाई
ज़ीन्दगी से उम्मीद खत्म और मौत की आरज़ू पुरी हो गई !!!

----------


## doccyk

कभी किसी से प्यार मत करना
हो जाए तो इनकार मत करना
निभा सको तो चलना उसकी राह पर
वरना किसी की ज़िंदगी बरबाद मत करना

----------


## doccyk

तुमको मिलके बीते हूए कल की याद आने लगी,
ज़िन्दगी जीने की तम्मना फिरसे खिल उठी,
लेकिन जब तुम्हारे लबो के किसी और का नाम सुना तो,
ज़िन्दगी में फिर से अमावस का अँधेरा छा गया

----------


## doccyk

सादगी किसी श्रृंगार से कम नहीं होती ,
चिंगारी किसी अंगार से कम नहीं होती!
ये तो अपनी अपनी सोच का फर्क है बरना ,
दोस्ती किसी प्यार से कम नहीं होती !!

----------


## doccyk

हम कहा थे इतने दिनों से …खुद हमको ही मालूम न था …
ये वक्त भी क्या गुल खिलाती हे हमको कुछ याद ही नहीं …
ज़िन्दगी के कुछ पल भी अजीब सी होती है खुद ही सो जाती हे…
जागना चाह तो आंख खुली ही नहीं जब जागा तो कुछ याद्द ही नहीं

----------


## doccyk

फुलो सा खुबसुरत चेहरा हैं आपका,
हर दिल दिवाना है आपका,
लोग कहते है चाँद का टुकडा है आप,
लेकिन हम कहते है चाँद टुकडा है आपका!

----------


## doccyk

ये खुदा तूने इंसान को क्या से क्या बना दिया ,
किसी को हीर तो किसी को राँझा बना दिया !
कितना बेबकूफ़ था शायजहाँ…………..
एक फूल का बोझ उठा नहीं सकती थी मुमताज ,
और उसके ऊपर ताज महल बनबा दिया !!

----------


## doccyk

दिल की बात दिल में मत रखना,
जो पसंद हो उससे आइ लव यू कहना,
अगर वो गुस्से में आ जाए तो डरना मत,
राखी निकाल ना और कहना प्यारी बहना मिलती रहना…

----------


## doccyk

याद मे तेरी आँखे भरता हे कोई,
हर सांस के साथ याद करता ह कोई,
मौत तो ऐसी चीज़ हे जिसको आना ही हे…
लेकिन तेरी जुदाई मे हर रोज मरता हे कोई.

----------


## doccyk

प्यार मे कोई दिल तोड़ देता है
दोस्ती मे कोई भरोसा तोड़ देता है
ज़िंदगी जीना तो कोई गुलाब से सीखे
जो खुद टूट कर दो दिलों को जोड़ देता है…

----------


## doccyk

ज़िन्दगी मिलती हैं एक बार
मौत आती हैं एक बार
दोस्ती होती हैं एक बार
प्यार होता हैं एक बार
दिल टूटता हैं एक बार
जब सब कुछ होता हैं एक बार
…तो फिर आपकी याद क्यों आती हैं बार बार???

----------


## doccyk

दिल की हस्ती बिखर गई होती,
रूह के जखम भर गए होते,
जिन्दगी आपके नवाज़ में हे,
वरना हम तो कब के मर गए होते……

----------


## doccyk

जिंदगी में कुछ दोस्त खास बन गये
मिले तो मुलाकात और बिछड़े तो याद बन गये
कुछ दोस्त धीरे धीरे फिसलते चले गये
पर जो दिल से ना गये वो आप बन गये

----------


## doccyk

हर छलकती बोतल शराब नहीं होती
हर खिलती हुई कलि गुलाब नहीं होती
चाहते तो ताजमहल हम भी बनवा देते
लेकिन हर एक लड़की मुमताज नहीं होती.

----------


## doccyk

तू चाँद है शरमाया ना कर,
फूल से चेहरे को मुरझाया ना कर,
जब तक हम ज़िंदा है तेरे दोस्त बन कर
तब तक किसी ब बात से घबराया ना कर.

----------


## doccyk

हर पल आता है!
हर पल जाता है!
इस पल आपको वो मिले
जो आपका दिल चाहता है!

----------


## doccyk

नजर मिलाकर मेँरे पास आकर लुट लिया।
नजर हटी ही नहीँ थी कि फिर मुस्कुराकर लुट लिया ।

----------


## doccyk

बनाने वाले ने दिल काँच का बनाया होता .
तोड़ने वाले के हाथ मे जखम तो आया होता .
जब बी देखता वो अपने हाथों को ,
उसे हमारा ख़याल तो आया होता

----------


## doccyk

सिगरेट जलाई थी तेरी याद भुलाने को
मगर कम्बख्त धुए ने तेरी तस्वीर बना डाली

----------


## doccyk

पुराने दोस्त सोना जैसे होते है ,
नए दोस्त डायमंड जैसे होते है,
मगर याद रखना डायमंड को चमकने के लिए सोने का सहारा लेना पड़ता है.

----------


## doccyk

फूलो से क्या दोस्ती करते हो,
फूल तो मुरझा जाते है.
अगर दोस्ती करनी है तो कॅंटो से करो,
क्यूकी वो चुभ कर भी याद आते है…

----------


## doccyk

न हम खफा है तुम से न कोई फरयाद करते है
तुम कॉल करो या न करो ये जान लो हम तुम्हे हर पल याद करते

----------


## doccyk

सिर्फ एहसास होता है चाहत मे, इकरार नहीं होता.
दिल से दिल मिलते हैं मोह्हबत में इंकार नहीं होता.
ये कब समझोगे मेरे दोस्तों, दिल को लफजों की जरूरत नहीं होती.
ख़ामोशी सबकुछ कह देती है प्यार में इज़हार नहीं होता.

----------


## doccyk

लोग कहते हैं किसी एक के चले जाने से जिन्दगी अधूरी नहीं होती,
लेकिन लाखों के मिल जाने से उस एक की कमी पूरी नहीं होती है………

----------


## doccyk

नज़र को नज़र की खबर ना लगे,
कोई अच्छा भी इस कदर ना लगे,
आपको देखा है बस उस नज़र से,
जिस नज़र से आपको नज़र ना लगे…!

----------


## doccyk

चाहने से कोई चीज़ अपनी नही होती,
हर मुस्कुराहट खुशी की नही होती,
अरमान तो भूख होती है दिल मे,
मगर कभी वक़्त तो कभी किस्मत सही नही होती….

----------


## doccyk

प्यार मै कोइ तो दील तोड देता है।
दोस्ती मेँ कोइ तो भरोसा तोड देता है।
जीन्दगी जीना तो कोइ गुलाब से सीखे।
जो खुद टुट कर दो दीलो को जोड देता हैँ.

----------


## doccyk

ना करो वो वादा जो पूरा ना हो सके,
ना चाहो उसे जिसे पा ना सको,
प्यार कहा किसीका पूरा होता है,
पहेला प्यार अकशर अधुरा ही होता है!!!!

----------


## doccyk

प्यार करने वालों की किस्मत बुरी होती है
हर मिलन जुदाई से होती है
रिस्तो को कभी परख कर देखना
दोस्ती हर रिश्ते से बड़ी होती है!

----------


## doccyk

महफ़िल में इस कदर पीने का दौर था
हमको पिलाने के लिए सबका जोर था,
पी गए हम इतनी यारो के कहने पर,
न अपना गौर था न ज़माने का गौर था………

----------


## doccyk

प्यारा सा एसास हो तुम ,
हर पल मेरे पास हो तुम
जीना की इक आस हो तुम
मन का इक विशवास हो तुम
शायद इस लिए कुछ खास हो तुम

----------


## doccyk

न जाने कौन सा जादू है तेरी बाहों में
शराब सा नशा है मेरी निगाहों में
तेरी तलाश में तेरे मिलना की आस लिये
दुआऐं मॉगता फिरता हॅू दरगाहों में…

----------


## doccyk

अपनोकी ईनायत कभी खतम नही होती
रीस्तोकी महेक भी कभी कम नही होती
जीवनमें साथ हो गर कीसी सच्चे रीस्तोका
तो ये जींदगी कीसी जन्नंतसे कम नही लगती

----------


## doccyk

अरमान था तेरे साथ जिंदगी बिताने का,
शिकवा है खुद के खामोश रह जाने का,
दीवानगी इस से बढकर और क्या होगी,
अज भी इंतजार है तेरे आने का

----------


## doccyk

हमारे चले जाने के बाद,
ये समुंदर भी पूछेगा तुमसे,
कहा चला गया वो शख्स
जो तन्हाई मे आ कर,
बस तुम्हारा ही नाम लिखा करता था…

----------


## doccyk

सुना है वो कह कर गये है के अब तो हम,
………… सिर्फ़ तुम्हारे ख्वाबो मैं ही आएँगे,
कोई कह दे उनसे की वो वादा कर ले हम से,
…………. ज़िंदगी भर के लिए हम सो जाएँगे

----------


## doccyk

तुम आए ज़िंदगी मे कहानी बन कर,
तुम आए ज़िंदगी मे रात की चाँदनी बन कर,
बसा लेते है जिन्हे हम आँखो मे,
वो अक्सर निकल जाते है आँखो से पानी बन कर

----------


## doccyk

जो जितना दूर होता है नज़रो से,
उतना ही वो दिल के पास होता है,
मुस्किल से भी जिसकी एक ज़लक देखने को ना मिले,
वही ज़िंदगी मे सबसे ख़ास होता है

----------


## doccyk

कितना दूर निकल गए रिश्ते निभाते निभाते
खुद को खो दिया हमने अपनों को पाते पाते
लोग कहते है दर्द है मेरे दिल में…
और तुम थक गए मुस्कुराते मुस्कुराते…

----------


## doccyk

काश मेरी ज़िन्दगी का अंत कुछ इस तरह हो
की मेरी कबर पे बना उनका घर हो
वो जब जब सोये ज़मीन पर
मेरे सीने से लगा उसका सर हो!

----------


## doccyk

यादों के सहारे दुनिया नही चलती,
बिना किसी शायर के महफ़िल नही बनती,
एक बार पुकारो तो आए दोस्तों,
क्यों की दोस्तों के बिना ये धड़कने नही चलती..!

----------


## doccyk

तेरे प्यार की रौशनी ऐसी हे की हर तरफ उजाला नज़र आता हे
सोचती हु घर के बिजली कटवा दू कमबख्त बिल बहोत आता हे

----------


## doccyk

तेरी जुल्फों में खो जाना चाहता हु ,
तेरी जुल्फों में खो जाना चाहता हु ,
.
.
.
पर तू तेल इतना लगाती हो के फिसल जाता हु ……

----------


## doccyk

नज़र को नज़र की खबर ना लगे,
कोई अच्छा भी इस कदर ना लगे,
आपको देखा है बस उस नज़र से,
जिस नज़र से आपको नज़र ना लगे…!

----------


## doccyk

हँसती थी हँसाती थी
दिल को बहुत भाती थी
देख-देख शरमाती थी
फिर अंदर से मुस्कुराती थी
आज पता चला कि
वो तो एक पागल थी!

----------


## doccyk

लोग कहते हैं की इतनी दोस्ती मत करो
के दोस्त दिल पर सवार हो जाए
में कहता हूँ दोस्ती इतनी करो के
दुश्मन को भी तुम से प्यार हो जाए….

----------


## doccyk

तेरे प्यार ने ज़िंदगी से पहचान कराई है
मुझे वो तूफ़ानो से फिर लौटा के लाई है
बस इतनी ही दुआ करते हैं खुदा से हम
बुझे ना यह शमा कभी जो हमने जलाई है…

----------


## doccyk

उगता हुआ सूरज दुआ दे आपको
खिलता हुआ फूल खुशबू दे आपको
हम तो कुछ भी देने के बाबिल नहीं,
देनेवाला हज़ार खुशिया दे आपको!

----------


## doccyk

प्यार करने वालों की किस्मत बुरी होती है
हर मिलन जुदाई से होती है
रिस्तो को कभी परख कर देखना
दोस्ती हर रिश्ते से बड़ी होती है!

----------


## doccyk

चाई में से उढ़ते धुवे में तेरी तस्वीर नज़र आती है!
और इन्ही खयालो में अक्सर चाई ढंडी हो जाती है!

----------


## doccyk

न रूठना हमसे हम मर जायेंगे!दिल की दुनिया तबाह कर जायेंगे!
प्यार किया है हमने कोई मजाक नहीं!
दिल की धड़कन तेरे नाम कर जायेंगे!

----------


## doccyk

तुजे दिल से जुदा कभी होने नहीं देंगे,
हाथ हमारा कभी छोड़ने नहीं देंगे.
तेरी मुस्कान ही इतनी प्यारी हे की
हम मर भी जाये पर तुजे रोने नहीं देगे.

----------


## doccyk

कोलेज की गलियो में अजीब खेल होता है,
क्लास के बहाने दिलो का मेल होता है,
नोट्स की जगह लव होता है,
इस लिए तो पप्पू हर साल फेल होता है!

----------


## doccyk

तुमको मिलके बीते हूए कल की याद आने लगी,
ज़िन्दगी जीने की तम्मना फिरसे खिल उठी,
लेकिन जब तुम्हारे लबो के किसी और का नाम सुना तो,
ज़िन्दगी में फिर से अमावस का अँधेरा च गया!

----------


## doccyk

हसना और हसाना कोशिश है मेरी,
हर कोई खुश रहे ये छत है मेरी,
भले ही कोई मुझसे याद करे न ना करे,
हर अपने को याद करना आदत है मेरी…

----------


## doccyk

हा मेरा हर लम्हा चुरा लिया आपने,
आँखों को एक नया चाँद दिखा दिया आपने,
हमें ज़िन्दगी दी किसी और ने,
पर इतना प्यार देकर जीना सिखाया आपने!

----------


## doccyk

एक दिन जब मेरी सांस बंद हो जाएगी
मत सोचना की चाहत कम हो जाएगी
फ़र्क सिर्फ़ इतना होगा आज हम आपको याद करते हैं
कल मेरी याद आपको रुलाएगी.

----------


## doccyk

दुश्मन नसिब अपना,
साचा रकिब अपना.
सांसोमें सोना चांदी,
दिल है गरिब अपना. है कौन के जिसे मैं समजु करीब अपना,
तनहा हुं महेफीलोमें, ये है नसीब अपना

----------


## doccyk

जाम पे जाम पीने से क्या फायदा दोस्तों
रात को पी हुयी शराब सुबह उतर जाएगी!
अरे पीना है तो दो बूंद बेवफा के पी के देख
सारी उमर नशे में गुज़र जाएगी!

----------


## doccyk

हम आप को कभी खोने नहीं देंगे .
जुदा होना चाहा तो भी होने नहीं देंगे .
चाँदनी रातों में आएगी मेरी याद .
तो मेरी याद के वो पल आप को सोने नहीं देंगे…

----------


## doccyk

एक पथ्थर सिर्फ एक बार मंदिर जाता है और भगवान बन जाता है ..
हम इंसान हर रोज़ मंदिर जाते है फिर भी पथ्थर ही रहते है ..!

----------


## doccyk

कोई अछी सी सज़ा दो मुझको
चलो भुला दो मुझको.
तुमसे दोस्ती टूटे उस दिन मौत आ जाए मुझको
दिल की गहराइयों से दुआ दो मुझको…

----------


## doccyk

मैंने भी किसी से प्यार क्या था ,
उनकी रहो में इंतजार किया था ,
हमें क्या पता वो भूल ज्यांगे हमें ,
कसूर उनका नहीं मेरा ही था .
जो एक बेवफा से प्यार किया था

----------


## doccyk

सैकड़ों नदियों को पीकर कश्तियाँ तक खा गए,
गाँव गलियां सब पचाकर बस्तियां तक खा गए,
वो वतन कि भूख को कैसे मिटायेंगे भला,
जो शहीदों कि चिताओं की अस्थियाँ तक खा गए!!

----------


## doccyk

ज़िन्दगी मिलती हे हिमत वालो को,
ख़ुशी मिलती हे तकदीर वालो को,
प्यार मिलता हे दिल वालो को,
और आप जेसा दोस्त मिलता हे नसीब वालो को

----------


## doccyk

दर्द जितना है मेरी निगाहों मे,
ना दे खुदा किसीकि रहो मे,
बिताना चाहते थे ज़िंदगी जिनकी बाहों मे
शायद मौत भी ना मिल पाएगी उनकी पनाहो मे…

----------


## doccyk

सरकारी बस में मुसाफ़री नहीं ….
सरकारी स्कुल में सिक्षा नहीं …
सरकारी अस्पतालमे इलाज नहीं …
फिर भी आजके नोजवानो को नोकरी चाहिए सिर्फ सरकारी …..

----------


## doccyk

ज़िंदगी के लिए जान ज़रूरी है,
पाने के लिए अरमान ज़रूरी है,
हमारे पास चाहे हो कितना ही गम,
पर आपके चेहरे पर मुस्कान ज़रूरी है…!

----------


## doccyk

मेरी ख्वाबिन्दा उम्मीदों को जगाया क्यों था …
दिल जलना था तो फिर तुमने दिल लगाया क्यों था ..
अगर गिरना था इस तरहा नजरोसे हमें …
तो फिर मेरे इस्सक को कलेजे से लगाया क्यों था..

----------


## doccyk

अंदाज़-ऐ-प्यार आपकी एक अदा हे,
दूर हो हमसे आपकी खता हे,
दिल में बसी हे एक प्यारी सी तस्वीर आपकी,
जिस के निचे “आई मिस यू” लिखा हे..

----------


## doccyk

सपने वो नही जो नींद मे आए,
सपने वो हे जिसे पूरे किए बिना नींद ना आए.

----------


## doccyk

बनाने वाले ने दिल काँच का बनाया होता .
तोड़ने वाले के हाथ मे जखम तो आया होता .
जब बी देखता वो अपने हाथों को ,
उसे हमारा ख़याल तो आया होता!

----------


## doccyk

चाहने से कोई चीज़ अपनी नही होती,
हर मुस्कुराहट खुशी नही होती,
अरमान तो भूख होती है दिल मे,
मगर कभी वक़्त तो कभी किस्मत सही नही होती….

----------


## doccyk

खामोश रात के पहलू मेँ सितारे नहीँ होते।
इन रुखी आँखो मेँ रंगीन नजारे नहीँ होते।
हम भी ना करते परवाह अगर आप इतने तैयार ना होते।।

----------


## doccyk

जो ढल जाए वो शाम होती है,
जो ख़तम हो जाए वो ज़िंदगी होती है,
जो मिल जाए वो मौत होती है,
और जो ना मिले वो मोहब्बत होती है….

----------


## doccyk

दोस्ती की है, निभानी तो पड़ेगी,
आपकी तकलीफ़ हमे बाटनी तो पड़ेगी,
आपकी तकलीफ़ ना जान सके तो दोस्ती किस काम की,
आपके लिए मर ना सके तो ज़िंदगी किस काम की…

----------


## doccyk

जिंदगी में हर गम को छोड़ देना, ख़ुशी को नहीं,
हर मुश्किल को खो देना, कामयाबी को नहीं,
अगर ज़िन्दगी में कुछ खोना पड़े तो हमें खो देना,
पर अपनी हसी को नहीं……

----------


## doccyk

दवा है दर्द सीने में दवा उसकी दवा दी है
ऐ मेरी रानी तुने मुझे किसकी सजा दी है
माना की तुने मुझे छोड़ दिया सारी जिन्दगी के लिए
फिर भी खुदा से तेरे हँसने की दुआ की है

----------


## doccyk

हांथो में उल्फत का नाम होता हे,
आँखों में चलकता जाम होता हे,
तलवारों की जरुरत व्हा किसे हे,
जहा नजरो से कतले आम होता हे.

----------


## doccyk

आप क्या जानो हम आपको कितना याद करते है,
हरपाल आपकी फर्याद करते है,
रोज़ खत लिखते है कार्टून नेटवर्क को,
आप को दिखाने की माँग करते है.

----------


## doccyk

लम्हे जुदाई को बेकरार करते हैं
हालत मेरे मुझे लाचार करते हैं
आँखे मेरी पढ़ लो कभी
हम खुद कैसे कहे की आपसे प्यार करते हैं

----------


## doccyk

तू निकले तो ठीक लगे,
तेरा बाप निकले तो मुझे बीक लगे,
और जब आए पोलिसवाले की जीप,
मेरे स्कूटर की किक लगे!

----------


## doccyk

नदी को सागर से मिलने से ना रोको,
बारिस की बूंदों को धरती से मिलने से ना रोको,
जिन्दा रहने के लिए तुमको देखना जरुरी है,
मुझे तुम्हारा दीदार करने से ना रोको

----------


## doccyk

मुहोबत के नशे में जब आदमी चूर होता है ,
उसे महएबूब का हर फैसला मंजूर होता है.

----------


## doccyk

माना की आपसे रोज मुलाक़ात नहीं होती,
आमने-सामने कभी बात नहीं होती,
मगर हर सुबह आपको दिलसे याद कर लेते है,
उसके बिना हमारे दिन की शुरुआत नहीं होती

----------


## doccyk

जलते हुए दिल को और मत जलाना,
रोती हुई आँखों को और मत रुलाना,
आपकी जुदाई में हम पहले से मर चुके है,
मरे हुए इंसान को और मत मारना

----------


## doccyk

चाँद नि चाँद से होती हे ….सितारों से नहीं ………….
मोहबत एक से होती हे ………हजारो से नहीं …….

----------


## doccyk

जीवनरूपी नाव के हम है खिवैया,
अगर मजधार में डूबने लगे आपकी नैया,
तो डरना नहीं होसला रखना,
पार कराएगा आपको कीशन कनैया

----------


## doccyk

वो सागर ही क्या जिसका कोई साहिल ना हो,
वो चमन ही क्या जिसमे फूल ना हो,
वो आसमान ही क्या जिसमे तारे ना हो,
और वो जीवन ही क्या जिसमे दोस्त ना हो

----------


## doccyk

जबरदस्ती का रिश्ता निभाया नहीं जाता,
किसको अपना बनाया नहीं जाता,
जो दिल के करीब होते है वही अपने होते है,
गेरो को सपनो में बसाया नहीं जाता…………..

----------


## doccyk

जो हमारा प्यार है,
उन्हे किसी और से प्यार है,
बस हार गये हम यह जानकार,
की जिससे उन्हे प्यार है, वो हमारा यार है …

----------


## doccyk

दिल को छू गई है उसकी सादगी,
उसको प्यार करने की लगन हमें लागी,
न जी पायेगे अब उसके बिन,
इसलिए………
उसको पानेकी तमन्ना हमारे दिल में जागी

----------


## doccyk

जिन्दगी बहुत छोटी है,
समय को हर वक्त खोती है,
कुछ वक्त दोस्तों के साथ भी बिताया करो,
क्यों की ये दोस्ती के याद में रोती है

----------


## doccyk

दिल बदल ना देना , सिम कार्ड की तरह
दोस्ती लो मत करना , बॅटरी की तरह
प्यार कम ना करना , बॅलेन्स की तरह
बीच मे छ्चोड़ ना देना , नेटवर्क की तरह
हमेशा मेरा साथ निभाना , चारजर की तरह…

----------


## doccyk

भीड़ में भी महसूस होती है तन्हाई,
अँधेरे में दिखती है तुम्हारी पडछाई,
तुम क्या समजोगे हमारे प्यार की सच्चाई,
सागर से भी गहरी हो जिसकी गहराई

----------


## doccyk

ज़िंदगी मे किसी का साथ काफ़ी है..
हाथो मे किसी का हाथ काफ़ी है
दूर हो या पास फ़र्क नही पड़ता ..
प्यार का तो बस एहसास ही काफ़ी है..

----------


## doccyk

जिन्दगी में सब किस्मतका खेला है,
जिसमे मुस्केलीयो का जमेला है,
खुशियोंमें दोस्तोका लगता मेला है,
पर गम में हर आदमी अकेला है…

----------


## doccyk

दिल होता है बड़ा नादान,
सेहता है ये मुश्किलों के तूफान,
उसपे कुरबान मेरे दिलोजान,
पर वो है इस बात से अनजान

----------


## doccyk

एक लड़का बेचारा, गम का मारा,
गलियोमे फिरता था बनके आवारा,
अपनी माँ का वो था दुलारा,
पर एक लड़की के प्यारमे वो अपना दिल हारा,
छोड़ के चली गयी वो लड़की उसे,
जिसके नाम कर दिया था उसने अपना जीवन सारा,
न जाने कैसे होगा अब उसका गुजारा,
कोई तो होगा जो देगा उसे सहारा,
एक लड़का बेचारा, गम का मारा,
गलियोमे फिरता था बनके आवारा,

----------


## doccyk

प्यार में मिलते है दर्द हज़ार,
उसके चक्करमें न पड़ना मेरे यार

----------


## doccyk

जब मुश्केलिया बरसाती है कहर,
जिन्दजीमें फेल जाता है जहर,
उस पल दोस्तों का साथ हो अगर,
तो आसान हो जाती है जिन्दजीकी हर डगर

----------


## doccyk

गम ना कर ज़िंदगी बहुत बड़ी है,
चाहत की महफ़िल तेरे लिए सजी है,
बस एक बार मुस्कुरा कर तो देख,
तक़दीर खुद तुझसे मिलने बाहर खड़ी है…

----------


## doccyk

मोहब्बत भी अजीब चीज़ बनाई तूने,
तेरी ही मस्ज़िद मे, तेरे ही मंदिर मे,
तेरे ही बंदे, तेरे ही सामने रोते हे,
पर तुजे नही, किसी ओर को पाने के लिए.

----------


## doccyk

सिर्फ़ बंधन को विश्वास नही कहते
हर आँसू को जज़्बात नही कहते,
किस्मत से मिलते है रिश्ते ज़िंदगी मे,
इसलिए रिश्तो को कभी इतेफ़ाक़ नही कहते.

----------


## doccyk

मोहब्बत की राहों में सिर्फ गम ही गम नहीं है,
हर प्यारकरनेवाले की आँखे नम नहीं है,
प्यार तो सिर्फ नाम से बदनाम है,
वरना प्यार में मिलनेवाली खुशिया भी कुछ कम नहीं है

----------


## doccyk

तुम्हारी पसंद हमारी चाहत बनजाए
तुम्हारी मुस्कराहट दिल की राहत बनजाए
खुदा खुशीओ से इतना खुश करदे आपको
की आपको खुश देखना हमारी आदत बनजाए

----------


## doccyk

देवदास ने पारो के घर के सामने
सूसू कर दिया,
पारो ने पूछा, “देव ये तूने क्या कर दिया?”
देवदास बोला, “तेरी बेवफ़ाई ने इतना दर्द दिया की आँसुओं ने अपना रास्ता बदल दिया.”

----------


## doccyk

यारो मेरे मरने के बाद, आँसू मत बहाना…
यारो… मेरे मरने के बाद, आँसू मत बहाना…
ज़्यादा याद आए, तो उपर चले आना…

----------


## doccyk

देवदास की तरह जान मत दो यारो
प्यार को लात मारो
मेरी बात मानो
ना चंद्रमुखी ना पारो
रोज़ रात एक स्ट्रॉंग बियर मारो और
चैन से ज़िंदगी गुजारो…

----------


## doccyk

हर बात केहकर समजाई नहीं जाती,
कुछ बाते दिल में छिपाई नहीं जाती,
आँखे भी बात करने का एक जरिया है,
पर हर किसीके आँखों की बाते समजी नहीं जाती

----------


## doccyk

नजरे मिल जाती है, मगर नजरिया नहीं,
प्यार हो जाता है, मगर उसका एहसास नहीं,
एसा क्यों होता है जिन्दगी में की-
दोस्त हज़ार मिल जाते है, मगर एक सच्चा जीवनसाथी नहीं………

----------


## doccyk

जिंदगी में दोस्त बहुत कम मिलेंगे,
हर मोड़ पे गम ही गम मिलेंगे.
जिस मोड़ पे आपको छोड़ देगी ये दुनियाँ,
उस मोड़ पे आपको सिर्फ़ हम मिलेंगे.

----------


## doccyk

कैसे मुमकिन था किसी दाक्तर से इलाज करना
अरे दोस्त…. इश्क का रोग था…
मम्मी के चप्पल से ही आराम आया….

----------


## doccyk

मत पूछो मेरे दिल का हाल
आपके दिल भी बिखर जाएँगे
इस लिए नही सुनाते अपने दिल का दर्द किसी को
ये सुनके तो तन्हाई के भी आँसू निकले…

----------


## logical indian

:central 141:
दर्दे दिल दर्दे जीगर दिल में जगाया आपने >>>>> जनाब >>>>

----------


## arman 007

जलाकर शमा ऐ उल्फत आपने फोरन ही गुल कर दी 
खुदारा ये तो बता दीजिए कि परवानो का क्या होगा

----------


## arman 007

तुम याद न करके भी अच्छे लगते हो 
खुदा जाने तुम याद करते तो क्या होता

----------


## arman 007

खैरात में मिली खुशी हमे अच्छी नहीं लगती 
हम अपने दुखों में रहते हैं नवाबों की तरह

----------


## arman 007

कहता था कि तुम न मिले तो मर जाऊंगा मोहसिन 
वो आज भी जिंदा है यही बात किसी और से कहने के लिए

----------


## arman 007

आज बड़ी देर तक वो मुझे देखता रहा मोहसिन 
न जाने क्यूँ लगा कि वो मुझे छोड़ जायेगा

----------


## arman 007

मैंने तो वो खोया जो मेरा था ही नहीं 
मगर  उसने वो खोया जो सिर्फ उसी का था

----------


## arman 007

न जाने इस जिद का नतीजा क्या होगा 
समझता दिल भी नहीं,वो भी नहीं,मैं भी नहीं

----------


## arman 007

तड़पता है,सिसकता है,तरसता है मगर 
उसे कह दो किसी के हिज्र में मरता नहीं कोई 

हिज्र-विरह

----------


## logical indian

<<<<<<<<<<<<:central 141:>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## arman 007

> <<<<<<<<<<<<:central 141:>>>>>>>>>>>>


यह लीजिए रुमाल हाज़िर है जनाब !

----------


## arman 007

हर शख्स नही होता हर शख्स के काबिल
हर शख्स को अपने लिए सोचा नहीं करते

----------


## arman 007

हमेशा ही नहीं रहते कभी  चेहरे नकाबों में 
सभी किरदार खुलते हैं कहानी खत्म होने पर

----------


## arman 007

हुस्न को एहतियात लाजिम है 
हर निगाह पारसा नहीं होती

----------


## arman 007

सिर्फ वो इक शख्स मुझे किसी तरह से मिल जाता 
मुझे मंजूर थे फिर कितने भी खसारे  होते 

खसारे-नुकसान

----------


## logical indian

हर ऐक पौस्ट लाइक पाने की हकदार है जनाब :central 141: <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## arman 007

> हर ऐक पौस्ट लाइक पाने की हकदार है जनाब :central 141: <<<<<<<<<<<<


हो हो हो जनाब यह बात तो हंसकर बोलने की थी ,फिर यह रोना क्यूँ आया जनाब ?
ये तो वोही बात हो गयी कि "जो हमने दास्ताँ अपनी सुनाई आप क्यूँ रोये" जनाब

----------


## pkj21

majedar sutra hai bhai

----------


## logical indian

> हो हो हो जनाब यह बात तो हंसकर बोलने की थी ,फिर यह रोना क्यूँ आया जनाब ?
> ये तो वोही बात हो गयी कि "जो हमने दास्ताँ अपनी सुनाई आप क्यूँ रोये" जनाब


जनाब मैरा दिल पिघल जाता हें जनाब <<<< जनाब रचनाकार हु तो भाउक हो जाता हु <<< क्योकी जनाब हम लोग (रचनाकार) सेसेंटिव होते है <<<<<

----------


## arman 007

सितारे कुछ बताते हैं नतीजा कुछ निकलता है 
बड़ी हैरत में हैं मेरी हथेली देखने वाला

----------


## arman 007

मेरे लफ्जों से निकल जाए असर
कोई ख्वाहिश जो तेरे  बाद करूं

----------


## arman 007

मेरी ख्वाहिश तो थी कि मुझे तू ही मिले 
पर मेरी ख्वाहिशों की इतनी औकात कहाँ

----------


## logical indian

मै ढून्ढने जो जमाने में वफा निकला
पता चला के गलत लेके मै पता निकला >>>>>>>>>>>
जनाब >>>>>>>:central 141:>>>>>>

----------


## arman 007

ये भी अच्छा है कि सिर्फ सुनता है 
दिल अगर बोलता तो कयामत होती

----------


## arman 007

मेरी जिंदगी में तूफ़ान लाने  वाले एक  बात तो बता 
क्या कभी तू ने भी किसी से मुहब्बत की है

----------


## arman 007

वो रह न पाए एक पल भी मेरे बिना 
ऐ खुदा तू उसको मेरी आदत सी कर दे

----------


## arman 007

हाथ पढ़ने वाले ने तो परेशानी मे डाल दिया मुझे,
मेरा हाथ देख  कर बोला "तुझे मौत नही किसी की याद मारेगी"

----------


## logical indian

अरे गिजब जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## arman 007

मुख्तसिर बात ये है कि तेरे बिना 
जिंदगी समझ नहीं आ रही

----------


## arman 007

हमारे बाद नहीं आएगा तुम्हे चाहत का ऐसा मज़ा 
तुम लोगों से कहते फिरोगे  मुझे चाहो उसी की तरह

----------


## arman 007

न तड़पने की इजाजत है न फरियाद करने की 
घुट के मर जाऊं यह मर्जी  मेरे सय्याद की है

----------


## arman 007

टूट कर भी धड़कता रहता है 
दिल सा भी कोई वफादार न हो

----------


## arman 007

आया था एक शख्स मेरे दर्द बांटने 
रुखसत हुआ तो अपना  भी गम दे गया मुझे

----------


## arman 007

मुहब्बत हमारी भी असर रखती है 
बहुत याद आयेंगे जरा भूल कर तो देखो

----------


## arman 007

वो पत्थर  भी मारे  तो झोली भर लेंगे 
महबूब के तोहफे को ठुकराया नहीं करते

----------


## arman 007

उठ न जाये जमाने से  ऐतबार तेरा 
ऐ कुब्बत किसी को तो मयस्सर आ 

मयस्सर-उपलब्ध होना

----------


## arman 007

मैं ने कुछ न माँगा था उसके सिवा ऐ खुदा 
तुने सब कुछ दे दिया एक उसके सिवा

----------


## doccyk

बातों ही बातों मे ये क्या कह गए |
सारे जज्बात दिल के आपसे कह गए |
रोका था इन आसुओको आखोमे |
पर ये कमबख्त सारे जज्बात के साथ बह गए |

----------


## arman 007

यूँ तो हर लम्हा तेरी याद में बोझल गुज़रा 
दिल को महसूस हुयी तेरी कमी शाम के बाद

----------


## Teach Guru

शानदार ओर जानदार सभी शायरी एक से बढकर एक....

----------


## arman 007

हम तो आगाज़ ऐ मुहब्बत में ही लुट गए 
लोग कहते हैं कि अंजाम बुरा होता है 

आगाज़-आरम्भ 
अंजाम-अंत

----------


## arman 007

बहार फिर से आ गयी खुदा खैर करे 
लूटे थे हम भी कभी इन्हीं दिनों में

----------


## arman 007

इश्क का अपना गुरुर हुस्न की अपनी अना 
उनसे आया न गया हमसे बुलाया न गया

----------


## arman 007

बरसों गुज़र गए रोकर  नहीं देखा 
आँखों में नींद थी सोकर नहीं देखा 
वो क्या जाने दर्द मुहब्बत का 
जिसने किसी का होकर नहीं देखा

----------


## arman 007

मिलते हैं सब किसी न किसी मूद्दआ के साथ 
अरमान ही रहा कि कोई बेसबब  मिले

----------


## arman 007

मैं कैसे शिकवा करूं वो नादान है बहुत 
उदास करके मुझे खुद भी परेशान रहता है

----------


## arman 007

टपक पड़ते हैं आंसू जब किसी की याद आती है 
ये वो बरसात है जिसका कोई मौसम नहीं होता

----------


## arman 007

सुना है जिंदगी इम्तिहान लेती है फराज़ 
पर यहाँ तो इम्तिहानों ने जिंदगी ले ली

----------


## arman 007

मिला था एक दिल जो तुमको दे दिया 
हजारों भी होते तो तेरे लिए होते

----------


## arman 007

बेवफाई तो यहाँ सभी करते हैं जानाँ 
अरे आप तो समझदार थे कुछ तो नया करते

----------


## arman 007

पूछते हैं लोग तुम इतनी अच्छी शायरी कैसे करते हो 
तो मुस्कराकर कहता हूँ सब कमाल दर्द का है

----------


## arman 007

यूँ कहने को तो हम बड़े खुशमिज़ाज हैं मोहसिन 
रुला देती है किसी के प्यार की हसरत कभी कभी

----------


## arman 007

छीन  लूँ तुझे दुनिया से ये मेरे बस की बात नहीं 
मगर मेरे दिल से तुझे कोई निकाल दे यह किसी के बस की बात नहीं

----------


## arman 007

पीते पीते जहर ऐ गम अब जिस्म नीला पड़  गया 
कुछ दिनों में देखना हम आसमां हो जायेंगे

----------


## arman 007

मुहब्बत रूह में उतरा हुआ मौसम है जानाँ 
तआल्लुक खत्म करने से मुहब्बत कम नहीं होती

----------


## arman 007

हजारों मसअले हैं जो मुझे मसरूफ रखते हैं 
मगर तुम अनमोल इतने हो कि फिर भी याद आते हो

----------


## arman 007

मत पूछ मुझसे मेरे बीते  लम्हों की कहानी......
मुब्तला हैं आँखें  दर्द मैं ओर रोया नही जाता...

----------


## arman 007

मुझे खुद नहीं  मालूम मेरी खामोशियों का  राज़
लोग ना जाने क्यू मुझे मगरूर समझते हैं..

----------


## arman 007

हर वक्त रुलाता है वो हद से ज्यादा 
हम जिसको तस्वीर में भी रोने नहीं देते

----------


## arman 007

होटों की हंसी को न समझ हकीकत ऐ जिंदगी 
दिल में उतर के देख कितने टूटे हुए हैं हम

----------


## arman 007

बता क्या हर्ज है जो तू मेरा बन  जाये तो 
जहाँ में यूँ भी तो होती है अनहोनियां कितनी

----------


## arman 007

हमने देखा है जमाने का बदलना 
लेकिन उनके बदले हुए तेवर नहीं देखे जाते

----------


## arman 007

मेरे लिए अजीब है मेरी जिंदगी का साथ 
कि जिंदगी में शामिल मेरी जिंदगी नहीं

----------


## arman 007

अब उसे रोज़ न सोचूं तो बदन टूटता है फराज़ 
एक उम्र हो गयी उसकी याद का नशा करते करते

----------


## arman 007

वक्त बहा के ले जाता है नामो निशाँ मगर 
कोई हम में रह जाता है और किसी में हम

----------


## arman 007

जो तुम बोलो बिखर जाएँ जो तुम बोलो संवर जाएँ 
मगर यूँ  टूटना जुडना बहुत तकलीफ देता है

----------


## arman 007

मुझसे ज्यादा  अगर तुम्हे कोई चाहे तो 
मेरे हाथों से अपना हाथ छुडा लेना

----------


## arman 007

रास्ते खुद ही तबाही के निकाले हम ने 
कर दिया दिल किसी पत्थर के हवाले हम ने

----------


## arman 007

बताओ न कैसे तुम्हे भुलाऊं  
तुम तो वाखिफ हो इस हुनर से

----------


## arman 007

हो सजा ऐ मौत हमे तो वो क्या लम्हा होगा 
के हम क़ाज़ी से आखरी ख्वाहिश में तेरा दीदार मांग ले

----------


## arman 007

मर जाऊं शायद चंद दिनों में 
एक हमदर्द जला रहा है दिल रोज़ थोडा थोडा

----------


## arman 007

मुहब्बत जिंदगी के फेसलों से लड़  नहीं सकती 
किसी को खोना पड़ता है किसी का होना पड़ता है

----------


## arman 007

सवाल तू है जवाब तू है
मोहब्बतों की किताब तू है


बे-सबात जहाँ के रंग सारे 
मेरी नज़र मे शबाब तू है


ये काइनात  है जिस से रोशन
आफताब, तारे, महताब तू है


कभी तू होता है पास मेरे
कभी चमकता सराब तू है


फूल, कलियों का खुश-रंग पैरहन
खुश्बुओं का हिजाब तू है


तू मेरी ख्वाहिश, तू मेरी हसरत
मेरी आँखों का खवाब तू है


निसाब-ए-ज़िंदगी है इश्क़
मेरी ज़िंदगी का निसाब तू है...

----------


## arman 007

तखलीक ऐ कायिनात की ये रीत बड़ी निराली है 
जो हो न सके अपना अच्छा भी वही लगता है

----------


## arman 007

मत छीन अपना नाम मेरे लब से इस तरह
इस बे नाम ज़िंदगी में तेरा नाम ही तो है'

----------


## arman 007

किसी की याद में इतना उदास न हुआ कर 
लोग नसीब से मिलते है उदासियों से नहीं

----------


## arman 007

उसके सिवा किसी और को चाहना मेरे बसकी बात नहीं 
ये दिल उसका है ,अपना होता तो और बात थी

----------


## arman 007

फिर से माजी की यादों में खो गए हम 
पूछा जो किसी ने मुहब्बत का सफर कैसा रहा 

माजी-past

----------


## arman 007

काश कि वो हम से वफा करता 
सीना  तान के चलते इश्क की गलियों में

----------


## arman 007

बस इक शख्स मेरे दिल की जिद है 
न उस जैसा चाहिए न कोई और चाहिए

----------


## arman 007

बस यही न कि तडप के गुजारी  रात 
तुम न आये तो क्या सवेरा न हुआ

----------


## arman 007

सुना है काफी पढ़ लिख गए हो तुम 
कभी वो भी पढ़ो जो हम नहीं कहते

----------


## ashwanimale

> बस इक शख्स मेरे दिल की जिद है 
> न उस जैसा चाहिए न कोई और चाहिए


बिल्कुल सिर्फ और सिर्फ वही चाहिये।





* बहुत अच्छे मित्र, शुक्रिया।

----------


## arman 007

उसने कहा कि बता तेरा दर्द मैं कैसे समझूं ?
मैंने कहा कि  इश्क कर और करके हार जा

----------


## arman 007

कब भुलाये जाते हैं दोस्त जुदा होकर भी वसी 
दिल टूट तो जाता है .....रहता फिर भी सीने में है

----------


## arman 007

कितने मजबूर हैं तकदीर के हाथों 
न उसे पाने की औकात न उसे खोने का होंसला

----------


## logical indian

<< सही फर्माया जनाब आपने << ना उसे पाने की ओकात ना उसे खो ने का होसला <<< जनाब <<<<<:central 141:>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## logical indian

जनाब एक शैर मैरा भी >>>>>>>>>>>>
मुझको देखे बिना करार ना था, एक ऐसा भी दौर गुजरा है; झूठ मानो तो पूछ लो दिल से, मैं कहूंगा तो रूठ जाओगी ॥ - खाश आदमी
<<<<<<<<<<<<:central 141:>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मेरे हाथो में तेरा चेहरा था >>> जैसे कोई गुलाब होता है >>>>और साहारा लिया था बाहों का <<< में कहूँगा तो रूठ  जाओगी <<<<<:central 141:

----------


## arman 007

जो निभा न सकते हो रस्म ऐ मुहब्बत 
उन से कह दो किसी के जज्बातों से खेला नहीं करते

----------


## arman 007

जाने ऐसी भी क्या दिल्लगी थी तुम से 
मैंने आखरी ख्वाहिश में भी तुम्हारी मुहब्बत मांगी

----------


## arman 007

खर्च जितनी करू ये और बढती है 
"याद" तेरी अजीब दौलत है

----------


## arman 007

तुझे भूलने को सिर्फ एक पल चाहिए 
वो पल जिसे मौत कहते हैं लोग

----------


## arman 007

उँगलियाँ आज भी इस सोच में गुम हैं फराज़ 
उसने कैसे नए हाथ को थामा होगा

----------


## arman 007

हम ने आगोश ऐ मुहब्बत से ये सीखा है फराज़ 
जिस ने जिंदा नही रहना वो मुहब्बत कर ले

----------


## arman 007

किस्मत साथ नहीं देती 
यह भी बिलकुल तेरे जैसी है

----------


## kajal janu

*टूटे  दिल  के  टुकड़े  जुड़  नही  पते , दिल  में  दाग  होतो  धुल  नही  पते , तकलीफ  तब  नही  होती  जब  आप  यद्  नही  करते , तकलीफ  तो  तब  होती  है  जब हम  भूल  नहीं  पाते.*

----------


## kajal janu

*इश्क़ सभी को जीना सीखा देता है,वफ़ा के नाम पर मरना सीखा देता है.इश्क़ नही किया तो करके देखो,ज़ालिम हर दर्द सहना सीखा देता है…*

----------


## kajal janu

*कभी कभी जीवन में ऐसे पल भी आते है.कुछ हसीन ख्वाब आँखों में आकर एक नया दर्द दे जाते है.मन के कोरे कागज पर वो अरमानों की तस्वीर सजाते है.मन खुशियों से भरकर आँखों में आंसू दे जाते है.कभी कभी जीवन में………………….दिल के सूने आँगन में आशाओं के फूल खिलाते है.बंद पड़े साजों को वो गीत नया दे जाते है.कभी कभी जीवन में………………….दिल की अँधेरी दुनिया में एक चिराग नया जलाते है.प्यार की बारिश करके वो इन्द्रधनुष सा रंग दे जाते है.कभी कभी जीवन में…*

----------


## kajal janu

दिल से दिल मिले होतेतो हमारे भी सपने पुरे हो जाते ,फूल काँटों पे नहीं खिले होते,तो फूल तो कोई भी बन जाते, अगर कांटे नहीं होते!

----------


## kajal janu

*तेरे साथ कितनी हसीन थी ज़िंदगीअब तेरे बिना बस सज़ा है ज़िंदगीतेरे साथ कितने मज़े में थी ज़िंदगीअब तेरे बिना बड़ी बेमज़ा है ज़िंदगीकभी तूने ही संवारी थी मेरी ज़िंदगीफिर क्यों तूने उज़ाड़ दी मेरी ज़िंदगीमैने हमेशा खुदा देखा तुझमेंक्यों खुदा ने बिगाड़ दी मेरी ज़िंदगी*

----------


## kajal janu

*तेरा दिल उदास क्यों है?तेरी आँखों में प्यास क्यों है?जो छोड़ गया तुझे मझदार में ,उससे मिलने की आस क्यों है ?जो दे गया दर्द ज़िन्दगी भर का,वही तेरे लिए ख़ास क्यों है ??*

----------


## logical indian

> *तेरा दिल उदास क्यों है?तेरी आँखों में प्यास क्यों है?जो छोड़ गया तुझे मझदार में ,उससे मिलने की आस क्यों है ?जो दे गया दर्द ज़िन्दगी भर का,वही तेरे लिए ख़ास क्यों है ??*


क्योकी जनाब हमारा तो नाम ही खाश आदमी है जनाब >>>> हो हो हो >>>>>>>>
हेलो जाणु जी <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## logical indian

ऐक शेर पेश किया हें गलती हो तो सुधार करै जनाब >>>>>>>
तसवीरे यार को दिल मे बसा रखा हें >> जब चाहा गरदं झुकाई और दीदार किया >>>
यह मैने सुना था कभी <<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## arman 007

> ऐक शेर पेश किया हें गलती हो तो सुधार करै जनाब >>>>>>>
> तसवीरे यार को दिल मे बसा रखा हें >> जब चाहा गरदं झुकाई और दीदार किया >>>
> यह मैने सुना था कभी <<<<<<<<<<<<


शीशा ऐ दिल में बसा है ओ सितमगर तेरा प्यार 
जब  जरा गर्दन झुकाई देख ली तस्वीर ऐ यार

----------


## kajal janu

*ये जिन्दगी तेरे सात हो,आरजू ये  दिन रात होमै तेरे संग संग चलुतु हर सफ़र मे मेरे साथ होमै काँटो पर भी चल पडुतेरे प्यार कि जब बरसात होकभी शाम ढले जब हम मिलेना दिन ढले ना रात होये जिंदगी बस तेरे साथ होये जिंदगी बस तेरे साथ हो*

----------


## arman 007

तुमको चाहा  तो मुहब्बत की समझ आई 
वरना इस लफ्ज़ की तारीफ सुना करते थे

----------


## arman 007

देख ली न मेरे आंसुओं की ताकत तुमने 
रात मेरी आँखें नम थी आज तेरा सारा शहर

----------


## arman 007

मेरे सब्र का इम्तिहान लेते हो 
या सचमुच मेरी याद नहीं आती

----------


## arman 007

कांच जैसे होते हैं हम जैसे तन्हा लोगो के दिल 
कभी टूट जाते हैं ,कभी तोड़ दिए जाते हैं

----------


## arman 007

न तड़पता दिल न रोती  आँखे न लबों पे  नाम कोई और होता 
हम तेरी तमन्ना ही क्यूँ करते अगर तेरे जैसा कोई और होता

----------


## logical indian

> शीशा ऐ दिल में बसा है ओ सितमगर तेरा प्यार 
> जब  जरा गर्दन झुकाई देख ली तस्वीर ऐ यार


अरे गिजब जनाब >>>> आपने तो मैरे मन से शैर को पढ लिया जनाब >>> :clap: >>>>>

----------


## kajal janu

माना तेरी नज़र में तेरा प्यार हमनही,कैसे कहें की तेरे तलबगार हमनही………..ख़ुद को जला के ख़ाक करडाला,मिटा दिया,लो अब तुम्हारी राह में दीवार हमनही…….जिस को सँवारा हमने तमन्नाओं केख़ून से,गुलशन में उस बहार के हक़दार हमनही……..धोखा दिया है ख़ुद को मुहोब्बत केनाम से,कैसे कहें की तेरे गुनाहगार हम नहीं .

----------


## sajan love

वो क्या सहेगी प्यार के दर्द को ….................जो कल Activa से गिरी और अब तक रो रही है !!!!

----------


## sajan love

बहुत कुछ है पास लेकिन कुछ भी न रहाउसकी ही जुस्तजू थीऔर वो ही न रहाकहताथाकि इक पल न रहेंगे तेरे वगैरहम दोनो रह गये बस वो वादा ही न रहा”

----------


## sajan love

हमको मालूम है जन्नत की हकीकत लेकिनदिल को खुश रखने को “गालिब” ये ख्याल अच्छा है

----------


## sajan love

“राह मुश्किल है मगर दिल को आमदा तो करोसाथ चलने का मेरे तुम इक बार इरादा तो करोदिल बहल जाता है मेरा दोस्त तेरे वादों सेवादा वफ़ा नाकरो,मगर एक बार वादा तो करो”

----------


## sajan love

तेरे इश्क़ की इन्तहा चाहता हूँमेरी सादगी देख क्या चाहता हूँसितम हो कि हो वादा-ए-बेहिजाबीकोई बात सब्र-आज़मा चाहता हूँ”

----------


## sajan love

“तेरे वादे पर जिये हम,तो यह जान,झूठ जाना,कि ख़ुशी से मर ना जाते,अगर एतबार होता”

----------


## sajan love

ऐसा वादा न करना जो निभा न सको !उस से दिल मत लगाना जिसे अपना बना न सको !!दोस्ती सब से करना मगर….!उस एक को खुश रखना जिसके बिना आप मुस्कुरा न सको !!

----------


## sajan love

मैं तो मर के भी बज्म-ए-वफा के जिंदा हूं गालिब तलाश कर मेरी महफिल मेरा मज़ार न पूछ..!!

----------


## sajan love

जब लगा था ‘तीर’ तब इतना दर्द न हुआ गालिब  ज़ख्म का एहसास तब हुआ जब ‘कमान’ देखी अपनों के हाथ में!

----------


## sajan love

जान तुझपर निसार है  मैं नहीं जानता दुआ क्या है

----------


## sajan love

ज़िंदगी उसकी जिसकी मौत पे ज़माना अफसोस करे,  गालिब यूं तो हर शख्स आता है इस दुनिया में मरने के लिए!

----------


## sajan love

उसने मिलने की अजीब शर्त रखी…  गालिब चल के आओ सूखे पत्तों पे लेकिन कोई आहट न हो!

----------


## sajan love

आरजू-ऐ-सफर का जब हमने इरादा किया,  साथ चलने का उसने वादा किया,  कुछ उसको रास ना आई वफा की बातें,  कुछ ऐतबार हमनें भी ज्यादा किया…

----------


## sajan love

वो रूठे इस कदर की मनाया ना गया;दूर इतने हो गए कि पास बुलाया ना गया;दिल तो दिल था कोई समंदर का साहिल नहीं;लिख दिया था जो नाम वो फिर मिटाया ना गया

----------


## sajan love

तेरे जाने के बाद कोई सहारा भी तो नहीं .तुजे कभी तन्हाई में पुकारा भी तो नहींतुजे हम आज भी चाहते है बहुत ..मगर फिर भी तू हमारा तो नहीं …

----------


## sajan love

आदतन तुमने कर दिये वादे, आदतन हमनेँ भी ऐतबार किया,तेरी राहोँ मेँ हर बार रुककर, हमनेँ अपना ही इंतजार किया…”

----------


## sajan love

मत छीन अपना नाम मेरे लब से इस तरह,इस बे नाम ज़िंदगी में तेरा नाम ही तो हैजीने का एक सहारा. . .”

----------


## sajan love

फिर तेरी तस्वीर मेरी आँखों में उतर आईकि आज फिर तेरी याद आई”

----------


## sajan love

तेरी यादो के ये जखम मिले हमे !के अभी स़भले ही थे की फिर गिर पडे”

----------


## sajan love

मोसम की तरह बदलते हें उस के वादेउपर से ये ज़िद क तुम मुझ पे एतबार करो …

----------


## sajan love

मेरी मोहब्बत मेरे दिल की गफलत थीमैं बेसबब ही उम्र भर तुझे कोसता रहा…..आखिर ये बेवफाई और वफ़ा क्या हैतेरे जाने के बाद देर तक सोचता रहा……मैं इसे किस्मत कहूँ या बदकिस्मती अपनीतुझे पाने के बाद भी तुझे खोजता रहा….सुना था वो मेरे दर्द मे ही छुपा है कहींउसे ढूँढने को मैं अपने ज़ख्म नोचता रहा…

----------


## sajan love

यादों की किम्मत वो क्या जाने,जो ख़ुद यादों के मिटा दिए करते हैं,यादों का मतलब तो उनसे पूछो जो,यादों के सहारे जिया करते हैं…

----------


## sajan love

प्यार वो हम को बेपनाह कर गये,फिर ज़िनदगीं में हम को,तन्नहा कर गये, चाहत थी उनके इश्क में,फ़नाह होने की,पर वो लौट कर आने को,भी मना कर गये..

----------


## sajan love

शिकायत है उन्हें कि,हमें मोहब्बत करना नही आता,शिकवा तो इस दिल को भी है,पर इसे शिकायत करना नहीं आता

----------


## sajan love

कुछतो मजबूरियां रही होंगी यूं कोई बेवफा नही होता, टटोल कर देखो अपने दिल को हर फासला बेवजह नहीं होता….

----------


## sajan love

तेरी बेरुखी को भी रुतबा दिया हमने ,तेरे प्यार का हर क़र्ज़ अदा किया हमने ,मत सोच के हम भूल गए है तुझे ,आज भी खुदा से पहले याद किया है तुझे

----------


## sajan love

आँखों में रहा दिल में उतर कर नहीं देखाकश्ती के मुसाफिर ने समंदर नहीं देखापत्थर मुझे कहता है मेरा चाहने वालामैं मोम हूँ उसने मुझे छू कर नहीं देखा`

----------


## sajan love

धोखा दिया था जब तूने मुझे. जिंदगी से मैं नाराज था,सोचा कि दिल से तुझे निकाल दूं. मगर कंबख्त दिल भी तेरे पास था….

----------


## sajan love

पास आकर सभी दूर चले जाते हैं, हम अकेले थे अकेले ही रह जाते हैं, दिल का दर्द किससे दिखाए, मरहम लगाने वाले ही ज़ख़्म दे जाते हैं.

----------


## sajan love

सारी उम्र आंखो मे एक सपना याद रहा,सदियाँ बीत गयी पर वो लम्हा याद रहा,ना जाने क्या बात थी उनमे और हममे,सारी मेहफिल भुल गये बस वह चेहरा याद रहा ..

----------


## sajan love

जनाजा मेरा उठ रहा था,फिर भी तकलीफ थी उसे आने में!बेवफा घर में बैठी पूछ रही थी,और कितनी देर है दफनाने में?

----------


## sajan love

मिलना इतिफाक था बिछरना नसीब था ..वो तुना हे दूर चला गया जितना वो करीब था ..हम उसको देखने क लिए तरसते रहे …जिस शख्स की हथेली पे हमारा नसीब था

----------


## sajan love

दोस्ती उन से करो जो निभाना जानते हो,नफ़रत उन से करो जो भूलना जानते हो,ग़ुस्सा उन से करो जो मानना जनता हो,प्यार उनसे करो जो दिल लुटाना जनता हो..

----------


## sajan love

रास्ता सुझाई देता है,न मंजिल दिखाई देती है,न लफ्ज़ जुबां पर आते हैं,न धड़कन सुनाई देती है,एक अजीब सी कैफियत नेआन घेरा है मुझे,की हर सूरत में,तेरी सूरत दिखाई देती है…

----------


## sajan love

रास्ता सुझाई देता है,न मंजिल दिखाई देती है,न लफ्ज़ जुबां पर आते हैं,न धड़कन सुनाई देती है,एक अजीब सी कैफियत नेआन घेरा है मुझे,की हर सूरत में,तेरी सूरत दिखाई देती है…

----------


## sajan love

तुझसे मेरा रिश्ता क्या है,मालूम तो नहीँ मगर,तेरे लिए दुआ माँगना, अच्छा लगता है..मेरे कितने पास कितने दूर है तू क्या पता मगर,मुझे तुझे धड़कनो मेँ बसाना अच्छा लगता है..तू कितना अपना कितना गैर है क्या पता मुझे ऐ अजनबीमगर तेरा मुझसे रिश्ता पूछना अच्छा लगता है..प्यार है या नफरत ये जानूँ कैसे, सामने झगड़ना तुझसे,फिर तूझे ही मनाना मुझे अच्छा लगता है..तेरे उजालो को देख खुश होना..तेरे अंधेरोँ मेँ हाथ ना छोड़ना.. मुझे अच्छा लगता है...

----------


## sajan love

बिना लिबास आए थे इस जहां में,बस एक कफ़न की खातिर,इतना सफ़र करना पड़ा....!!!!हज़ारों ऐब ढूँढ़ते है हम दूसरों में इस तरह,अपने किरदारों में हम लोग,फरिश्तें हो जैसे....!!!!ये सोच कर की शायद वो खिड़की से झाँक ले,उसकी गली के बच्चे आपस में लड़ा दिए मैंने....!!!!समय के एक तमाचे की देर है प्यारे,मेरी फ़क़ीरी भी क्या,तेरी बादशाही भी क्या....!!!!जैसा भी हूं अच्छा या बुरा अपने लिये हूं,मै खुद को नही देखता औरो की नजर से....!!!!मुलाकात जरुरी हैं, अगर रिश्ते निभाने हो,वरना लगा कर भूल जाने से पौधे भी सुख जाते हैं....!!!!नींद आए या ना आए, चिराग बुझा दिया करो,यूँ रात भर किसी का जलना, हमसे देखा नहीं जाता....!!!!मोबाइल चलाना जिसे सिखा रहा हूँ मैं,पहला शब्द लिखना उसने मुझे सिखाया था....!!!!यहाँ हर किसी को, दरारों में झाकने की आदत है,दरवाजे खोल दो, कोई पूछने भी नहीं आएगा....!!!!"तू अचानक मिल गई तो कैसे पहचानुंगा मैं,ऐ खुशी.. तू अपनी एक तस्वीर भेज दे....!!!!"इसी लिए तो बच्चों पे नूर सा बरसता है,शरारतें करते हैं, साजिशें तो नहीं करते....!!!!महँगी से महँगी घड़ी पहन कर देख ली,वक़्त फिर भी मेरे हिसाब से कभी ना चला ...!!"युं ही हम दिल को साफ़ रखा करते थे ..पता नही था की, 'किमत चेहरों की होती है!!'"दो बातें इंसान को अपनों से दूर कर देती हैं,एक उसका 'अहम' और दूसरा उसका 'वहम'......पैसे से सुख कभी खरीदा नहीं जाताऔर दुःख का कोई खरीदार नहीं होता।मुझे जिंदगी का इतना तजुर्बा तो नहीं,पर सुना है सादगी में लोग जीने नहीं देते।

----------


## sajan love

प्यार मुहब्बत वफ़ा की बातें रहने दो बस रहने दो.देश प्रेम और सच्चाई की  बातें रहने दो बस रहने दो.कुछ हैं सेवक कुछ नेता गण हैं सारे बनते हैं महानायक.आज़ादी की लड़ाई की बातें  रहने दो बस रहने दो.झूठी तसल्ली दे कर सबको भ्रम में डाला छीना निवाला.बढ़ती इस मंहगाई की बातें  रहने दो बस रहने दो.कोई देता मंदिर में दान कोई गाता धर्म करम के गान .मांगते मासूमों की पिटाई  की बातें रहने दो बस रहने दो .सत्ता धारी और साधू संत सब हैं एक खेत के धान.साधू से बने नेता की  बातें रहने दो बस रहने दो.मै क्या मांगू मुझे क्या दोगे और मुझको क्या दे सकते हो.ये झूठी हमदर्दाई की  बातें रहने दो बस रहने दो ......

----------


## sajan love

बचपन कुछ ऐसे बिता जैसे कुछ पल पहले मै बच्चा थाकुछ ऐसा लगता है अब की शहर से तो मेरा गाँव अच्छा थाभुला सकते भी है कैसे हम अपनी बचपन की यादो कोबर्फ का गोला ,चूरन की  पुडिया घर में मकड़ी के जाला ही अच्छा थाजब सड़क पे गिराता कोई बालू अपना घर बनाने कोहम चोरी से उनसे छोटे-२  घरौदे बनाते वो ही अच्छा थाभर के हम जब गुब्बारों में नालियों का गन्दा पानीएक दुसरे पे उछाला करते  थे वो ही अच्छा थाअब के हमारे हीरो ,नेताओ ,घूसखोरो ,घुसपैठियों से तोहमारा नागराज ,सुपर  कमांडो ध्रुव ,तेनालीराम अच्छा थारिश्वतो ,मैच फिक्सिंग के बिना अब मजा कहा खेल मेंअपनी तो कांच की गोलिया  वो गुल्ली -डंडा ही अच्छा थाअब दिन -रात पैसे कमा के बैंक कितना भी भर लोपर वो मुट्ठी में एक  रुपये में लगता था संसार अपना था

----------


## sajan love

प्यार में कोई तो दिल तोड़ देता है;दोस्ती मेँ कोई तो भरोसा तोड़ देता है;जिंदगी जीना तो कोई गुलाब से सीखे;जो खुद टूट कर दो दिलों को जोड़ देता है...

----------


## sajan love

अबके इस कदर होली मनाओ यारो..ऊंच नीच का भेदभाव मिटाओ  यारो..तोड़कर मजहब की इन दीवारोँ को..मोहब्बत का गुलाल लगाओ  यारो..जुल्म ज्यादत्ति धोखा अब और नहीँ..चुनावी मेँढकोँ को थोड़ा  चेताओ यारो..नहीँ खेली जाएगी खूं की होली कभी..मिलकर ये कसम अब खाओ  यारो..क्रिसमस ईद होली सब एक ही तो है..मजहब के ठेकेदारोँ को ये  बताओ यारो..आफत के दौर से गुजर रहा है वतन,उठो इस मुल्क की साख को  बचाओ यारो..एक ही नूर से उपजे हैँ सब प्राणी..बशर्तेँ गले से सबको लगाओ यारो..गीता कुरान बाईबल सब मेँ लिखा है..कभी दिल ना किसी का दुखाओ  यारो..अपने लिए तो पशु भी जीते हैँ दोस्तों,इन्सां हो तो इसांनियत पे चलके दिखाओ यारो..

----------


## sajan love

वो हमारी महफिल मे आऐ..आ कर हमसे बात नही की..दिल को युँ लगा..हमसे कुछ छुपाऐ बैठे है..कसम प्यार की हमसे रहा ना गया..करीब जा के देखा तो..महंदी किसी ओर के नाम की लगाऐ बैठें है

----------


## sajan love

पुराने रिवाजों कों अब कौन जिन्दा रखता है,खोटे सिक्कों का हिसाब अब कौन रखता है ,कुछ लोंग भी होते हों खोटे सिक्कों कि तरह ,भला उन्हें अपने बटुए की पनाह में अब कौन रखता है

----------


## sajan love

agar waqt ke sath hamare jakham bhar gye hoteto aaj hum is mehfil me nazar nhi aateagar maan li hoti humne halaato ke aage haarto kab ke khud kushi karke marr gye hote

----------


## sajan love

मिटा सके जो दर्द तेरावो शब्द कहाँ से लाऊँ...चूका सकूं एहसान तेरावो प्राण कहाँ से लाऊँ...खेद हुआ है आज मुझेलेख से क्या होने वाला...लिख सकूं मैं भाग्य तेरावो हाथ कहाँ से लाऊँ...देखा जो हालत ये तेराछलनी हुआ कलेजा मेरा...रोक सके जो अश्क मेरेवो नैन कहाँ से लाऊँ...ख़ामोशी इतनी है क्योंक्या गूंगे बहरे हो गए  सारे...सुना सकूं जो हालत तेरीवो जुबाँ कहाँ से लाऊँ...चिल्लाहट पहुँचा सकूं मैंबहरे इन नेताओ को...झकझोर सकूं इन मुर्दॊ कोवो अलफाज कहाँ से लाऊँ...|

----------


## sajan love

अपने रंग में रंग दो उनको..चेहरा जिनका भाता तुमको !हम तो कब के रंग चुके..जब से उनकी नयना झुके !!आज सजी रंगोली हैं..रंगों में सिमटी होली हैं !खुशियों में डूबी होली हैं...बुरा न मानो होली हैं !!दिल ने एक बार और हमारा कहना माना हैं!इस होली पे फिर उनसे रंगने जाना हैं !!हर साल खेलते हैं होली, इस बार भी करली तैयारी !इस बार खेलना मेरे साथ, देखना राह हमारी !!नीला हरा लाल गुलाबी, ये सब एक बहाना हैं !होली का हो दिन या कुछ और हमें तो तुमसे मिलने आना हैं !!

----------


## sajan love

होली के रंग मस्त बिखरेंगे...क्योकि पिया के संग हम भी तो भींगेगे..होली में इस बार तो और भी रंग होंगे...क्यों की मेरे पिया भी तो मेरे संग होंगे...गुल ने गुलशन से  गुलफाम भेजा हैं...सितारों ने आसमान से सलाम भेजा हैं...मुबारक हो आपको होली का त्यौहार..हमने दिल से आपके लिए ये पैगाम भेजा हैं...

----------


## sajan love

लोगो से कह दो हमारी तकदीर से जलना छोड़ देहम घर से दवा नही भगवान की दुआ लेकर निकलते है... !!!कोई ना दे हमें खुश रहने की दुआ, तो भी कोई बात नहीं...वैसे भी हम खुशियाँ रखते नहीं, बाँट दिया करते है...!!!

----------


## sajan love

रिश्ते जताने लोग मेरे घर भी आयेंगेफल आये है तो पेड़ पे  पत्थर भी आयेंगे..जब चल पड़े हो सफर को तो फिर हौंसला रखोसहरा कहीं, कहीं पे समंदर  भी आयेंगे..कितना गुरुर था उसे अपनी उड़ान परउसको ख़बर न धी कि मेरे पर भी आयेंगे..मशहूर हो गया हूँ तो जाहिर है दोस्तोइलज़ाम सौ तरह के मेरे सर  भी आयेंगे..थोड़ा सा अपनी चाल बदल कर चलो 'मिज़ाज'सीधे चले तो पीठ में  खंज़र भी आयेंगे..

----------


## sajan love

हर दर्द-ए-दिल की आवाज है शायरीगम-ए-मोहब्बत का साज है  शायरीहर लिखने वाले का नाज है शायरीग़ालिब का अनमोल अल्फाज है शायरी

----------


## sajan love

तुम एमए फर्स्ट डिवीज़न हो, मैं मैट्रिक फेल प्रिये,मुश्किल है अपना मेल  प्रिये, यह प्यार नहीं है खेल प्रिये…तुम फौजी अफसर की बेटी, मैं किसान का बेटा हूं,तुम रबड़ी-खीर-मलाई हो,  मैं सत्तू सपरेटा हूं…तुम एसी घर में रहती हो, मैं पेड़ के नीचे लेटा हूं,तुम नई मारुति लगती हो,  मैं स्कूटर लम्बरेटा हूं…इस कदर अगर हम छिप-छिपकर आपस में प्रेम बढ़ाएंगे,एक रोज़ तेरे डैडी अमरीश  पुरी बन जाएंगे…हड्डी-पसली तोड़ मुझे भिजवा देंगे जेल प्रिये,मुश्किल है अपना मेल  प्रिये, यह प्यार नहीं है खेल प्रिये…तुम अरब देश की घोड़ी हो, मैं हूं गदहे की चाल प्रिये,तुम दीवाली का बोनस हो,  मैं भूखों की हड़ताल प्रिये…तुम हीरे-जड़ी तश्तरी हो, मैं एल्मुनियम का थाल प्रिये,तुम चिकन-सूप-बिरयानी हो, मैं कंकड़ वाली दाल प्रिये…तुम हिरन चौकड़ी भरती हो, मैं हूं कछुए की चाल प्रिये,तुम चंदन वन की लकड़ी हो,  मैं हूं बबूल की छाल प्रिये…

----------


## sajan love

तुमहारी दुनिया से चले जाने के बादहम तुम्हे हर एक तारे मेँ नज़र आया करेगेँतुम हर पल कोई दुआ मांग लेनाओर हम हर बार टुट जाया करेँगे

----------


## sajan love

Us Se Kehna Hum Mazay Main HainBas YaadainBohat Stati HainUn Ki Duuri Ka Gham Nahi MujheBas Zara Aankhain Bheeg Jati Hain...

----------


## sajan love

काश हमारी भी परवाह किसी ने की होती,तो ये दुनिया हमसे रुसवा न होती,अगर आता आप जैसा मुस्कुराना हमें,तो हमसे भी किसी ने मोहब्बत की होती...

----------


## sajan love

दो दिलों की धड़कनों में एक साज़ होता है;सबको अपनी-अपनी मोहब्बत पर नाज़ होता है;उसमें से हर एक बेवफा नहीं होता;उसकी बेवफ़ाई के पीछे भी कोई राज होता है!

----------


## sajan love

हम ये नहीं चाहते कीकोई आपके लिए ‘दुआ’ ना मांगेहम तो,बस इतना चाहते है कीकोई ‘दुआ में ‘आपको’ ना मांगे …

----------


## sajan love

न यादों में किसी के खोने की कशिश है,न ख्वाबों में किसीको देखने की तपिश है,नजाने ऐसे एहसास को किस नाम से पुकारें,के भुलाना भी चाहें और याद करने की भी ख्वाहिश है।

----------


## sajan love

चाहते थे जिसको हम उसके दिल बद्ल गए,समुंदर तो वोही था लकिन साहिल बदल गए.कत्ल ऐसा हुवा हर बार किस्तों में मेरा,कभी खंजर बदल गए तो कभी कातिल बदल गए.

----------


## sajan love

Gham ko gham khar mil jaye agarhum ko "Humsafar" mil jaye agarEk thoker se thukra denge ye Duniyabichda hua "pyar" mil jaye agar

----------


## arman 007

सब को अपना बनाने का हुनर हे तुम में 
काश किसी का बनने का हुनर भी होता

----------


## arman 007

तेरी सिर्फ एक निगाह ने खरीद लिया हमें.
बड़ा गुमान था हमें की हम बिकते नहीं

----------


## arman 007

जाने किस लिए आँखों में आ गए आंसू
सिखा रहा था बच्चों को मुहब्बत केसे लिखते हैं

----------


## arman 007

मोहब्बत सिखायी डरा के तुमने ।
फिर क्योँ पूछते हो आँसुओँ के बारे मे

----------


## arman 007

तुझे छोड़ के जाना है तो चुप चाप चला जा 
बदले हुए मौसम के हवाले न दिया कर

----------


## Aeolian

achchi shayri hai.

----------


## arman 007

लफ्ज ... अल्फाज ... कागज़ और किताब ...
कहां- कहां रखा हमने .... यादों का हिसाब ..

----------


## arman 007

हजारो बार ली हैं तलाशियाँ तुमने मेरे दिल की....!!
बताओ कभी कुछ मिला है तुम्हारे सिवा !!!

----------


## arman 007

चाहकर भी जिसे पा ना सकू 
मेरी वो ख्वाहिश हो तुम ......!!

----------


## anita

> चाहकर भी जिसे पा ना सकू 
> मेरी वो ख्वाहिश हो तुम ......!!


अपने सूत्र पे वापिसी के लिए आपका धन्यवाद 

ख्वाहिश  तो तुम ही थे 
पाया ना पाया तुम्हे 
मोहब्बत तो तुम ही थे

----------


## arman 007

धड़कन को तेरी याद से -- तहरीर मिल रही है
चाहत अगर सजा है -- हमें ठीक मिल रही है

----------


## arman 007

प्यार मुझसे जता गया कोई ।
दिल में अरमां जगा गया कोई ।
नाम लिखा है खुद हथेली पे 
छाप दिल पे लगा गया कोई ।
खार कोे रख केअपने हाथो में ।
फूल से घर सजा गया कोई ।
चाँद दिन में निकल के आया है 
रुख से परदा हटा गया कोई ।
दिल में अरमान ख्वाब आँखों में 
आज फिर से दिखा गया कोई
अक्श आखों में सज गए ऐसे ।
आइना सा बना गया कोई ।
भूल जाना उसे कहाँ मुमकिन ।
जिस तरह मुझपे छा गया कोई ।
चैन दिल से और नींद आँखों से 
छीन कर खुद चला गया कोई ।
जिन्दा रहना जहां नामुमकिन था ।
मौत को भी हरा गया कोई ।
चोट देकर मुझे मुहब्बत में 
आग दिल में लगा गया कोई ।

----------


## arman 007

वजह पूछोगे!!
तो उम्र गुज़र जाएगी..
कहा न अच्छे लगते हो,
तो बस लगते हो...

----------

